# Dvarw RTA DL from KHW Mods in Hungary



## Rob Fisher

The Dvarw RTA is a rebuildable tank atomizer for advanced users, you have to build the coils yourself.





designed and made in Hungary
metal parts are made of stainless steel
real 5ml capacity
tube is tough polycarbonate, only few plastic cracker eliquids will kill it. Please avoid strong citrusy, natural banana, cinnamon, elder blossom, etc. flavours.
MTL tank for the mouth to lung inhalers
comes with 1.2mm AFC insert, 1,5-2,0-2,5mm can be bought as an extra set. Leaving the AFC allows 3,1mm air and tight direct lung inhale
small size: 22x38mm without drip tip
43g weight
individual serial numbers
easily filled from bottom
In the package you will find:


Dvarw MTL RTA 5ml version with 1,2mm airflow insert
510 compatible teflon drip tip
spare O-rings and screw (1pc), hex key
2ml tank for the Dvarw MTL RTA is available as an extra.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Dvarw was recommended to me by a chap overseas who I was chatting to about flavour tanks and he said I should get one... It wasn't that expensive and was €78.99 plus postage and they posted the damn thing so it took ages to get to MyUS in Florida but certainly quicker than if they had posted it to SA!

I got the DL version and it's very different to other RTA's in the way everything fits together with o-rings and it's actually quite an easy build and wicking. It's a bottom fill but it does hold 5ml of juice so that's a win. I need to try remember the chap who recommended it because I want to thank him... it may not look like a fancy tank but the flavour is outstanding!

It looks like it will be leak free and so far we are having a chicken dinner!

There is one airflow hole (well it's more of a rectangle) and it's not adjustable. It's more open than my Skyline with no air disk and wide open which is a good thing... I would say the airflow is as close to perfect for me as it can get.

I am really happy with the Dvarw (pronounced Dwarf so I'm told) and I'm sure this will be a daily use for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> The Dvarw was recommended to me by a chap overseas who I was chatting to about flavour tanks and he said I should get one... It wasn't that expensive and was €78.99 plus postage and they posted the damn thing so it took ages to get to MyUS in Florida but certainly quicker than if they had posted it to SA!
> 
> I got the DL version and it's very different to other RTA's in the way everything fits together with o-rings and it's actually quite an easy build and wicking. It's a bottom fill but it does hold 5ml of juice so that's a win. I need to try remember the chap who recommended it because I want to thank him... it may not look like a fancy tank but the flavour is outstanding!
> 
> It looks like it will be leak free and so far we are having a chicken dinner!
> 
> There is one airflow hole (well it's more of a rectangle) and it's not adjustable. It's more open than my Skyline with no air disk and wide open which is a good thing... I would say the airflow is as close to perfect for me as it can get.
> 
> I am really happy with the Dvarw (pronounced Dwarf so I'm told) and I'm sure this will be a daily use for me.
> 
> View attachment 122015
> View attachment 122016
> View attachment 122017
> View attachment 122018
> View attachment 122019
> View attachment 122020
> View attachment 122021
> View attachment 122022
> View attachment 122023
> View attachment 122024



That does look the business sir.
Seems simplistic and straight forward.

What is your take on the cotton?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cornelius said:


> That does look the business sir.
> Seems simplistic and straight forward.
> 
> What is your take on the cotton?



The Cotton seems like a real winner... very absorbent and no cotton taste... flavour is excellent! It certainly looks like this may take the place of Royal Wicks for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

If anyone is looking for a leak proof flavour high end RTA at a reasonable price then look no further! The Dvarw DL RTA is a winner of note. It's pretty much all I have used since it arrived! And it's a piece of cake to wick!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Nice @Rob Fisher 
That 1.2mm airhole MTL version sounds very interesting. 

Just struggling to understand how to pronounce the name of this. At 5ml it's no dwarf !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

This tank is a Chicken Dinner!

Group buy here. https://www.ecigssa.co.za/group-buy-dvarw-dl-rta.t47458/


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK there will be 6 Dvarw's heading to SA tomorrow via DHL so here is a brief picture story of doing a build for it that has been working for me.

It's a pretty simple tank.



I prefer my 2.5mm Fused Clapton's that I use in my BB's a Skylines but you can happily use a 3mm one if you prefer. My resistance comes out at 0.69Ω and I drive it at 28 watts!

Don't think the tails and no need for the bow-tie method. Thread the tails through the cylinder and seat the cylinder but be careful with that O-Ring around the edge of the cylinder. Be gentle and slow.




Trip the tails level with the top of the cylinder.




Tuck the tails in to cover the juice holes without packing it in tight...




Ooooo can you see the flavour!




Pop the cap on the cylinder and then turn the tank upside down and fill with juice.




Keeping the tank upside down screw the deck into the tank! Boom! Rock and ROLL!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

To refill the tank turn it upside down and screw off the tank... fill and screw back! So simple and effective!

Lost Vape DNA75C Mirage number 2 standing by for the next Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Looks stunning. I don't know how I managed to miss this especially since I have an order inbound from KHW that just left the building today or yesterday. Either way... If anyone is letting theirs go may I please have first dibs?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a head up for the Dvarw owners... when the juice is almost gone do yourself a favour and refill the tank... vaping it dry or attempted to vape it dry will cause leaks from the airflow.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well it's just not me that absolutely loves this flavour tank! Two of the guys from the group buy have both built it already and called to ask me to get them another one each!



If you love flavour and you don't have a Dvarw you are loosing out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Okay, so this Tank arrived at my house unexpectedly today, as I wasn't following the Thread, so great surprise anyway. I only got a chance to build it this afternoon, and Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn, this Tank is un-freeeeeeking-believable!!!!!! What a great find. It looks amazing, Performs like no other I have tried (and I've tried a lot!!) and holds a whack of liquid as well!!! Definitely getting another one, and this has just retired some of my tanks for sure!!! Roll on Next Group-Buy!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> Well it's just not me that absolutely loves this flavour tank! Two of the guys from the group buy have both built it already and called to ask me to get them another one each!
> 
> 
> 
> If you love flavour and you don't have a Dvarw you are loosing out!



TOTALLY AGREE. Grab 1 if you can, I want a 2nd

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Thanks @Rob Fisher again!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'll start a new Group Buy thread and see how many more of these awesome tanks we can bring to SA!


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Well it's just not me that absolutely loves this flavour tank! Two of the guys from the group buy have both built it already and called to ask me to get them another one each!
> 
> 
> 
> If you love flavour and you don't have a Dvarw you are loosing out!



Count me in on next group buy if any


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@Rob Fisher - how would you say does this compare to the Skyline?


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Ash

i have been using my skyline non stop for the past week and as early this morning. Flavour is still on top. But You get a looooot more air with the Dvarw. It feels like an RDA to me. Huge Juice capacity. Flavour is as good as a skyline. That is for sure. Will i trade a skyline for Dvarw, NO, but i will get it to keep next to my skyline.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Rob Fisher - how would you say does this compare to the Skyline?



Just as @Ash says @RenaldoRheeder! Added to the increased airflow, the ease of juice fill and amount of juice makes it a chicken dinner. Honestly I have vaped on nothing else since it arrived.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ash

This has been my 2nd tank purchased after currently owning only skylines. With skyline the hype caught on really quick, but it was for real. Still my favourite RTA. With it being so great, i could not see a reason to even try another RTA. 1 Year later with still no reason of getting any other RTA, i get a message from our long standing vaping guru @Rob Fisher. Asking me if i would like to get Dvarw as he was thinking of doing a group buy. a Quick breeze through his detailed thread and i said y not. Lets try it. After all it is because of him i got the Skylines and have been happy ever since.

Not even thinking about the fact i ordered this Dvarw, i stumbled across the group thread stating it has landed and already on its way to me. @Rob Fisher should take over DHL and show them a thing or 2 . Yet Still no excitement to get this tank as nothing can match or topple the great Skyline in my mind. Man was i wrong. This stands toe to toe with the skyline for flavor. The airflow reminds me of my RDA's. 6ML juice capacity. Huge simple builds at least 3.5 id coils. Easy to fill, in fact easier to fill this than the skyline. 

This is such an underrated DL RTA, It boggles me as to why we have never heard of it. Thank you once again Uncle Rob. Another winner from you in my book.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

I’m really biting my teeth trying not to buy this... it’s a 22mm atty correct? Problem is that if I buy this I need a mod for it as a 22mm will look terrible on my gclass!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> I’m really biting my teeth trying not to buy this... it’s a 22mm atty correct? Problem is that if I buy this I need a mod for it as a 22mm will look terrible on my gclass!



Nope it's 24mm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max

Hi @Rob Fisher - what’s the approx. figure for a Stainless Steel one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Now I wonder how good the MTL one is?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Max said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher - what’s the approx. figure for a Stainless Steel one.



Here are the calculations from the last GB @Max

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

I followed your tutorial to the letter @Rob Fisher
Attempt one - Filled and then ........Worst leaking I've ever seen.
Attempt two - More wick,just as bad.
Me and these gadgets don't gel.
But wait whats that bit over there (in pic) ah ha! should have put that bit in me thinks

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## TheV

Genosmate said:


> I followed your tutorial to the letter @Rob Fisher
> Attempt one - Filled and then ........Worst leaking I've ever seen.
> Attempt two - More wick,just as bad.
> Me and these gadgets don't gel.
> But wait whats that bit over there (in pic) ah ha! should have put that bit in me thinks
> View attachment 124436


That looks like a CRITICAL part to avoid leaking!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> But wait whats that bit over there (in pic) ah ha! should have put that bit in me thinks
> View attachment 124436

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Jengz

Genosmate said:


> I followed your tutorial to the letter @Rob Fisher
> Attempt one - Filled and then ........Worst leaking I've ever seen.
> Attempt two - More wick,just as bad.
> Me and these gadgets don't gel.
> But wait whats that bit over there (in pic) ah ha! should have put that bit in me thinks
> View attachment 124436


Brother, this looks like a fundamental part of a tank aaaahahahahaha I can just picture the frustration up until the light bulb came on


----------



## BioHAZarD

Would have loved to be a fly on the wall while you figured that out


----------



## Genosmate

Jengz said:


> Brother, this looks like a fundamental part of a tank aaaahahahahaha I can just picture the frustration up until the light bulb came on





BioHAZarD said:


> Would have loved to be a fly on the wall while you figured that out



Luckily my family was out because there was a lot of swearing directed at the Dwarf and I'm much better at swearing than putting RTA's together!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jengz

@Rob Fisher sorry to be a pain but would you mind posting a pic of the Dvarw atop the double barrel v2.1? 

I really wanna jump on this opportunity to buy this tank but I have a hexohm incoming and will only have the DB to run this tank on...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sure @Jengz! Here we go!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure @Jengz! Here we go!
> View attachment 124554
> View attachment 124555
> View attachment 124556
> View attachment 124557


Sjoeh! Thanks so much, that doesn’t look half bad at all! Thanks Oom! Appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Current Status

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> Current Status
> View attachment 124594


Thanks Oom @Rob Fisher ... what does “Phil” mean under courier? Apologies dumb questions


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> Thanks Oom @Rob Fisher ... what does “Phil” mean under courier? Apologies dumb questions



It means shipping to Philip Dunkley... some of the guys want theirs to go together to save courier. Did I mark yours by mistake? Yes it appears I did... will fix now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Screw it
Add me as well @Rob Fisher
Same order as @Ash
Many thanks 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

BioHAZarD said:


> Screw it
> Add me as well @Rob Fisher
> Same order as @Ash
> Many thanks
> 
> Sent from the abyss



The pressure is real 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## BioHAZarD

And the FOMO is killing me

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

This thread haunts me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> This thread haunts me


Just do it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> This thread haunts me



@Silver - we missed starting to mix together because you hesitated. Don't let the same happen now - do it 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Going to play with my Dvarw soon.I think it looks very nice on the Duke !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

OK.I went with Dual 26ga/38 fused claptons.3mm ID at 0.35.Running at 30W.Smallest airflow adapter and this tank has perfect airflow with the smallest airflow.It is airy.But I like that.Smooth airflow.This is a winner for me.Love it.Thanks @Rob Fisher 

This is definitely a DLH tank.I think the other airflow options will be too much and will take away from the flavor.

Very easy to build.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> OK.I went with Dual 26ga/38 fused claptons.3mm ID at 0.35.Running at 30W.Smallest airflow adapter and this tank has perfect airflow with the smallest airflow.It is airy.But I like that.Smooth airflow.This is a winner for me.Love it.Thanks @Rob Fisher
> 
> This is definitely a DLH tank.I think the other airflow options will be too much and will take away from the flavor.
> 
> Very easy to build.
> 
> View attachment 125039
> 
> View attachment 125040
> 
> View attachment 125041
> 
> View attachment 125042


----------



## SAVapeGear

Yip.The Dvarw is made for the Duke !!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you guys would like to join the closed Facebook group for KHW Mods that make the Dvarw then click on the link and answer the question with Rob Fisher.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1711339285549909/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> If you guys would like to join the closed Facebook group for KHW Mods that make the Dvarw then click on the link and answer the question with Rob Fisher.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1711339285549909/


Sorry @Rob Fisher
Not on Facebook but thanks for the invite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Day 2,12ml juice with no sign of leaking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Looks marvellous @SAVapeGear 
Lovely photos

Whats the capacity on this tank?
And @Rob Fisher , how does Red Pill taste compared to the Skyline? Can you pick up any differences?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Silver said:


> Looks marvellous @SAVapeGear
> Lovely photos
> 
> Whats the capacity on this tank?
> And @Rob Fisher , how does Red Pill taste compared to the Skyline? Can you pick up any differences?


6ml capacity I think.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Whats the capacity on this tank? And @Rob Fisher , how does Red Pill taste compared to the Skyline? Can you pick up any differences?



Hi Ho @Silver the capacity is about 6ml which for me is a real winner!

Yes there is a difference between Red Pill in the two tanks... the Skyline seems smoother while the Dvarw is crisper if that makes sense? All I use at the moment are the Skyline (in bubble tank mode) and the Dvarw and of course a BB always goes with.

Apart from the 6ml of juice in the Dvarw, filling it is an absolute dream compared to the Skyline.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @SAVapeGear and @Rob Fisher 

I cant believe i missed the 6ml capacity 
Now i feel dumb
This sounds like a winner for a great desktop vape on a nice big mod!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @SAVapeGear and @Rob Fisher
> 
> I cant believe i missed the 6ml capacity
> Now i feel dumb
> This sounds like a winner for a great desktop vape on a nice big mod!!



Hi Ho @Silver the Dvarw is actually SHORTER than the Skyline and perfect for out and about! It looks taller in the pic but it isn't.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver the Dvarw is actually SHORTER than the Skyline and perfect for out and about! It looks taller in the pic but it isn't.
> View attachment 125150



Amazing @Rob Fisher 

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but whats in the metal part below the tank reservoir?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Amazing @Rob Fisher
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but whats in the metal part below the tank reservoir?



This pic will help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
So the bottom part houses the coil

Where does the juice get in to the wicks?
Is it the same as normal tanks or does it work differently?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> So the bottom part houses the coil
> 
> Where does the juice get in to the wicks?
> Is it the same as normal tanks or does it work differently?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I mentioned before that I sometimes get a bit of leaking when the juice level gets low... solved that problem... tried with the wicks protruding slightly. Boom! Problem solved.The first pic is how I was doing it before and the next 3 pics are the RIGHT way to do it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

15 more Dvarw's arrive in SA! Boom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Got my Dvarw from oom @Rob Fisher today. Decided to strip it to the bare bone and ultrasonic clean it first. I chose the second largest airflow port and a 3mm 3x29ga/38ga alien coming in 0.38ohm. Wicking was simple, I use plain old Muji organic cotton pads with the outer layers removed. I let the wick protrude through the holes and rest on the lip of the deck, filled up with Frosteez and at 30w she's vaping a treat, after this tank I'll play around with coil position and wicking to get her sounding smoother.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Moey_Ismail

After the 1st tank I rinsed everything out and repositioned the coil. I pulled every last bit of slack out so the coil is at an angle to the posts, bringing the resistance down to 0.36ohm. Use the screws as leverage to pull the legs, the stiff coil will also make wicking easier. Wicked with Muji organic cotton pads, no combing of the tails, just run your fingers along to pull any loose fibers out, I used ooms method of wicking and purposely let the wick tails come right out of the juice ports then trimmed flush with the lip of the deck just before the threading. Pulling the slack out gives the coil the perfect position naturally in my opinion with just a slight push down with the ID rod, the legs are the tiniest bit lower than completely straight. Struggled to take pics but I hope this helps

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

quick build and test

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver the Dvarw is actually SHORTER than the Skyline and perfect for out and about! It looks taller in the pic but it isn't.
> View attachment 125150



Love that Double Barrel Oom @Rob Fisher!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

BioHAZarD said:


> quick build and test
> View attachment 125666
> View attachment 125667
> View attachment 125668
> View attachment 125669
> View attachment 125670


Twinning haha. Bud try letting the cotton tails out, the way the Odis Flow and Exocet are wicked, it really helps get every last drop of juice and won't leak when your tank is low

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Moey_Ismail said:


> Twinning haha. Bud try letting the cotton tails out, the way the Odis Flow and Exocet are wicked, it really helps get every last drop of juice and won't leak when your tank is low
> View attachment 125671
> View attachment 125672


will do bud
was just a quick 5 min build to test


----------



## BioHAZarD

fun with the dvarw

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

BioHAZarD said:


> fun with the dvarw
> View attachment 125762
> View attachment 125763


*Deletes pictures due to lack of content*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> *Deletes pictures due to lack of content*


use your imagination


----------



## Stosta

BioHAZarD said:


> use your imagination


Last time I did that I ended up becoming a father 9 months down the line...

Won't be making that mistake again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> Last time I did that I ended up becoming a father 9 months down the line...
> 
> Won't be making that mistake again!


ahh shit dude
almost fell out of my chair laughing now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Got most excited and built too high! But to my surprise, the vape on this .94 build is superb! The flavour is impeccable!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> fun with the dvarw
> View attachment 125762
> View attachment 125763


Looks like you are burning down the office... you chop!  hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Looks like you are burning down the office... you chop!  hahaha


yeah buddy
even with 0.6 build this is not for a office environment

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> yeah buddy
> even with 0.6 build this is not for a office environment


Man I think I should call it a day and go pick up my toys!! It sounds awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Man I think I should call it a day and go pick up my toys!! It sounds awesome


go go go CHOP


----------



## Rob Fisher

Happy Days! I found one of my HE Mods that fits the 24mm Dvarw DL! Boom! The new CLZ X has a slightly bigger catch cup than my others! This Dvarw is one outstanding flavour tank with lots of juice capacity! It's a winner!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Tai

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy Days! I found one of my HE Mods that fits the 24mm Dvarw DL! Boom! The new CLZ X has a slightly bigger catch cup than my others! This Dvarw is one outstanding flavour tank with lots of juice capacity! It's a winner!
> View attachment 125766
> View attachment 125767
> View attachment 125768
> View attachment 125769


That looks stunning Uncle

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a heads up guys... the Group Buy #3 will be *the last one I do* so if you are on the fence about getting one now is your last chance.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dvarw-dl-group-buy-3.t47926/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai

Agreed, highly recommended

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy Days! I found one of my HE Mods that fits the 24mm Dvarw DL! Boom! The new CLZ X has a slightly bigger catch cup than my others! This Dvarw is one outstanding flavour tank with lots of juice capacity! It's a winner!
> View attachment 125766
> View attachment 125767
> View attachment 125768
> View attachment 125769


Holy moly that has to be the most beautiful setup I have ever seen... It's like they were made to go together... 
Absolutely stunning!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Wowzers ... step aside skyline .. new papa in the house ... even with dessert flavour... deep, rich flavour

Thx @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

So today I did a rewick on my Dvarw and replaced the airflow with 1 size smaller, so the 2nd smallest is in now and it's perfect for me. While rewicking I pulled a @Genosmate not once but twice , spent so much time wicking perfectly, straightening the fibers and she leaked coz I forgot to add the top hat of the chamber, rinsed and rewicked and forgot the same part again. Finally all parts are in and the slightly more restrictive draw definitely adds to the flavor

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Moey_Ismail said:


> So today I did a rewick on my Dvarw and replaced the airflow with 1 size smaller, so the 2nd smallest is in now and it's perfect for me. While rewicking I pulled a @Genosmate not once but twice , spent so much time wicking perfectly, straightening the fibers and she leaked coz I forgot to add the top hat of the chamber, rinsed and rewicked and forgot the same part again. Finally all parts are in and the slightly more restrictive draw definitely adds to the flavor


So we now officially have a new term I'd say?
Pulling a @Genosmate: Leaving out a critical component when rebuilding an atty ... leading to disastrous flooding

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> So we now officially have a new term I'd say?
> Pulling a @Genosmate: Leaving out a critical component when rebuilding an atty ... leading to disastrous flooding


I'm sure you guys know about pulling a @Stosta

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 125935
> Wowzers ... step aside skyline .. new papa in the house ... even with dessert flavour... deep, rich flavour
> 
> Thx @Rob Fisher


Hey @Philip Dunkley! Check out this nice combo 

@incredible_hullk, I could not agree more bud. Absolutely loving this tank (and that exact combo!)


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> So we now officially have a new term I'd say?
> Pulling a @Genosmate: Leaving out a critical component when rebuilding an atty ... leading to disastrous flooding


did the same this morning
had to put the mod down I was laughing so hard at my idiocy
comes from trying to build in a hurry

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> did the same this morning
> had to put the mod down I was laughing so hard at my idiocy
> comes from trying to build in a hurry


Is the excitement too much when people build this atty?!  hahaha


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Is the excitement too much when people build this atty?!  hahaha


actually I think it is so easy we become complacent and lose focus


----------



## Christos

Action shot!


Flavour is so crisp!
Dessert flavour is a real chicken dinner on this guy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Action shot!
View attachment 125996

Flavour is so crisp!
Dessert flavour is a real chicken dinner on this guy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Isit wrong to say this flavour possibly beats rdas.. 






sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

JsPLAYn said:


> Isit wrong to say this flavour possibly beats rdas..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


Nope!

That is a lovely combo... Now i have regrets

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Christos said:


> Nope!
> 
> That is a lovely combo... Now i have regrets


Too late man ... this thing shines 'like a diamond in a goats ass' ....famous quote from Richard Rowlings

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

I have a chunky 26650 mod for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> I have a chunky 26650 mod for now.
> View attachment 126014


put in on the damn wapari

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

BioHAZarD said:


> put in on the damn wapari


I 2nd that

Is the wapari a 24 tho?

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> put in on the damn wapari


The wapari is waiting for me to rebuild both my skylines

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

How is this?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

I'm just kidding.... don't go have a stroke anyone ... 



Now I need to run my 26650s down because I haven't used them in months so doing a battery rotation of sorts...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> I'm just kidding.... don't go have a stroke anyone ...
> View attachment 126016
> View attachment 126017
> 
> Now I need to run my 26650s down because I haven't used them in months so doing a battery rotation of sorts...


now I am having serious second thoughts


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> now I am serious second thoughts


Too bad  
I LOL'd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Another MX dvarw combo checking in. @Christos now you need to buy one.
and the Dvarw tip on the hussar 
any takers for the Gloom?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

BioHAZarD said:


> Another MX dvarw combo checking in. @Christos now you need to buy one.
> and the Dvarw tip on the hussar
> any takers for the Gloom?
> View attachment 126019



Your wish is my command 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Your wish is my command
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Bye bye Gloom off to Nigeria you go. You were loved.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Your wish is my command
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Who are you blaming for this one?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Yoh did I see my moer now when I didn’t put that too goodie onto the chimney of the dvarw, that’s what I get for lagging at other people! Juice everywhere!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Who are you blaming for this one?



Ok let me think.....oh it is you @TheV - you are to blame 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Who are you blaming for this one?


This was all me


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jengz said:


> View attachment 126057
> 
> Yoh did I see my moer now when I didn’t put that too goodie onto the chimney of the dvarw, that’s what I get for lagging at other people! Juice everywhere!


Another @Genosmate

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jengz

BioHAZarD said:


> Another @Genosmate


And how also, the whole 6 ml of juice leaked out as I looked at it and was still puzzled! Only to open the tank and realize oh camoooooon! Not a @Genosmate !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> This was all me


He asked me very nicely to convince him he doesn't need it ... clearly I was not very effective

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> And how also, the whole 6 ml of juice leaked out as I looked at it and was still puzzled! Only to open the tank and realize oh camoooooon! Not a @Genosmate !


This is starting to look like a right of passage!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

TheV said:


> This is starting to look like a right of passage!


I blame it on the excitement man! Every time I see the dvarw in my hand I think of my Smok m80 plus with my kangertech tank and think ‘started from the bottom now we’re here’

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jengz said:


> View attachment 126057
> 
> Yoh did I see my moer now when I didn’t put that too goodie onto the chimney of the dvarw, that’s what I get for lagging at other people! Juice everywhere!


Ha ha.. one would think we'd all learn from that guys mistake.. 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Jengz said:


> I blame it on the excitement man! Every time I see the dvarw in my hand I think of my Smok m80 plus with my kangertech tank and think ‘started from the bottom now we’re here’


Juice spills is inevitable when u have ur dvarw (dwarf) in ur hand

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Ok now I don’t feel so dof... leaks and then oh $hit why do I have extra piece

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shaun2707

BioHAZarD said:


> Bye bye Gloom off to Nigeria you go. You were loved.



Take it then that the Stab order has already been placed??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

shaun2707 said:


> Take it then that the Stab order has already been placed??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost 

Sent from the abyss


----------



## Tai

Jengz said:


> View attachment 126057
> 
> Yoh did I see my moer now when I didn’t put that too goodie onto the chimney of the dvarw, that’s what I get for lagging at other people! Juice everywhere!


That is hilarious bro. When @Genosmate and a few other guys mentioned doing this I thought geez, not sure how you can cock that up but this morn I rebuilt the Dvarw for the first time and it was raining in Cape town brother

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TheV

Tai said:


> That is hilarious bro. When @Genosmate and a few other guys mentioned doing this I thought geez, not sure how you can cock that up but this morn I rebuilt the Dvarw for the first time and it was raining in Cape town brother


Hahaha 

By my count you are now number 7!


----------



## Silver

This is amazing, must be a record of sorts

Such experienced vapers - many of whom have suffered a dumping dwarf because of a missing part
There must be a reason so many are missing it when assembling
Lol - sorry guys

I will admit I do feel a bit left out. I also want to have a juice dump

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jengz

Tai said:


> That is hilarious bro. When @Genosmate and a few other guys mentioned doing this I thought geez, not sure how you can cock that up but this morn I rebuilt the Dvarw for the first time and it was raining in Cape town brother


Hahaaaa u know what’s the best about this juice dump,1. u know it’s not the tank that leaks but ur own stupidity 2. It’s a kaaaaaak funny experience and 3. When you fix it man oh man, the vape is great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> This is amazing, must be a record of sorts
> 
> Such experienced vapers - many of whom have suffered a dumping dwarf because of a missing part
> There must be a reason so many are missing it when assembling
> Lol - sorry guys
> 
> I will admit I do feel a bit left out. I also want to have a juice dump


Hahaha I don’t think it’s missing it, we just plain forget about it because all the rta’s I’ve had, has the chimney attached to the tank and top piece that you screw on

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Dvarw = 
The capacity and maintenance of this tank are real winners.
Been using this exclusively today and it's leaving the house with me tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Victim #8 checking in with the forgotten top chamber cap.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Actually @Christos you are victim number #9. I did exactly that when I got my first one but was too embarrassed to say!

What a...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Actually @Christos you are victim number #9. I did exactly that when I got my first one but was too embarrassed to say!
> 
> What a...
> View attachment 126103


I guess it's like the skyline... you only forget to close the juiceflow when refilling once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> I guess it's like the skyline... you only forget to close the juiceflow when refilling once.


Nope don't worry 
You will do it again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I guess it's like the skyline... you only forget to close the juiceflow when refilling once.



Spot on! But I actually did that three times!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Spot on! But I actually did that three times!


I only did it twice

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Actually @Christos you are victim number #9. I did exactly that when I got my first one but was too embarrassed to say!
> 
> What a...
> View attachment 126103



Whattt! You laughed like f**k at my misfortune and you didn't tell me you'd done it ! Now I'm getting those red dots (squares) you hate so much,because lots of the peeps are doing a genosmate

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos

Just a new coil for a new workhorse.


I find that while rewicking I'm mindful to put the top cap in but it's lost while filling.
New solution- put the top cap in the fill cap as a reminder. Before you fill the tank you have to take the cap out and put it in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

The Dvarw really likes this build, 3x29/38 alien, 5 wraps on a 3mm id rod comes in at 0.4ohm and it's just a great vape. I noticed the Dvarw doesn't like a lot of cotton, in fact when you think it's a tad too little is when it's just right, covering the wick ports completely and you can hear and taste the dry hits approaching, I find that having the cotton loose enough to see tiny gaps between the cotton and wick ports works great and won't leak

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Christos said:


> I'm just kidding.... don't go have a stroke anyone ...
> View attachment 126016
> View attachment 126017
> 
> Now I need to run my 26650s down because I haven't used them in months so doing a battery rotation of sorts...


That is the best looking combo EVER!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil

Victim no. 10 checking in. I've literally been telling myself all day not to forget that ring. It was on my mind right up until I put the everything together and then I did exactly what I said I wouldn't. Then proceeded to laughed myself stupid for the next 10 minutes.

Once the ring was in and the flood stopped, oooohhhhh my... You guys weren't kidding. This tank is incredible. I have never even tasted some of the flavour notes in my juices that are now coming in full force. It made me have a "wow" moment as if it was the first time I'd ever vaped. I really really like this. Chicken dinner indeed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Anvil said:


> Victim no. 10 checking in. I've literally been telling myself all day not to forget that ring. It was on my mind right up until I put the everything together and then I did exactly what I said I wouldn't. Then proceeded to laughed myself stupid for the next 10 minutes.
> 
> Once the ring was in and the flood stopped, oooohhhhh my... You guys weren't kidding. This tank is incredible. I have never even tasted some of the flavour notes in my juices that are now coming in full force. It made me have a "wow" moment as if it was the first time I'd ever vaped. I really really like this. Chicken dinner indeed!


Welcome to the club hahaha, every time I hear someone do such, I relive my moment... and every time I vape on this atty I wish the whole world new how good it is! Enjoy the vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Anvil

Also wanted to say that you guys make the coil/deck building look a lot easier than it actually is. This took me the better part of an hour to get just right...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wazarmoto

Jengz said:


> View attachment 126057
> 
> Yoh did I see my moer now when I didn’t put that too goodie onto the chimney of the dvarw, that’s what I get for lagging at other people! Juice everywhere!



Thats for trying to slaan me with ice on your Driptech


----------



## wazarmoto

I am loving this thing!!! @Naeemhoosen thanks for telling me to get one! after this tank, its gonna be SNLV ICE all the way baybay!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

wazarmoto said:


> Thats for trying to slaan me with ice on your Driptech


Hahahaha look, not all of us have lungs of steel like you, i now dub you ‘The Iron Lung’

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

S**t I did it again!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## TheV

Genosmate said:


> S**t I did it again!!
> View attachment 127312


I'm still convinced they designed it like this intentionally once they realized how well the RTA performs.
1: "Let's just make this part detachable. People will forget to put it back and there will be juice everywhere!"
2: "Why though?"
1: "Because it will be hilarious!"
2: "Won't people get mad and stop using the RTA?"
1: "Nope. It is just too good."
2: "Sold!"
... and they laughed and laughed and laughed

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Anvil

Genosmate said:


> S**t I did it again!!
> View attachment 127312


I'm was fully expecting myself to be the first guy to do it twice in a row but I reckon it must now officially be "pulling a @Genosmate ". It's a good thing the tank is worth it otherwise it wouldn't be that funny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> Just a new coil for a new workhorse.
> View attachment 126287
> 
> I find that while rewicking I'm mindful to put the top cap in but it's lost while filling.
> New solution- put the top cap in the fill cap as a reminder. Before you fill the tank you have to take the cap out and put it in.
> View attachment 126286


Try put the chimney in the tank section next time @Genosmate so you can't refill until you putt the top cap where it belongs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> S**t I did it again!!
> View attachment 127312



Oh what a silly...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh what a silly...
> View attachment 127327


This thread:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

What I find strange is I'm vaping 3 weeks on same 1st build and same cotton and exact same damn good flavour lol .. smiley coils with bacon prime and summer soother from pulse e liquid 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 127366


Hierdie ding is aan die brand!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Goose alert! Forget the top goodie for the third time! Whoops!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

I didn't forget with the second build! So both Dvarw's are operational for the weekend!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Something told me to just try it. . And it fits





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## wazarmoto

@Jengz cursed me! Lol. Sitting lekker this weekend at Mount Amanzi cleaned out my tank, did the most amazing wicking job, neatly trimmed and cut. Filled and it pissed all over my hands. That silly damn chimney cap! Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jengz

wazarmoto said:


> @Jengz cursed me! Lol. Sitting lekker this weekend at Mount Amanzi cleaned out my tank, did the most amazing wicking job, neatly trimmed and cut. Filled and it pissed all over my hands. That silly damn chimney cap! Lol




Let thou not laugh at another dvarw owner because thou shalt taste the sweet tastes of humble pie hahaaaaa! I hope it was a memorable experience

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## wazarmoto

Jengz said:


> Let thou not laugh at another dvarw owner because thou shalt taste the sweet tastes of humble pie hahaaaaa! I hope it was a memorable experience


Best part was it didn't Leak instantly. I still took a pull. Snlv ice all in my mouth!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Went away for the weekend and while doing a rewick on ny Dvarw I put too much tension in the coil, snapping the core of the 3x29/38 alien. Only wire I had on my hand was some 24ga kanthal so I whipped up a 5 wrap, 3mm id spaced coil and I have to say this tank has me stumped, the flavor off a simple 24ga round wire coil is on par with an alien coil that took me a lot longer to make, best part is that it's quieter, less thirsty and batteries are lasting ages longer. The coil came in at 0.37ohm and I'm running it at 35 watts. If you haven't tried it I would suggest you do and give me some feedback, I'm thinking the next build I try will be some 26ga flat wire. No pics but believe me when I say it's a beautiful, enjoyable, smooth vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## wazarmoto

Has anyone experienced random leaks though? Like vaping fine and all of a sudden theres like a bit of juice on my hand?


----------



## Jengz

wazarmoto said:


> Has anyone experienced random leaks though? Like vaping fine and all of a sudden theres like a bit of juice on my hand?


Use @Rob Fisher ’s wicking technique from this thread, where u let some cotton hang out the juice flow ports, works wonders, I also experienced some leaking after a tank refill but with this technique, haven’t experienced it since

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

wazarmoto said:


> Has anyone experienced random leaks though? Like vaping fine and all of a sudden theres like a bit of juice on my hand?


I had one random juice dump/leak when tails were cut extremely short. Since I've given it a little bit extra length protruding out (as @Jengz mentioned) it has been perfect.


----------



## wazarmoto

Jengz said:


> Use @Rob Fisher ’s wicking technique from this thread, where u let some cotton hang out the juice flow ports, works wonders, I also experienced some leaking after a tank refill but with this technique, haven’t experienced it since



Been using that method. maybe I need to use a little more cotton

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

wazarmoto said:


> Been using that method. maybe I need to use a little more cotton


Try this way of wicking, tails completely out and cut flush with end of the deck, don't comb your tails,just use your fingers to pull loose ends out

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## wazarmoto

@Moey_Ismail Just literally did that and sat down at my computer and saw your post


----------



## Amir

Moey_Ismail said:


> Try this way of wicking, tails completely out and cut flush with end of the deck, don't comb your tails,just use your fingers to pull loose ends out
> View attachment 127910
> View attachment 127911



I use this method as well


----------



## Jengz

Moey_Ismail said:


> Try this way of wicking, tails completely out and cut flush with end of the deck, don't comb your tails,just use your fingers to pull loose ends out
> View attachment 127910
> View attachment 127911


You are a master to fit such a coil on this dvarw deck, I amper kapped a ajal when I tried to fit a bigger coil on this deck, I got so frustrated I swore for a whole minute straight!

I will stick to my superfine Clapton’s!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wazarmoto

Jengz said:


> You are a master to fit such a coil on this dvarw deck, I amper kapped a ajal when I tried to fit a bigger coil on this deck, I got so frustrated I swore for a whole minute straight!
> 
> I will stick to my superfine Clapton’s!



looks mooi neh! I need to get me a set and try.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

wazarmoto said:


> looks mooi neh! I need to get me a set and try.


Braaaaaa! I rather go to home affairs for fun than try fit such a coil! It’s so damn difficult and I hate failing at using my fine motor skills, makes me feel like less of a man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

I'll post a tutorial with pics when I fit the next 1, quite simple actually, do 1 leg at a time, bend the leg around the post screw, tighten the screw a lil just to make sure the leg is still flat and not gone vertical, then hold the leg and post with a plier while you tighten the screw completely

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Trying out @Moey_Ismail 's wicking method.




Putting the cap in the tank so I do t forget about it...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Christos said:


> Trying out @Moey_Ismail 's wicking method.
> View attachment 127988
> 
> View attachment 127985
> 
> Putting the cap in the tank so I do t forget about it...
> View attachment 127986
> 
> 
> View attachment 127987


I would cut the tails a tad bit more so that it doesn't get into the threads of the tank section but if that hasn't been an issue what's your verdict in this wicking method vs the old method you used?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Moey_Ismail said:


> I would cut the tails a tad bit more so that it doesn't get into the threads of the tank section but if that hasn't been an issue what's your verdict in this wicking method vs the old method you used?


I'll tell you on refill but flavour is there and wicking speed and efficiency is there as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto

Cowabunga dudes! Lekker combo this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

@Moey_Ismail I get leaking on refill. Back to @Rob Fisher's method for me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just did the @Moey_Ismail wicking and it seemed to work really well and no issues for me... also no issues on the refill either...

Earbud and PG to lube all the O-Rings.



Looks just like an Exocet but with a bit more wick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

You guys are filling my head with nonsense 

Going back to the Christos build then.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Just did the @Moey_Ismail wicking and it seemed to work really well and no issues for me... also no issues on the refill either...
> 
> Earbud and PG to lube all the O-Rings.
> View attachment 128113
> 
> 
> Looks just like an Exocet but with a bit more wick.
> View attachment 128114
> View attachment 128115
> View attachment 128116
> View attachment 128117
> View attachment 128118
> View attachment 128119



I’m using the same method. I get maybe a drop after 7-8 refills which usually indicates I need new wick anyways 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Christos said:


> @Moey_Ismail I get leaking on refill. Back to @Rob Fisher's method for me...


Probably not enough cotton bud, try again with some more maybe


----------



## Moey_Ismail

There's gonna be a crap ton of happy Dvarw owners soon so I thought I'd recommend a build that I'm really enjoying. Too lazy to rewick so pic was taken from the drip tip. 5 wrap 3mm id 24ga flat wire from haywire. I've tried fused claptons, aliens, plain round wire and I can say without a doubt that this build is as good as the alien I had in previously minus the fuss of having to get all the gunk out from between the alien wraps, easier to install, ramp up is real quick, juice and battery consumption is less and it smooths out the air beautifully. 0.37ohm at 30 watts, doesn't get much better than this, I'm using the 2nd smallest airflow port

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

I’ve have been working in collaboration with Daniel @smilelykumeenit again for a coil that works on the Dvarw. We’ve come up with a 5 wrap FSA on a 3mm ID at 0.35ohm and 30W. The flavor is exceptional. The coil sits nice and low, right over the airflow. Wicking as per @Moey_Ismail method posted earlier. 

Will send pics of coil a bit later today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> I’ve have been working in collaboration with Daniel @smilelykumeenit again for a coil that works on the Dvarw. We’ve come up with a 5 wrap FSA on a 3mm ID at 0.35ohm and 30W. The flavor is exceptional. The coil sits nice and low, right over the airflow. Wicking as per @Moey_Ismail method posted earlier.
> 
> Will send pics of coil a bit later today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @Amir
Am keen to hear more about this and get some from Smiley when he is ready
@smilelykumeenit , may i humbly suggest you make a thread for atty specific coils in your subforum if you havent done so already...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Ok here we go... It's a pictorial kinda vibe so feel free to ask questions if you really, really must...
Build is pretty easy and straight forward... Wicking is kinda like the Exocet. 

Wick, fluff, trim, blow, prime, TOP PART OF CYLINDER, fill, close, vape bliss!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

I beat you to that @Amir ha ha .. its the same coil he supplied me for the hadaly . Decided to fit in Dvarw and 4 weeks later I'm still vaping same 1st build and wick with same flavour still. 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

These were sent to me for the flave 22 and hadaly.. when I saw the build deck on Dvarw I figured I'll try it and it's beyond my expectations. Flava for days and like I said 4 weeks later I haven't even rewicked and flavour is still the same (pulse summer soother )








sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Thanks @Amir - saved the photos for when mine gets here eventually - might now only be in May when someone comes to SA


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

First time coiling the Dvarw:




Not the easiest posts to work with but it should get easier with a little bit of practice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> First time coiling the Dvarw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the easiest posts to work with but it should get easier with a little bit of practice.



It doesn't get any easier... but once the coil is in the experience is awesome! I recoiled one of mine today.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> It doesn't get any easier... but once the coil is in the experience is awesome! I recoiled one of mine today.


Wel fok  ... haha. I was trying to be optimistic here 
Either way it is definitely worth it. And I'm getting good lifetime on my coils so its not like it will be a weekly task.

I ended up doing a pinch with the index finger and thumb over the coil after twisting the wire in ever so slightly.
That worked well enough to position the coil and get grip on the posts.
Only issue is the coil deformation because I had to remove the rod.
... I actually think if I make a short (1cm or smaller) plastic rod this could work a bit better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anvil

I tried something that worked moderately well (I'm sure there's an easier way but this worked for me) when I installed my last coil (a 2.5mm clapton). I took the screws out, put a coil jig rod (was either 1mm or 1.5mm, not sure) down the hole where the screw goes, then positioned my coil roughly where I wanted it to sit. Then I bent the coil leg about 90° around the rod, removed the rod and replaced it with the screw, and repeated the process on the other leg. Then it's just a matter of putting the second screw in and tightening them down. So far it's the easiest way I've found to easily and accurately position the coil. Will try take pics on my next pit-stop because it's probably easier to explain in pictures.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Amir

Well... This happened quickly: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-dvarw-mtl-rta-clone-only-12-99.t48965/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar

Amir said:


> Well... This happened quickly: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-dvarw-mtl-rta-clone-only-12-99.t48965/


I was in the manufacturing game as a Cost Accountant for several years and have family in the business (Tool, Jig & Die Making, CNC machining, Injection moulding etc) and I cannot understand how it's possible to manufacture something like this to _*retail at $13*_...???


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Well... This happened quickly: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-dvarw-mtl-rta-clone-only-12-99.t48965/



Bloody thieving bastards!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> Bloody thieving bastards!



I agree 101% on that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Pixstar said:


> I was in the manufacturing game as a Cost Accountant for several years and have family in the business (Tool, Jig & Die Making, CNC machining, Injection moulding etc) and I cannot understand how it's possible to manufacture something like this to _*retail at $13*_...???



Quantity, buying power reducing costs, lack of QC... Take your pic... I don't even really care how they got it to that price. What bugs is me that guys who've paid for and are waiting for their authentic ones will get theirs as an afterthought in essence.


----------



## RainstormZA

Amir said:


> Quantity, buying power reducing costs, lack of QC... Take your pic... I don't even really care how they got it to that price. What bugs is me that guys who've paid for and are waiting for their authentic ones will get theirs as an afterthought in essence.



I see a patent lawsuit coming into their future...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Quantity, buying power reducing costs, lack of QC... Take your pic... I don't even really care how they got it to that price. What bugs is me that guys who've paid for and are waiting for their authentic ones will get theirs as an afterthought in essence.



Not at all... they will all be getting a genuine outstanding RTA from the maker himself... and not some second rate device form a Chinese thief!


----------



## Amir

RainstormZA said:


> I see a patent lawsuit coming into their future...



The policy writers had to have thought this one through before they went off cloning everything or the lawsuit would've come and gone already. Maybe I'm just upset that there's guys waiting for their authentic ones and the 'funny guys' will rock up with their clones and rub their noses in it or whatever. I mean it's not like I have something against a clone... There are some items that you just can't get your hands on and the clones are the only way... But this one just feels like a downright low blow to an unarmed testicle if you ask me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Not at all... they will all be getting a genuine outstanding RTA from the maker himself... and not some second rate device form a Chinese thief!



Well it is some consolation knowing that the 'inventor' will be sending out a product that has love and patience in the ingredients list... But only true artists will be able to appreciate that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

BTW who is the manufacturer of the clones? That's a big red flag for me


----------



## Andre

Amir said:


> Quantity, buying power reducing costs, lack of QC... Take your pic... I don't even really care how they got it to that price. What bugs is me that guys who've paid for and are waiting for their authentic ones will get theirs as an afterthought in essence.


Maybe KHW will give us a discount for the clone in competition now!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Maybe KHW will give us a discount for the clone in competition now!



I doubt that very much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Amir said:


> Well... This happened quickly: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-dvarw-mtl-rta-clone-only-12-99.t48965/



A funny happened here (using Tapatalk). This is how it displayed 







Via the web interface, it displayed correctly and opened the correct link 

You had me confused there for a minute @Amir - but it did link to a good joke 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Amir

RenaldoRheeder said:


> A funny happened here (using Tapatalk). This is how it displayed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via the web interface, it displayed correctly and opened the correct link
> 
> You had me confused there for a minute @Amir - but it did link to a good joke
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Well that was awkward

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

RenaldoRheeder said:


> A funny happened here (using Tapatalk). This is how it displayed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via the web interface, it displayed correctly and opened the correct link
> 
> You had me confused there for a minute @Amir - but it did link to a good joke
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



And that's why I call it Crapatalk - stopped using it and used my cell's browser

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anvil

If anyone is interested here's my quick hack for setting the coil in the Dvarw. As I said, I'm sure some have come up with easier solutions, but I find it's a lot easier to bend and adjust the coil around the rod rather than the screw, especially with claptons like this.

1: Use a 1.5mm coil jig rod, fits perfect inside the screw hole.



2: Coil roughly in position, bend 1st leg



3: Replace 1st screw and repeat with rod on 2nd leg



4: Replace 2nd screw, then I give the legs a bit of an extra bend and trim the excess



5: Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for a Ni80 Fused Clapton in the one DvVarw DL on the DNA75C and rewick on the Stainless Steel coil in the other Dvarw for the DNA250C!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz

Rob Fisher said:


> Time for a Ni80 Fused Clapton in the one DvVarw DL on the DNA75C and rewick on the Stainless Steel coil in the other Dvarw for the DNA250C!
> View attachment 129386







By far one of the best looking setups to me!! The way the light hits that driptip compliments the color!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Playing with the new Baby Dvarw DL. The 3.5ml tank version. Not sure why anyone would want it other than for the cute factor... personally I prefer more juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Playing with the new Baby Dvarw DL. The 3.5ml tank version. Not sure why anyone would want it other than for the cute factor... personally I prefer more juice!
> View attachment 129720


How's the flavour though compared to the Std one ? DIBS BTW if you decide to let it go ....


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> How's the flavour though compared to the Std one ? DIBS BTW if you decide to let it go ....



Just started with it but so far it feels the same...


----------



## Rob Fisher

The smaller 3.5ml tank the vape is a little warmer and maybe the favour is a shade better... but that may be because it has a new coil and wick.


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> Playing with the new Baby Dvarw DL. The 3.5ml tank version. Not sure why anyone would want it other than for the cute factor... personally I prefer more juice!
> View attachment 129720



Yeah that's why I steer away from mini tanks - IMHO the Melo I had has a thinner space to refill where the iJust S was wider and it was messy trying to fill a smaller tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

With all the Davrw's arriving all over the country today I thought it would be a good idea to just remind everyone to pay attention to the O-Rings and *ALWAYS *lube them up when putting your tank together! Make sure all the O-Rings have VG or PG or Juice on them when reassembling the tank! ESPECIALLY the one marked by the red arrow. Also be gentle when putting the cap back on (red arrow) and make sure you don't pinch the o-ring. Be gentle and slow!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

As the Dvarw'ers probably know there are two ways to wick the Dvarw DL... the original way where to fold the wick tails to cover the juice hole and then the Exocet way. Personally, I prefer the Exocet method. Also for the first time, I did a spaced stainless steel Framed Staple Alien so I didn't have to strum and fiddle with the coil as much. I normally use compressed coils and want to see how I go with a spaced coil and so far it seems to be a chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz

Rob Fisher said:


> As the Dvarw'ers probably know there are two ways to wick the Dvarw DL... the original way where to fold the wick tails to cover the juice hole and then the Exocet way. Personally, I prefer the Exocet method. Also for the first time, I did a spaced stainless steel Framed Staple Alien so I didn't have to strum and fiddle with the coil as much. I normally use compressed coils and want to see how I go with a spaced coil and so far it seems to be a chicken dinner!
> View attachment 129774
> View attachment 129775
> View attachment 129776
> View attachment 129777
> View attachment 129778
> View attachment 129779


Man oh man... The two in Blue!!! Winner Winner!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> With all the Davrw's arriving all over the country today I thought it would be a good idea to just remind everyone to pay attention to the O-Rings and *ALWAYS *lube them up when putting your tank together! Make sure all the O-Rings have VG or PG or Juice on them when reassembling the tank! ESPECIALLY the one marked by the red arrow. Also be gentle when putting the cap back on (red arrow) and make sure you don't pinch the o-ring. Be gentle and slow!
> View attachment 129766



Very good advice mr Foosh,I don't have issues with that one marked with the black arrow.......................as I have now become infamous for not even using the bit with the BIG red arrow!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> Very good advice mr Foosh,I don't have issues with that one marked with the black arrow.......................as I have now become infamous for not even using the bit with the BIG red arrow!
> View attachment 129790

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

OK I might get flack for this but here's my take on the Dvarw...

Menthol juices high wattages (45W+) it shines (to a certain level) Had it in my NC25 0.24 @smilelykumeenit alien with Wicked Wicks new Craft 36 all I got was menthol...

Tried the new Savanna at lower wattage and it was muted... Step in good old Dog's Life and what a good vape @ 27W.... so for me seems dessert/bakery Vapes shine better at lower wattages or I might be talking out my ass.....


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have never tried any other juice in the DVarw other than Red Pill at between 26 and 30 watts with different exotic coils so you may well be right. But based on the fact that everyone I have spoken to personally that has one it would appear that it's one awesome RTA for whatever they are vaping. But you could be 100% right but I can't make the call being a one juice vaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil

I'm now on my 4th different flavor in the Dvarw and I'm finding that I'm discovering some of my old favorites in a whole new way. Each and every one so far has been slightly enhanced, especially with the more subtle parts of the flavor coming through stronger. 

And the winning build so far for every juice has been an ni80 clapton of 0.4 - 0.5 at Mr Fisher's magic 28w.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Changed to the smaller airflow the one just before the biggest one and made a big difference in flavour suspect the size of the coil was too small for biggest airflow....

Further testing will continue don't get me wrong it's a great tank I'm just battling myself to get the same flavour as everyone else. Might be user error might be a number of things but I will keep at it....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Dvarw family all operational!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Daniel said:


> Changed to the smaller airflow the one just before the biggest one and made a big difference in flavour suspect the size of the coil was too small for biggest airflow....
> 
> Further testing will continue don't get me wrong it's a great tank I'm just battling myself to get the same flavour as everyone else. Might be user error might be a number of things but I will keep at it....


I find this airflow the best for me regardless of the build I use... I’ve tried the smallest airflow with a 1ohm build to try and see if I vape my Nic Salts in it but still too much airflow.

As for ur previous post on dessert profiles, I enjoy desserts in the dvarw on a .6ohm build at 35watts with the second biggest airflow and fruity menthols on a .8ohm coil at around 25 Watts.

But as @Anvil stated, I’ve tried all my favorites in this rta and they have become even better in this tank than any rda or rta I’ve ever owned. 

All in all for me, I give a huuuuuuge thanks to @Rob Fisher for organising this rta for me, hands down it is way up top on the list of stuff I’ve bought since I’ve started vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Got to agree @Rob Fisher has excelled on this one - I have turfed all my other rtas except for skyline and bb which i do not use any longer thanks to this rta

Not a dessert fan and love it for my fruits

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Its going to take one heck of a tank to uproot the Skyline for fruity menthol flavour

Havent had the time to set up the Dvarw but am looking forward to putting it through its paces

Loving the commentary above @Daniel, @Jengz and @incredible_hullk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Its going to take one heck of a tank to uproot the Skyline for fruity menthol flavour
> 
> Havent had the time to set up the Dvarw but am looking forward to putting it through its paces
> 
> Loving the commentary above @Daniel, @Jengz and @incredible_hullk


I haven’t actually tried an authentic skyline so I can’t really compare but for a quarter of the price of the skyline I think you going to find this tank right up there in the flavour department and that’s a winner in my books! 

Hope it’s as good for u as it is for me, i have been trying to build it for Nic Salts for the past few weeks which isn’t working, resulting in me not using it!

And I can truly say that I miss it immensely 

Happy Dvarwing @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> I haven’t actually tried an authentic skyline so I can’t really compare but for a quarter of the price of the skyline I think you going to find this tank right up there in the flavour department and that’s a winner in my books!
> 
> Hope it’s as good for u as it is for me, i have been trying to build it for Nic Salts for the past few weeks which isn’t working, resulting in me not using it!
> 
> And I can truly say that I miss it immensely
> 
> Happy Dvarwing @Silver



Thanks @Jengz
I am anticipating to like it alot because Rob likes fruity menthol and so do I - and he likes the Dwarf a lot.
And he suggested i get the BB/Exo and Skyline and i love them both
So this will likely be a good one

But

I will give it a fair go when i get a chance and report back as i experience it!


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Its going to take one heck of a tank to uproot the Skyline for fruity menthol flavour
> 
> Havent had the time to set up the Dvarw but am looking forward to putting it through its paces
> 
> Loving the commentary above @Daniel, @Jengz and @incredible_hullk



The Dvarw unseated the skyline from its throne... and we all know how much the skyline means to me. I opted for dvarw as my new number one because it’s less finicky and easier to fill with a larger capacity and more versatile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> The Dvarw unseated the skyline from its throne... and we all know how much the skyline means to me. I opted for dvarw as my new number one because it’s less finicky and easier to fill with a larger capacity and more versatile
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Point taken @Amir on the less finicky, easier to fill and larger capacity (which is the main drawback for me on the Skyline) - but here I am purely talking about the flavour and vape itself...

I find it a bit of a pain to fill the Skyline so often. Close off juice flow and airflow, take off ring, take off hex thingie, fill and then put it all back. That said, it hasnt given me an ounce of a problem. And the vape on it is just so special - so I "savour" it. I dont chain vape it - just the odd few toots here and there to stretch out how long the tank lasts. 

Looking forward to the Dwarf!


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Point taken @Amir on the less finicky, easier to fill and larger capacity (which is the main drawback for me on the Skyline) - but here I am purely talking about the flavour and vape itself...
> 
> I find it a bit of a pain to fill the Skyline so often. Close off juice flow and airflow, take off ring, take off hex thingie, fill and then put it all back. That said, it hasnt given me an ounce of a problem. And the vape on it is just so special - so I "savour" it. I dont chain vape it - just the odd few toots here and there to stretch out how long the tank lasts.
> 
> Looking forward to the Dwarf!



I personally find the vape to be very similar but that could be because I’ve been working with @smilelykumeenit on a modified version of the skyline coil for the Dvarw. It’s a 3mm ID coil and 1 wrap less I think. Ultimately it’s the pretty much the same vape with less hassles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Happy to report winner winner Karoo skaap tjoppie dinner....finally got the coil positioning right and I was way off coil needs to stick 3/4 above post out flavor is amazing got some East in and it pops like never before...thanks for the advise @smilelykumeenit it helped a lot and the airflow adapter change also...

Thanks uncle @Rob Fisher the hype for once is real!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Balders

I've been following this thread since I've joined and the one thing that has put me off buying one of these tanks is because of the plastic tank that it comes with, and that's because most of my favourite juices are known tank crackers.
But over at Fasttech I have found this glass tank and I was wondering if it would fit the Dvarw RTA as the sizes seemed just about right.
I would post a link but I haven't enough posts at the moment, but the if you look for SKU 4879207 you should be able to find it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Balders said:


> I've been following this thread since I've joined and the one thing that has put me off buying one of these tanks is because of the plastic tank that it comes with, and that's because most of my favourite juices are known tank crackers.
> But over at Fasttech I have found this glass tank and I was wondering if it would fit the Dvarw RTA as the sizes seemed just about right.
> I would post a link but I haven't enough posts at the moment, but the if you look for SKU 4879207 you should be able to find it.


The makers of the dvarw have a solution to your problem...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Balders

Christos said:


> The makers of the dvarw have a solution to your problem...
> 
> View attachment 129982



Thanks for that Christos but I like to see the level of my juice, and if they can provide a steel tank then I cannot see the reason why they could not provide a glass tank for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Balders said:


> Thanks for that Christos but I like to see the level of my juice, and if they can provide a steel tank then I cannot see the reason why they could not provide a glass tank for it.



Yip @Balders there has been a lot of requests for a glass tank and hopefully, it will be on his future plans... They do have an Ultem tank as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Balders said:


> I've been following this thread since I've joined and the one thing that has put me off buying one of these tanks is because of the plastic tank that it comes with, and that's because most of my favourite juices are known tank crackers.
> But over at Fasttech I have found this glass tank and I was wondering if it would fit the Dvarw RTA as the sizes seemed just about right.
> I would post a link but I haven't enough posts at the moment, but the if you look for SKU 4879207 you should be able to find it.



That tank won't work anyway , width is 22mm , Dvarw is a 24mm.
I saw on a review the reviewer mention the bubble glass that comes with the Captain PD270 kit fits .... not sure which tank that is though ... think the Captain X or something ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balders

Daniel said:


> That tank won't work anyway , width is 22mm , Dvarw is a 24mm.
> I saw on a review the reviewer mention the bubble glass that comes with the Captain PD270 kit fits .... not sure which tank that is though ... think the Captain X or something ....



I'm not going to disagree with you as I haven't got one of these Rta's to measure but according to their webpage the rta is 22mmx38mm for the 5ml version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wikus

Balders said:


> I'm not going to disagree with you as I haven't got one of these Rta's to measure but according to their webpage the rta is 22mmx38mm for the 5ml version.



24mm on the dot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel

Balders said:


> I'm not going to disagree with you as I haven't got one of these Rta's to measure but according to their webpage the rta is 22mmx38mm for the 5ml version.



That's an old review of the 22mm MTL version the DL is a 24mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balders

Daniel said:


> That's an old review of the 22mm MTL version the DL is a 24mm



LOL!! You've just beat me to it Daniel and I was looking at the MTL version and not the DL version which is of course 24mm
Sorry about the misunderstanding on my side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Speaking about the Dvarw *MTL*. Think only @Naeemhoosen and I got that.

Coiled it with plain 28G Kanthal, 6 contact wraps around a 2.5mm ID at 1.2 Ohms. Wicked with ceramic, using the Exocet method. Vaping a peach juice at a whopping 12W. Using the 1.5mm air flow insert.

Flavour is beyond divine! This juice has never tasted so good. Your best find yet, @Rob Fisher, thank you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## RayDeny

Think this might not be what the Dvarw was meant for but this 4 core 26G x 40G at 0.19 ohms Nichrome coil works out surprisingly well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

RayDeny said:


> Think this might not be what the Dvarw was meant for but this 4 core 26G x 40G at 0.19 ohms Nichrome coil works out surprisingly well.
> 
> View attachment 130360


Getting such a big coil secured is the first impressive feat.

I did try a tri core alien but for me I found the vape to be too hot.


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Speaking about the Dvarw *MTL*. Think only @Naeemhoosen and I got that.
> 
> Coiled it with plain 28G Kanthal, 6 contact wraps around a 2.5mm ID at 1.2 Ohms. Wicked with ceramic, using the Exocet method. Vaping a peach juice at a whopping 12W. Using the 1.5mm air flow insert.
> 
> Flavour is beyond divine! This juice has never tasted so good. Your best find yet, @Rob Fisher, thank you.



Great to see and hear @Andre !
Good news indeed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another Dvarw convert has just been to pick up his Dvarw's... here it is on a beautiful Vicious Ant mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Thought I'd share this with my fellow Dvarw owners. I tend to over tighten screws so naturally all my allen key screws are stripped, while they are cheap, shipping would cost a lot so I found these at rs components. R40 for 100 screws, they're the perfect size, pitch and length and have flatheads.

here's the link if anyone's interested. https://za.rs-online.com/mobile/p/machine-screws/9141560/

original on the right, flathead on the left.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Useful 6


----------



## Stosta

Moey_Ismail said:


> Thought I'd share this with my fellow Dvarw owners. I tend to over tighten screws so naturally all my allen key screws are stripped, while they are cheap, shipping would cost a lot so I found these at rs components. R40 for 100 screws, they're the perfect size, pitch and length and have flatheads.
> View attachment 132781
> here's the link if anyone's interested. https://za.rs-online.com/mobile/p/machine-screws/9141560/
> View attachment 132782
> original on the left, flathead on the right.


Epic share @Moey_Ismail !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Moey_Ismail said:


> Thought I'd share this with my fellow Dvarw owners. I tend to over tighten screws so naturally all my allen key screws are stripped, while they are cheap, shipping would cost a lot so I found these at rs components. R40 for 100 screws, they're the perfect size, pitch and length and have flatheads.
> View attachment 132781
> here's the link if anyone's interested. https://za.rs-online.com/mobile/p/machine-screws/9141560/
> View attachment 132782
> original on the left, flathead on the right.


Thanks for the screws @Moey_Ismail:





They work wonderfully!

Just a note on your post... flat head is on the left and original is on the right

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

TheV said:


> Thanks for the screws @Moey_Ismail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They work wonderfully!
> 
> Just a note on your post... flat head is on the left and original is on the right


Thanks bud, edited, glad they're fitting perfectly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Moey_Ismail said:


> Thanks bud, edited, glad they're fitting perfectly


So much nicer working with the flat head screws. Thanks for sharing bud. Really cool of you


----------



## Moey_Ismail

TheV said:


> So much nicer working with the flat head screws. Thanks for sharing bud. Really cool of you


You're most welcome bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava

This is an enjoyable vape and so easy to build an wick, changed to the second smallest air flow for the DL and current home on my old snow wolf mini. Panama never tasted so good.

Hope this juice is safe with the standard tank. Didn't get any replacements.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Dvarw Family are rocking and rolling! One standard Ni80 Alien and Red Pill, Once Stainless Steel Clapton and Red Pill, one with Ni80 Alien and Toffee d'Luxe and one being pit stopped!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Dvarw vs Skyline.
Yesterday I received a Skyline as a partial trade for my mod. Having owned a Skyline before and just not getting along with it, I thought this is my chance to get it right, especially since my wicking and building has improved a lot since then, and perhaps dethrone my Dvarw as so many people still claim that the Dvarw is great but not Skyline great. Testing began, Dvarw being the benchmark, I didn't change anything with regards to the build or wick, just added the shorty kit that I purchased. The Dvarw had a 3x29ga/36ga alien, 3mm ID, 4 wraps, all NI80 coming in at 0.35ohm which I love vaping at 30w with the 2nd smallest airflow hole. For the Skyline I used a 3x29ga/36ga alien as well, but this was 2.5mm ID, 5 wraps, all NI80 coming in at 0.33ohm with no airdisk installed, resistance difference being minor, I thought this would be a fair comparison. Wicked with Cotton Bacon Prime which was also in the Dvarw, set my mod to 30w and away I was. I spent the entire evening, all through early parts of the morning doing this comparison, taking all the advice on coil positioning, wicking, etc. into consideration, having the coil centered over the airflow at a high (top of coil inline with the top of posts), center and low (coil rod bottoming out on deck lip) positioning. Each position option got 3 different wicks, namely Cotton Bacon Prime, Royal Wicks and plain old Muji Organic Cotton pads, each of those variation combinations were tested at 20w,25w and 30w, alternating between fruit and dessert profiles. The best result I got on the Skyline was with the coil placed high and wicked with Royal Wicks at 30w with a fruit profile.
Below is my verdict in picture form, pictures are in the correct order.





As the pictures could tell, the Dvarw remains king, for me at least. The Skyline is superb...just not Dvarw superb. On the quality scale they're both amazing but the edge goes to the Skyline, it's made beautifully, it's also easier to build than the Dvarw due to it's style of build deck, has top fill and an ingenious juice flow control. The Dvarw on the other hand is pretty much outdated in design, it's not the prettiest of tanks around, building it, especially with OCD issues can be a pain...but when you've got it right, it's the most rewarding vape you'll ever have, IMO from my test comparison, the Dvarw beat the Skyline for vapour quality and flavor, not by a huge margin, but enough to keep it in my no.1 spot. You can't go wrong with either, but if you prefer a more airy draw, the Skyline won't appeal to you as much as the Dvarw would. Another thing to mention is that even with the shorty kit and it's 3.5ml capacity, the Dvarws juice consumption was a lot less than the Skyline with it's 4ml tank. It could be that I've just mastered the Dvarw or that the draw of the Skyline just didn't cut it for me, either way I'd choose the Dvarw every time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Moey_Ismail said:


> Dvarw vs Skyline.
> Yesterday I received a Skyline as a partial trade for my mod. Having owned a Skyline before and just not getting along with it, I thought this is my chance to get it right, especially since my wicking and building has improved a lot since then, and perhaps dethrone my Dvarw as so many people still claim that the Dvarw is great but not Skyline great. Testing began, Dvarw being the benchmark, I didn't change anything with regards to the build or wick, just added the shorty kit that I purchased. The Dvarw had a 3x29ga/36ga alien, 3mm ID, 4 wraps, all NI80 coming in at 0.35ohm which I love vaping at 30w with the 2nd smallest airflow hole. For the Skyline I used a 3x29ga/36ga alien as well, but this was 2.5mm ID, 5 wraps, all NI80 coming in at 0.33ohm with no airdisk installed, resistance difference being minor, I thought this would be a fair comparison. Wicked with Cotton Bacon Prime which was also in the Dvarw, set my mod to 30w and away I was. I spent the entire evening, all through early parts of the morning doing this comparison, taking all the advice on coil positioning, wicking, etc. into consideration, having the coil centered over the airflow at a high (top of coil inline with the top of posts), center and low (coil rod bottoming out on deck lip) positioning. Each position option got 3 different wicks, namely Cotton Bacon Prime, Royal Wicks and plain old Muji Organic Cotton pads, each of those variation combinations were tested at 20w,25w and 30w, alternating between fruit and dessert profiles. The best result I got on the Skyline was with the coil placed high and wicked with Royal Wicks at 30w with a fruit profile.
> Below is my verdict in picture form, pictures are in the correct order.
> View attachment 134836
> View attachment 134837
> View attachment 134838
> View attachment 134839
> View attachment 134840
> As the pictures could tell, the Dvarw remains king, for me at least. The Skyline is superb...just not Dvarw superb. On the quality scale they're both amazing but the edge goes to the Skyline, it's made beautifully, it's also easier to build than the Dvarw due to it's style of build deck, has top fill and an ingenious juice flow control. The Dvarw on the other hand is pretty much outdated in design, it's not the prettiest of tanks around, building it, especially with OCD issues can be a pain...but when you've got it right, it's the most rewarding vape you'll ever have, IMO from my test comparison, the Dvarw beat the Skyline for vapour quality and flavor, not by a huge margin, but enough to keep it in my no.1 spot. You can't go wrong with either, but if you prefer a more airy draw, the Skyline won't appeal to you as much as the Dvarw would. Another thing to mention is that even with the shorty kit and it's 3.5ml capacity, the Dvarws juice consumption was a lot less than the Skyline with it's 4ml tank. It could be that I've just mastered the Dvarw or that the draw of the Skyline just didn't cut it for me, either way I'd choose the Dvarw every time.


How much for your skyline

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Moey_Ismail

For anyone that's struggling with wicking the Dvarw or just wants to try a new method, here's mine.
Coil position very low, with the coil rod bottoming out in the deck lip.

Thread your cotton through only AFTER the chamber is on, cotton should be as tight as you can without moving or deforming the coil.

Cut the tails to match the chamber shape ,just to the inside of the base edge.

Fr￼om inside the chamber, use your tweezers to push any loose cotton bits into the wick port, press on it gently, if you can see a bit of light on the edges it's perfect.

You should be left with 2 lil tufts protruding from the wick ports.

Use your tweezers to fluff it up and make it more uniform across the entire port and give it a gentle blow so the cotton makes a natural seal in the port.

Lastly, priming the cotton from the tail in helps the cotton swell up perfectly and lock in place.

And then you can prime the cotton inside the chamber and the coil.

I've found this method to be a winner all round, no leaks, no dry hits, let's you get out the last drop of juice and the flavor is phenomenal.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

You may also comb the cotton tails out if it's too thick, before cutting to size.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Heads up to all the Dvarw fanatics! Steam Tuners have designed a tank to go on the Dvarw MTL and DL (Tall version first)... @Zeki Hilmi will be able to get for us so if you want to be on the first buy drop him a PM!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Halfdaft

Rob Fisher said:


> Heads up to all the Dvarw fanatics! Steam Tuners have designed a tank to go on the Dvarw MTL and DL (Tall version first)... @Zeki Hilmi will be able to get for us so if you want to be on the first buy drop him a PM!
> View attachment 135054



That looks so strange...
I think I want one

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Anvil

Halfdaft Customs said:


> That looks so strange...
> I think I want one


I don't think I want one, I know I want one. Already signed up. I need this in my life. It's just so... different.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

@Ruan0.30 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Heads up to all the Dvarw fanatics! Steam Tuners have designed a tank to go on the Dvarw MTL and DL (Tall version first)... @Zeki Hilmi will be able to get for us so if you want to be on the first buy drop him a PM!
> View attachment 135054



What's the pricing like?


----------



## skola

Amir said:


> What's the pricing like?


R370 I think...


----------



## Anvil

The link for those that haven't seen it: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steam-tuners-dvarw-clear-tanks.t50754/


----------



## Amir

skola said:


> R370 I think...



Yeah I saw... Thanks bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Got the Dvarw MTL version today... have ordered the airflow kit because this is a real MTL draw and I need more... I understand the biggest airflow plug is a restricted lung that I'm after... and the bonus is the MTL version is 22mm and I can use my Bar V3 again! The Dvarw Family!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fresh wick for today's incoming Mod from Malaysia! 
Because - 07:11 On FedEx vehicle for delivery DURBAN ZA <-- Excitement mounts!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Got the Dvarw MTL version today... have ordered the airflow kit because this is a real MTL draw and I need more... I understand the biggest airflow plug is a restricted lung that I'm after... and the bonus is the MTL version is 22mm and I can use my Bar V3 again! The Dvarw Family!
> 
> View attachment 135142



Lol @Rob Fisher , thats sacriledge trying to force a true MTL tank into a restricted lung
Hehe

Whats the capacity on the Dvarw MTL if I may ask?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher , thats sacriledge trying to force a true MTL tank into a restricted lung
> Hehe
> 
> Whats the capacity on the Dvarw MTL if I may ask?



Hi Ho @Silver there are three options... 2ml, 3.5ml and 5ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Steam Tuner tank for the Dvarw DL! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Looks very nice @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 135935



Looks mad sexy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

That looks seriously awesome @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## tool

Every time I see that Solar Storm I shit my pants. No, I won't spend $650 an more on a mod, but this thing is like a Unicorn. Best looking Mod ever. By far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 135935


Is it listed on steam tuners site uncle @Rob Fisher


----------



## Cornelius

Looks awesome , I actually thought it would take away from the Dwarv, but on that Mod it looks the business.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Got the airflow plugs for the Dvarw MTL today and installed the biggest one. Restricted DL... probably a bit too tight for my liking but at least I can use a Dvarw on my 22mm mods now!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Dvarw Family (one being pit stopped) and a great shot of the Steam Tuners Tank!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Anvil

Rob Fisher said:


> The Dvarw Family (one being pit stopped) and a great shot of the Steam Tuners Tank!
> View attachment 135948
> View attachment 135949


That steam tuners cap looks great uncle Rob! Especially on the Solar Storms. Literally just received mine about 5 minutes ago and now I can't wait to get home to install it. Getting some serious FOMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> Is it listed on steam tuners site uncle @Rob Fisher



Yes it is @incredible_hullk but the DL version sold out in one day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## tool

Just ordered a Dvarw MtL, let's see what this rage is all about.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tool

Day three, tried different builds in the 3,5ml Dvarw MTL, 1mm airhole, all 28g Kanthal, coil standing:

1. 2mm spaced coil, 7 wraps: sizzling too much, so it threw juice in the airhole when fired, this caused a kind of membranefeeling on the first draw. Annoying, wrong build for the atty. Very good throat hit.

2. 2,5mm contact coil, 7 wraps: no crazy sizzling, no juice in the airhole. Much better, but the vape was too warm and too wet for my taste, less throat hit.

3. 2mm contact coil, 7 wraps: no crazy sizzling, crisp vape, a bit less throat hit than No 1, really good vape. Could have more th, but I'll add menthol or put the coil a tad higher, so it will work. 

This is a fantastic MTL atty, much better than the Kayfun Prime, which I hate. It can't beat my Flash e Vapors, but it's pretty close, so it's a keeper. I'm absolutely attracted by the size, on a 18500 mod this thing is my answer to all the for me not working MTL podsystems out there. 

I will try some more builds, maybe 28g NiCr80, this will cause a even crisper vape and hopefully give me more th. 
My smallest combination so far (and I only have small combinations...), it will get it's place in my rotation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Loved that post @tool - 
So the 2mm ID contact coil came out on top in that round of 3
Very useful and insightful, thanks

Viva MTL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tool

Silver said:


> Viva MTL



This! 
My Kayfun 5 and the Hellfire Strike in the picture above live a lonely life, I grab them once a week or so. I sold most of my DTL attys, and I had a lot of them... Just not my cup of tea anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

tool said:


> This!
> My Kayfun 5 and the Hellfire Strike in the picture above live a lonely life, I grab them once a week or so. I sold most of my DTL attys, and I had a lot of them... Just not my cup of tea anymore.



I still use both MTL and DL
But nothing beats a strong tobacco MTL vape when you need a proper toot!


----------



## tool

Yeah, I'll have to mix some NET Burley, a bit of sweetness (honey caramel, something like that) and menthol. This will shine in the Dvarw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

tool said:


> Yeah, I'll have to mix some NET Burley, a bit of sweetness (honey caramel, something like that) and menthol. This will shine in the Dvarw.



"and menthol"
Yeah baby!

That sounds great - *NET Burley *plus *bit of sweetness* plus *menthol*!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brommer

I emailed @Zeke and he said they ordered a bunch of Dvarws from KHW, they will announce their arrival on their facebook page.
Can’t wait!

(Now I have a real reason to check fb  )


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Dvarw Family ready for Sunday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

In tonight's pit stop I decided to have another go at a new coil for the Dvarw. 

Bottom line is that it's much better and for the first time I am now delighted with the vape. It's lovely and rich. Finally. 

Was simple really. I switched from 3mm to 2.4mm ID and did 6 wraps. Using vandyvape superfine MTL fused Clapton wire. 

Coil not far off the airhole. 







Still find it quite challenging working with this wire. It's quite springy. Not very easy to trap the leads. Not too hard but it's not simple. 






Then I had issues with the o ring on the cap scrunching up. So a quick emergency call to the Dvarw guru and I had to replace the o- ring and put on lots of lube. Just a word of advice - you need to seat that cap very gently so you don't mess up the o ring. 

Rob also advised me on an easier way to wick - thread the wick through the wick hole of the cap then through the coil and then through the other wick hole. That was a good plan. 

All nicely wicked up





And the Dvarw is in action






Much better vape than I had before. Denser and richer. Am now very happy. 

Will vape it side by side against the Skyline for a few days and report back. 

Thanks @Rob Fisher for the help!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> In tonight's pit stop I decided to have another go at a new coil for the Dvarw.
> 
> Bottom line is that it's much better and for the first time I am now delighted with the vape. It's lovely and rich. Finally.
> 
> Was simple really. I switched from 3mm to 2.4mm ID and did 6 wraps. Using vandyvape superfine MTL fused Clapton wire.
> 
> Coil not far off the airhole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still find it quite challenging working with this wire. It's quite springy. Not very easy to trap the leads. Not too hard but it's not simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had issues with the o ring on the cap scrunching up. So a quick emergency call to the Dvarw guru and I had to replace the o- ring and put on lots of lube. Just a word of advice - you need to seat that cap very gently so you don't mess up the o ring.
> 
> Rob also advised me on an easier way to wick - thread the wick through the wick hole of the cap then through the coil and then through the other wick hole. That was a good plan.
> 
> All nicely wicked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Dvarw is in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better vape than I had before. Denser and richer. Am now very happy.
> 
> Will vape it side by side against the Skyline for a few days and report back.
> 
> Thanks @Rob Fisher for the help!


This is my build of choice in the dvarw, exactly the same and my experience thus far has been great! 

I also struggle a lot with the wire but very worth it once it’s fitted! Enjoy Mr @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## morras

Just to clarify , you put the cap with wicking holes on first and then wick ? That means u dont have to struggle with fitting the top cap with wick in the coil........if thi is the case i must try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

morras said:


> Just to clarify , you put the cap with wicking holes on first and then wick ? That means u dont have to struggle with fitting the top cap with wick in the coil........if thi is the case i must try it.



Yes, thats correct @morras 
Put the cap on first and then feed the wick through
Its a bit trivky getting it through the final wick hole - but it appears to work better because the wicks are then nicely seated in the wicking holes - and you trim it afterward

Before i did it the "bunny ears" method, where you put the cap on over the wick bunny ears pointing upward and then poke them into position afterward.

Thanks to Dvarw gurur @Rob Fisher for this technique

i think this method is better


----------



## Rob Fisher

morras said:


> Just to clarify , you put the cap with wicking holes on first and then wick ? That means u dont have to struggle with fitting the top cap with wick in the coil........if thi is the case i must try it.



Nope... I find it easier to wick it first and then place the cap on. Most important to lube the O-Ring of course.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... I find it easier to wick it first and then place the cap on. Most important to lube the O-Ring of course.



Lol Rob, maybe i misunderstood you on the call last night
Haha

Anyway i put the wick through the wicking hole, then the coil, then the other wicking hole - and it worked great!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lol Rob, maybe i misunderstood you on the call last night
> Haha
> 
> Anyway i put the wick through the wicking hole, then the coil, then the other wicking hole - and it worked great!



I really must do a video for it as well as using Titanium Fibre Cotton.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol Rob, maybe i misunderstood you on the call last night
> Haha
> 
> Anyway i put the wick through the wicking hole, then the coil, then the other wicking hole - and it worked great!


I found the wicking with the cap on tends to produce some leakage in the air intake for me.

Cap off wicking and then placing cap on and trimming etc has resolved my leaking issue.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I found the wicking with the cap on tends to produce some leakage in the air intake for me.
> 
> Cap off wicking and then placing cap on and trimming etc has resolved my leaking issue.



I got no leaks yet with this method last night @Christos - will keep a weary eye on it though.

Lol, it was probably my misundstanding of Rob last night combined with my haste because it took me ages to do the Dvarw and i was getting tired and neglecting the fam. Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I got no leaks yet with this method last night @Christos - will keep a weary eye on it though.
> 
> Lol, it was probably my misundstanding of Rob last night combined with my haste because it took me ages to do the Dvarw and i was getting tired and neglecting the fam. Haha


Nicotine fix before fam otherwise fam gets grumpy man....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DougP

If I may ask the question. 

I am seeing coils built both ways (above the legs and hanging below legs) 

Which way is best/recommended ? 
Given this effects how close to the airflow hole the coil sits and the effect it could (?) have on the flavor and performance

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Good point @Blends Of Distinction 
Which way do you guys do it?
Coil legs on bottom (so coil is higher up) or coil legs on top (so coil is lower down)?
Which is best?

I've done both my coils lower down (with the coil legs on top) and although I think the flavour is good I think it should be better and am keen to improve it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

Silver said:


> Good point @Blends Of Distinction
> Which way do you guys do it?
> Coil legs on bottom (so coil is higher up) or coil legs on top (so coil is lower down)?
> Which is best?
> 
> I've done both my coils lower down (with the coil legs on top) and although I think the flavour is good I think it should be better and am keen to improve it



We anxiously await Uncle Robs recommendations as he is the Jedi Master of this RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Blends Of Distinction said:


> We anxiously await Uncle Robs recommendations as he is the Jedi Master of this RTA



Indeed !
Lets just tag him so he sees it - @Rob Fisher - we need your jedi skills here


----------



## Christos

@Blends Of Distinction and @Silver,
I think the approach you take is based on what works best for you. 
If you like a more restricted airflow and the coil lower down then legs at the bottom so when you press your coil down it is in tension. (How I like it).

If you were to put your legs on top this gives you more room to move the coil upwards to put the coil in tension.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I put the legs at the bottom... that way they don't interfere with the Exocet wicking method...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

@Silver and @Blends Of Distinction, 
How I do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

I also do the legs at the bottom, otherwise the vape is to airy for my vaping style and preference. 

So I don't think there is a right or wrong way



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I also do the legs at the bottom, otherwise the vape is to airy for my vaping style and preference.
> 
> So I don't think there is a right or wrong way
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I fully agree. I like the coil restricting the airflow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> Great to see and hear @Andre !
> Good news indeed


This one has my attention!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

Thanks to everyone for the feedback on my question

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Thanks to everyone for the feedback on my question


Please let us know what you go with...


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> @Silver and @Blends Of Distinction,
> How I do it.
> View attachment 137796


I think it is time for new coils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> I think it is time for new coils


Twas pre ultrasonic coils

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

SAVapeGear said:


> I think it is time for new coils


i second that


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> @Silver and @Blends Of Distinction,
> How I do it.
> View attachment 137796



@Christos, I can't see the gap between the bottom of the coil and the airflow hole.
Perhaps next time you can take a photo of it from a side angle so we can see
I see your coil legs are at the bottom, so does that mean your coil is a bit higher up?


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Christos, I can't see the gap between the bottom of the coil and the airflow hole.
> Perhaps next time you can take a photo of it from a side angle so we can see
> I see your coil legs are at the bottom, so does that mean your coil is a bit higher up?


Will do but I push the coil as low as possible which restricts the airflow on the atty.

If you are lucky you will get a pic tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

This is gonna be a little long winded but an interesting read.
I have been swept away by the hype of this RTA (once again uncle Rob is to blame for this) and decided to jump on the bandwagon feet first.
I managed to get my hands on the DL version from a forum member on Thursday. 
Taking possession of the RTA I felt like that 14 year boy back in the 70’s that just got his first Scope magazine, without stars on the Boobies, from his school mate who found it under his dads bed. I rushed home eager to try out my new found cherish possession (not the scope magazine but my newly purchased dvarw DL)
Carefully I opened it up and installed my coil. This will be a breeze I thought as I had trained myself to expert level on the sub tank mini’s. All said and done this should be the same principle.....
Yeah right .... 
I swear these post screws were designed to never hold a coil wire. Slowly tighten (yes yes its tight) and dam it jumped out again. Hour later and I had the post screws tight. For the first time in my life I found the design flaw in us human coil builders, why the hell weren’t we blessed with three hands. If I just had one more hand I could have tightened those dam wires in a jiffy.

Excitement building I slapped the cap on and filled the tank, sat back and prepared myself for vaping bliss.
35 watts and a deep lung draw and I got 5 mls of juice straight down my throat, on my shirt and everywhere.
Yip I shall take my place in the que ...




After a cleanup (whoever invented paper towels I salute you) and rewick (this time with cap fitted) it was time to try again 
Wow
Wow 
Wow 
Dam remember that scope magazine without the stars, well let me be honest,
the absolute euphoria of vaping on this RTA far surpassed the euphoria of staring at those rossie little (......) on those ladies in that scope magazine.

On Saturday morning I bumped into a fellow dvarw master who built me a superb coil and showed me how to wick with perfection 
All I can say uncle Rob, this is not chicken dinner this is CHICKENS dinner (like 50 chickens devoured concurrently without stopping to chew).
Finally I had got to the ultimate,
I had climbed the “Everest” of vaping 

Then it happened ..... 
On Saturday evening I decided to rewick and try a different juice
As I removed the wick I tugged it to hard and yip it happened, my nemesis, that dam wire came out of the post. 
And the emotional roller coaster ride started again.....
Gently screw, yes yes clamped ... no no it jumped out .... After a half an hour I had definitely earned my Sergeant Major strips. I could swear and curse just like the best of them.
Finally the coil was secured. 
I then made that unforgivable mistake .... never ever try and tighten those post screws to tight. 
As I cranked it tighter it happened. The post screw snapped inside the post. 
The emotional roller coaster hit the big downhill dip (the one where the whole world comes crashing down around you)




I was completely devastated. Looking at the damage I quickly realized my dvarw days had come to an abrupt end a mere 48 hours later 
Bitterly disappointed I went to bed last night my world had crashed. I thought the most disappointing time of my life was back to that scope magazine where I eagerly paged through it excited to get to the center spread just to find it had been removed. 
This morning (Sunday) I woke up and decided to call the one person who I knew could possibly save me. If anybody could save this RTA it would be Rowan Francis. 
I called up Rowan and he collected my RTA this morning. I honestly had little to no hope that he could fix it given the complex and intricate task at hand. 
How do u remove a piece of threaded metal jammed solid in a hole less that a 1mm wide sitting half a millimeter deep in that hole.

This afternoon at 4 pm Rowan phones me to say my RTA is fixed and I can come and fetch it. I was gobsmacked 

Working from home, in his garage, Rowan had managed to drill right through the stuck piece of metal and then remove it.
I just have to say this again, working with tolerances in microns and having to drill absolutely dead straight he did this. Here he was drilling knowing that if he was not absolutely perfectly dead center and perfectly lined up he would completely ruin this RTA by damaging the thread and render it completely useless. This takes nerves of steel and demonstrates an absolute master at his best 







These pictures show the piece that was removed by drilling down right through the middle of it to remove it 
Mr Francis, you Sir are a master and I salute you. I never ever thought this could be done using a drill press. 

So here we are again....
RTA fitted with new screws taken from “Insider RTA” 




And a very emotional draining lesson learnt ... I shall never ever ever crank tight those screws again....

Right now I’m in vaping Nevara again. 
All I’m now missing is that dam center spread from the scope magazine (issue 24 dated 20 Sept 1974) if anybody has a copy of that for me 

And guess it’s Dvarw group award time.
I get the honorary award for being the first person to snap off a post screw deep in the post

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blends Of Distinction said:


> This is gonna be a little long winded but an interesting read.
> I have been swept away by the hype of this RTA (once again uncle Rob is to blame for this) and decided to jump on the bandwagon feet first.
> I managed to get my hands on the DL version from a forum member on Thursday.
> Taking possession of the RTA I felt like that 14 year boy back in the 70’s that just got his first Scope magazine, without stars on the Boobies, from his school mate who found it under his dads bed. I rushed home eager to try out my new found cherish possession (not the scope magazine but my newly purchased dvarw DL)
> Carefully I opened it up and installed my coil. This will be a breeze I thought as I had trained myself to expert level on the sub tank mini’s. All said and done this should be the same principle.....
> Yeah right ....
> I swear these post screws were designed to never hold a coil wire. Slowly tighten (yes yes its tight) and dam it jumped out again. Hour later and I had the post screws tight. For the first time in my life I found the design flaw in us human coil builders, why the hell weren’t we blessed with three hands. If I just had one more hand I could have tightened those dam wires in a jiffy.
> 
> Excitement building I slapped the cap on and filled the tank, sat back and prepared myself for vaping bliss.
> 35 watts and a deep lung draw and I got 5 mls of juice straight down my throat, on my shirt and everywhere.
> Yip I shall take my place in the que ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a cleanup (whoever invented paper towels I salute you) and rewick (this time with cap fitted) it was time to try again
> Wow
> Wow
> Wow
> Dam remember that scope magazine without the stars, well let me be honest,
> the absolute euphoria of vaping on this RTA far surpassed the euphoria of staring at those rossie little (......) on those ladies in that scope magazine.
> 
> On Saturday morning I bumped into a fellow dvarw master who built me a superb coil and showed me how to wick with perfection
> All I can say uncle Rob, this is not chicken dinner this is CHICKENS dinner (like 50 chickens devoured concurrently without stopping to chew).
> Finally I had got to the ultimate,
> I had climbed the “Everest” of vaping
> 
> Then it happened .....
> On Saturday evening I decided to rewick and try a different juice
> As I removed the wick I tugged it to hard and yip it happened, my nemesis, that dam wire came out of the post.
> And the emotional roller coaster ride started again.....
> Gently screw, yes yes clamped ... no no it jumped out .... After a half an hour I had definitely earned my Sergeant Major strips. I could swear and curse just like the best of them.
> Finally the coil was secured.
> I then made that unforgivable mistake .... never ever try and tighten those post screws to tight.
> As I cranked it tighter it happened. The post screw snapped inside the post.
> The emotional roller coaster hit the big downhill dip (the one where the whole world comes crashing down around you)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was completely devastated. Looking at the damage I quickly realized my dvarw days had come to an abrupt end a mere 48 hours later
> Bitterly disappointed I went to bed last night my world had crashed. I thought the most disappointing time of my life was back to that scope magazine where I eagerly paged through it excited to get to the center spread just to find it had been removed.
> This morning (Sunday) I woke up and decided to call the one person who I knew could possibly save me. If anybody could save this RTA it would be Rowan Francis.
> I called up Rowan and he collected my RTA this morning. I honestly had little to no hope that he could fix it given the complex and intricate task at hand.
> How do u remove a piece of threaded metal jammed solid in a hole less that a 1mm wide sitting half a millimeter deep in that hole.
> 
> This afternoon at 4 pm Rowan phones me to say my RTA is fixed and I can come and fetch it. I was gobsmacked
> 
> Working from home, in his garage, Rowan had managed to drill right through the stuck piece of metal and then remove it.
> I just have to say this again, working with tolerances in microns and having to drill absolutely dead straight he did this. Here he was drilling knowing that if he was not absolutely perfectly dead center and perfectly lined up he would completely ruin this RTA by damaging the thread and render it completely useless. This takes nerves of steel and demonstrates an absolute master at his best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pictures show the piece that was removed by drilling down right through the middle of it to remove it
> Mr Francis, you Sir are a master and I salute you. I never ever thought this could be done using a drill press.
> 
> So here we are again....
> RTA fitted with new screws taken from “Insider RTA”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a very emotional draining lesson learnt ... I shall never ever ever crank tight those screws again....
> 
> Right now I’m in vaping Nevara again.
> All I’m now missing is that dam center spread from the scope magazine (issue 24 dated 20 Sept 1974) if anybody has a copy of that for me
> 
> And guess it’s Dvarw group award time.
> I get the honorary award for being the first person to snap off a post screw deep in the post



What a roller coaster story @Blends Of Distinction... I got happy and sad and happy with you! @Rowan Francis you rock dewd!

But glad all ended well and we have another Dvarw'er with us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blends Of Distinction said:


> And guess it’s Dvarw group award time.
> I get the honorary award for being the first person to snap off a post screw deep in the post



And yes you are the first and yes you do get the Goose award!


----------



## DougP

Uncle Rob as the only person who I know who can help me 
Can you please send me a picture of that center spread of that scope magazine 
Issue 24 - 20 Sept 1974

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Uncle Rob as the only person who I know who can help me
> Can you please send me a picture of that center spread of that scope magazine
> Issue 24 - 20 Sept 1974



This is the best I can do @Blends Of Distinction!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Great writeup @Blends Of Distinction 
Only vapers can understand the emotional rollercoaster you went through with this episode!
I can imagine how it must have felt when you broke that screw. Damn!

All the best and glad you enjoying the Dvarw!
I still have more work to do on mine


----------



## DougP

Rob Fisher said:


> This is the best I can do @Blends Of Distinction!
> View attachment 138098



see I knew you still had that stock pile of mags under your bed

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex

Great story, and a great accomplishment by @Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> This is the best I can do @Blends Of Distinction!
> View attachment 138098



There were some realy good articles in that specific issue 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DougP

RenaldoRheeder said:


> There were some realy good articles in that specific issue
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



This I do know.... I had a very sensitive pecker and sore wrist for about 2 days after getting that one

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brommer

Congrats @Blends Of Distinction ! Jis man! I need to go vape a 6mg now after reading your post... no Scopes at work unfortunately.

So I am not the most patient man I know... I have a trip to Munich coming up and will order my Dvarw DL there to be delivered to the hotel. 
(Please let there be stock... please please please)

Can't wait to experience the Dvarw centre fold!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL PitStop. New Ni80 Aliens, fresh TFC wicks and day old Red Pill fresh from Cape Town! Heaven can wait! I have it in Durbs!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DougP

Schnappie said:


> I need to get this tank. Trying to patiently wait for @Zeki Hilmi to bring in the next batch



It’s really worth it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP

Got my bag of screws today 
R 48 for 100
These screws work like a charm. 
They grip the wire so much better

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi All... Just a heads up... @Zeki Hilmi will be placing another order for Dvarw's on Friday...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dvarw-pre-order-now-available.t51644/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi All... Just a heads up... @Zeki Hilmi will be placing another order for Dvarw's on Friday...
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dvarw-pre-order-now-available.t51644/
> 
> View attachment 138396



@zekihilmi any chance of another steam tuners tank order? Mine cracked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> @zekihilmi any chance of another steam tuners tank order? Mine cracked



He is waiting for them... rough estimate is about 3 weeks time.


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> He is waiting for them... rough estimate is about 3 weeks time.



I'll be out of the country by then and only back in SA in 6 weeks time


----------



## Rob Fisher

I went to see a Psychic and she used her crystal ball and she says there are more DVarw's in my future!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rafique

This is such a nice tank with the steam tuners cap but that build deck and posts is the only thing that seems stop me from taking one.

On a scale from 1 to 10 how difficult is it to build on


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rafique said:


> This is such a nice tank with the steam tuners cap but that build deck and posts is the only thing that seems stop me from taking one.
> 
> On a scale from 1 to 10 how difficult is it to build on



7 because it's painful but certainly doable... I'm not the worlds best coil installer and I can manage no issues!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KHW have new stock of Dvarw's! Whooo... some of those should head to SA tomorrow! Boom!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> I'll be out of the country by then and only back in SA in 6 weeks time


Here’s a thought... you a kap a powerful dua for me on your trip and in turn I’ll sort out the steamtuners for u if they become available whilst you are away? I’m probably gonna order one for me too as I missed the first lot

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> KHW have new stock of Dvarw's! Whooo... some of those should head to SA tomorrow! Boom!
> View attachment 138677


That's awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> Here’s a thought... you a kap a powerful dua for me on your trip and in turn I’ll sort out the steamtuners for u if they become available whilst you are away? I’m probably gonna order one for me too as I missed the first lot



Done deal brother man... I bet you made the same deal with Akeel ne? P.S... I got his visa last night!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> Done deal brother man... I bet you made the same deal with Akeel ne? P.S... I got his visa last night!!


Hahahaha Akeel knows, Duas is why I am his bra, he gives that up and khalaaas!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> Done deal brother man... I bet you made the same deal with Akeel ne? P.S... I got his visa last night!!


Ps: the actual deal with him is far worse than getting a steamtuners tank, I gotta run his vapecon stand whilst he is in the holy lands, I better get a some Jannah things on this earth from his Duas!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> Ps: the actual deal with him is far worse than getting a steamtuners tank, I gotta run his vapecon stand whilst he is in the holy lands, I better get a some Jannah things on this earth from his Duas!



What on earth are you on about @Jengz ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I found the wicking with the cap on tends to produce some leakage in the air intake for me.
> 
> Cap off wicking and then placing cap on and trimming etc has resolved my leaking issue.



You were spot on with this @Christos 
My tank leaked all over my minikin 
Thankfully it looks like no juice got into the mod

Have just rewicked now the normal way. Wick, the cap on, then trim the bunny ears and gently push wicks to cover the juice holes and bulge out a bit. So far so good.

Am enjoying my vape more with the smaller ID 2.5mm coil. Flavour is good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> You were spot on with this @Christos
> My tank leaked all over my minikin
> Thankfully it looks like no juice got into the mod
> 
> Have just rewicked now the normal way. Wick, the cap on, then trim the bunny ears and gently push wicks to cover the juice holes and bulge out a bit. So far so good.
> 
> Am enjoying my vape more with the smaller ID 2.5mm coil. Flavour is good.


Awesome!
I went with a 3mm ID and coil as low as possible because it restricts the airflow quite a bit and I enjoy a slightly warmer and more restricted draw.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Awesome!
> I went with a 3mm ID and coil as low as possible because it restricts the airflow quite a bit and I enjoy a slightly warmer and more restricted draw.



Thanks @Christos 

I should try 3mm again and make it low. But wasnt enjoying the last 3mm coil.
Am using that Vandyvape superfine fused clapton wire. 6/7 wraps on 2.5mm and im at about 0.7 ohms. My coil is probably about 2mm higher than the airhole. Could go a bit lower. 

The vape is good, flavour is good but not exceptional yet. Skyline still beats it for me for my LIT Sidechick fruity menthol juice. Skyline is crisper and "more pure". Dvarw is a bit wetter and less crisp.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos
> 
> I should try 3mm again and make it low. But wasnt enjoying the last 3mm coil.
> Am using that Vandyvape superfine fused clapton wire. 6/7 wraps on 2.5mm and im at about 0.7 ohms. My coil is probably about 2mm higher than the airhole. Could go a bit lower.
> 
> The vape is good, flavour is good but not exceptional yet. Skyline still beats it for me for my LIT Sidechick fruity menthol juice. Skyline is crisper and "more pure". Dvarw is a bit wetter and less crisp.


 I'm still of the opinion the skyline is the best but the Dvarw is so much easier to use and clean. Both fantastic though and I will continue to use both!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I'm still of the opinion the skyline is the best but the Dvarw is so much easier to use and clean. Both fantastic though and I will continue to use both!



@Christos - have you tried the Dvarw with a dessert or tobacco juice?
I have hardly tried desserts or tobaccoes in any RTA
Im thinking perhaps the Dvarw will beat the Skyline in that department (with its wetter, slightly juicier vape)


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Christos - have you tried the Dvarw with a dessert or tobacco juice?
> I have hardly tried desserts or tobaccoes in any RTA
> Im thinking perhaps the Dvarw will beat the Skyline in that department (with its wetter, slightly juicier vape)


I have. I have 1 dvarw running red pill and another running a dessert.

Same setup for the skylines as I now only clean tanks every 1 weeks as I run skylines for a week and then dvarws for another week.

I find the skyline produces slightly better flavour but I may be in the minority with that statement. 
Perhaps I should say I prefer the skylines flavour marginally over the Dvarw but both are exceptional devices for my tastes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have a very special Dvarw DL inbound. Here is the serial number!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a very special Dvarw DL inbound. Here is the serial number!
> View attachment 138790



No way @Rob Fisher !
Thats classic!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a very special Dvarw DL inbound. Here is the serial number!
> View attachment 138790



Is it just me or am i the only one not surprised at all , now that is a real winner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Brommer

Rob Fisher said:


> KHW have new stock of Dvarw's! Whooo... some of those should head to SA tomorrow! Boom!
> View attachment 138677



Oh man! I am only seeing this now... What a sight! Hopefully one of the DL Dvarws makes it way to me before next Saturday... Holding thumbs! 

#snowwhitecantwait

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Izak Eloff

Morning everyone,

I'm really excited as I'm joining the Dvarw family in the near future. I've been following the thread for a while now(hence the purchase). Any coil recommendations from everyone using theirs for a while? I have a Coil Company Fused Clapton (0.44 - 0.48, 7/8 wrap) that I can use, will it be a good place to start? Then what device would you guys pair it with? I currently own a Hex V3, and I think I want to get a separate device for the Dvarw DL.
Silver Paranormal 250C?

Thanks guys
Izak

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Izak Eloff said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> I'm really excited as I'm joining the Dvarw family in the near future. I've been following the thread for a while now(hence the purchase). Any coil recommendations from everyone using theirs for a while? I have a Coil Company Fused Clapton (0.44 - 0.48, 7/8 wrap) that I can use, will it be a good place to start? Then what device would you guys pair it with? I currently own a Hex V3, and I think I want to get a separate device for the Dvarw DL.
> Silver Paranormal 250C?
> 
> Thanks guys
> Izak



Congrats @Izak Eloff! You will love the Dvarw! The Coil COmpany Fused Clapton will be good for the Dvarw. 

As for a mod... you certainly don't need a 200-watt device... you will fire the Dvarw around the 28 to 30-watt mark for awesome flavour! 

That being said the Paranormal is a really nice mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Izak Eloff said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> I'm really excited as I'm joining the Dvarw family in the near future. I've been following the thread for a while now(hence the purchase). Any coil recommendations from everyone using theirs for a while? I have a Coil Company Fused Clapton (0.44 - 0.48, 7/8 wrap) that I can use, will it be a good place to start? Then what device would you guys pair it with? I currently own a Hex V3, and I think I want to get a separate device for the Dvarw DL.
> Silver Paranormal 250C?
> 
> Thanks guys
> Izak


If I get a moment ill put a dvarw on a hex for reference for you later....


----------



## Izak Eloff

Rob Fisher said:


> Congrats @Izak Eloff! You will love the Dvarw! The Coil COmpany Fused Clapton will be good for the Dvarw.
> 
> As for a mod... you certainly don't need a 200-watt device... you will fire the Dvarw around the 28 to 30-watt mark for awesome flavour!
> 
> That being said the Paranormal is a really nice mod!


Thank you Rob,

I actually want something more portable than the Hex on which the Dvarw will look good as well. Up side of the Paranormal is that I can even use my Reload on it with good battery life as well compared to a single bat device. But then again not really more portable than a Hex.


----------



## Izak Eloff

Christos said:


> If I get a moment ill put a dvarw on a hex for reference for you later....


Please! That will be awesome, I would love to see the dimensions. I would guess that it will look a bit long and thin on the Hex?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Izak Eloff said:


> Thank you Rob,
> 
> I actually want something more portable than the Hex on which the Dvarw will look good as well. Up side of the Paranormal is that I can even use my Reload on it with good battery life as well compared to a single bat device. But then again not really more portable than a Hex.



Have a look at the Lost Vape Mirage DNA75C. 20700 batteries (or 18650).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP

Izak Eloff said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> I'm really excited as I'm joining the Dvarw family in the near future. I've been following the thread for a while now(hence the purchase). Any coil recommendations from everyone using theirs for a while? I have a Coil Company Fused Clapton (0.44 - 0.48, 7/8 wrap) that I can use, will it be a good place to start? Then what device would you guys pair it with? I currently own a Hex V3, and I think I want to get a separate device for the Dvarw DL.
> Silver Paranormal 250C?
> 
> Thanks guys
> Izak


Silver paranormal 250c
Use that same coil but make it 2.5mm ID 6 wraps that’s what I use

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Izak Eloff said:


> Please! That will be awesome, I would love to see the dimensions. I would guess that it will look a bit long and thin on the Hex?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Its amazing

If you want to see just about any atty on just about any mod - just post in these threads...
...and voila - 
a picture will appear 

It's like *magic*!

PS - @Blends Of Distinction - 2.5mm ID for the win

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Izak Eloff

So got this bad boy today, now I really need my Dwarv. Thanks for the pics. Both look awesome.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chicken Dinner has arrived! Boom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Izak Eloff

Rob Fisher said:


> Chicken Dinner has arrived! Boom!
> View attachment 139589
> View attachment 139590



Wow love the sandblasted sides! That's too cool Rob. Hopefully mine will be waiting for me when I return from work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Dvarw for the Win!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chicken Dinner is built and operational!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Darth Vaper

Whooop!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Brommer

Looking good guys! Waiting patiently in Munich for my Dvarw to arrive from SA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Absolutely loving this setup - Red Pill shining in the Dvarw on top of the Paranormal 75C!
Thanks @Rob Fisher for all the ranting & raving about the Dvarw, and thanks @Zeki Hilmi for making it happen.
Looking forward to playing with builds and wicking now, but my first setup is not a bad start at all

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

You are more than welcome and glad you are enjoying it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izak Eloff

Yeah also received Vape Mail today. Thanks Zeki. Can not wait to get home to try it out.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> Absolutely loving this setup - Red Pill shining in the Dvarw on top of the Paranormal 75C!
> Thanks @Rob Fisher for all the ranting & raving about the Dvarw, and thanks @Zeki Hilmi for making it happen.
> Looking forward to playing with builds and wicking now, but my first setup is not a bad start at all
> View attachment 139762


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Izak Eloff said:


> Yeah also received Vape Mail today. Thanks Zeki. Can not wait to get home to try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Booooooooom


----------



## Brommer

Darth Vaper said:


> Absolutely loving this setup - Red Pill shining in the Dvarw on top of the Paranormal 75C!
> Thanks @Rob Fisher for all the ranting & raving about the Dvarw, and thanks @Zeki Hilmi for making it happen.
> Looking forward to playing with builds and wicking now, but my first setup is not a bad start at all
> View attachment 139762



@Darth Vaper : What drip tip is that? Looks awesome!


----------



## Darth Vaper

Brommer said:


> @Darth Vaper : What drip tip is that? Looks awesome!


It's one of @hands custom drip tips - back from when he was still making them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StevenChen

@Zeki Hilmi thank you for organising the dvarw again !! It is an amazing RTA !! Thank you Zeki you champion !!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Dêmmit why did you send me more Red Pill uncle...so good in this tank...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Dêmmit why did you send me more Red Pill uncle...so good in this tank...
> View attachment 139824



Red Pill is the way and the light @Daniel!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zack

I never did like the tube options for the Dvarw, my personal preference is glass on tanks and bubble would do as well. Anyways need less to say i eventually bought one of these guys and i was not impressed at first. This is my timeline with the Dvarw DL:

Monday, I tried to put on a build while watching the evening news and i needed to be at the airport at 7:30pm sharp. This was a total waste, after cleaning the tank and trying to set a build I had about 5 minutes to wick and leave the house. Somehow i managed all of this and snuck in a bite so not to arouse suspicion to the mrs of my new purchase. Off i went with the filled Dvarw and wicked and a bottle of juice.


Tuesday, Since my Monday was such a rush i got to try different juices on the Dvarw but none satisfied my taste and i still had this harsh throat hit like there was a short in the build. I used a SS flapton and wrapped one post with it and the other i tried to clamp proper. When i got home on Tuesday evening, i discovered my short and realized how small the chamber is and how close the post are to the chamber. The build has to be flush to be on the safe side when clamping down your coil. So a new build was set and this time i used SS flatwire six wrap at 2.5mm inner diameter. Just a note this would be a dream to build on if the post weren't aligned. Wicked and my vape seems Ok-ish, nothing to rave about. I then watched a few reviews, AGAIN  and i eventually got to a place of satisfactory around midnight. Oh this time I got my red pill out which a 1/4 left in the bottle. I filled the Dvarw and vaping it at 40w its better than my shortbread which i love as my ADV.


Wednesday, So i see a review with Jai Haze and his using a glass tank. I get home and pull out my other tanks and i find that the Zeus's glass fits, but not 100% flush but proper doable. Something changed in the way i could taste my juice, the flavor was back and the Dvarw looked reborn. I will not be using the original tank ever, but will seek glass tubes at all cost.


This has been an experience but it has only been three days with this device and i'm sure more good will come out of it than bad. Would i tell my brother to buy? That's a no for now. My money was well spent, I feel all the positive about this tank, i just have to learn to use it properly i guess. 
Things that can be changed out of the box:

The posts would do better if they were angled to accommodate builds that are bigger and building would be a dream.
The polycarbonate tube is a waste of time, it looks awful , murky, and it cracks with certain juices, maybe others like it, but to be practical, I would use glass and supply an extra.
It is a good tank though, the airflow and the fact that it does not leak is a winner.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Glass is on Peter's TODO list @Zack! I agree... Glass is the way! Always!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zack

Rob Fisher said:


> Glass is on Peter's TODO list @Zack! I agree... Glass is the way! Always!


These are good news @Rob Fisher, I might just get another . It is really a good tank.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Brommer

It has been a long journey to get to this point. I feel a few "thank you's" are in order

Thank you @Rob Fisher for recommending the Dvarw DL as a world class RTA, in combination with the Lost Vape Mirage DNA75C
Thank you @Ash for selling your Lost Vape Mirage. The device is in pristine condition and really really impressed me
Thanks @Zeki Hilmi for supplying the Dvarw, even when we had a logistical hiccup, the Dvarw sit firmly in my hand
Thanks to everyone sharing their wicking experiences here... 

I had to try getting the coil in twice before I was happy. I think my wicking still needs some practice. I tried the famous Red Pill, but I am just getting an overpowering ice taste... Running an Nano Alien from Coil Company @ 0.55Ohms on 28W. I am currently running on the largest airflow plate, 4.5mm(?)

First attempt at getting the coil seated




Second attempt; much tighter #tweezersforthewin #sorryfordablur




Coil & Wick

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel

Zack said:


> Wednesday, So i see a review with Jai Haze and his using a glass tank. I get home and pull out my other tanks and i find that the Zeus's glass fits, but not 100% flush but proper doable. Something changed in the way i could taste my juice, the flavor was back and the Dvarw looked reborn. I will not be using the original tank ever, but will seek glass tubes at all cost.




Would this be either Zeus Single or Dual Tank ? I think the Bubble tank Jai what's his faced used was one off a Captain Tank .....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zack

Daniel said:


> Would this be either Zeus Single or Dual Tank ? I think the Bubble tank Jai what's his faced used was one off a Captain Tank .....


Single Coil Zeus. Yep you quite right it was the captain tank,Jai what's his faced only gave me an idea since i could not find vape heaven with my new purchase. I'm on the the hunt for the captain tank or just the bubble glass alone would do, I'll have to place an order for the steam tuners kit if that's all glass. But i do like the bubble glass more, undecided for now.


----------



## Daniel

Zack said:


> Single Coil Zeus. Yep you quite right it was the captain tank,Jai what's his faced only gave me an idea since i could not find vape heaven with my new purchase. I'm on the the hunt for the captain tank or just the bubble glass alone would do, I'll have to place an order for the steam tuners kit if that's all glass. But i do like the bubble glass more, undecided for now.



Cool keep me posted on the bubble tank would also be interested .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Brommer said:


> It has been a long journey to get to this point. I feel a few "thank you's" are in order
> 
> Thank you @Rob Fisher for recommending the Dvarw DL as a world class RTA, in combination with the Lost Vape Mirage DNA75C
> Thank you @Ash for selling your Lost Vape Mirage. The device is in pristine condition and really really impressed me
> Thanks @Zeki Hilmi for supplying the Dvarw, even when we had a logistical hiccup, the Dvarw sit firmly in my hand
> Thanks to everyone sharing their wicking experiences here...
> 
> I had to try getting the coil in twice before I was happy. I think my wicking still needs some practice. I tried the famous Red Pill, but I am just getting an overpowering ice taste... Running an Nano Alien from Coil Company @ 0.55Ohms on 28W. I am currently running on the largest airflow plate, 4.5mm(?)
> 
> First attempt at getting the coil seated
> View attachment 139972
> View attachment 139973
> 
> 
> Second attempt; much tighter #tweezersforthewin #sorryfordablur
> View attachment 139974
> View attachment 139975
> 
> 
> Coil & Wick
> View attachment 139976


You are more than welcome and may you have hours of fun my friend.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zack said:


> Single Coil Zeus. Yep you quite right it was the captain tank,Jai what's his faced only gave me an idea since i could not find vape heaven with my new purchase. I'm on the the hunt for the captain tank or just the bubble glass alone would do, I'll have to place an order for the steam tuners kit if that's all glass. But i do like the bubble glass more, undecided for now.



@Zack the Steam Tuners tanks aren't glass. It's Food grade plexi.


----------



## Darth Vaper

Brommer said:


> I had to try getting the coil in twice before I was happy. I think my wicking still needs some practice. I tried the famous Red Pill, but I am just getting an overpowering ice taste... Running an Nano Alien from Coil Company @ 0.55Ohms on 28W. I am currently running on the largest airflow plate, 4.5mm(?)


I'm no expert on the Dvarw, but I would recommend removing a few wraps from the coil and getting the legs directly onto the posts.
What I can say is that the flavour from this RTA is intense - I find Red Pill is definitely icier and crisper/tarter than in my other tanks. Absolutely loving it though!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> I'm no expert on the Dvarw, but I would recommend removing a few wraps from the coil and getting the legs directly onto the posts.
> What I can say is that the flavour from this RTA is intense - I find Red Pill is definitely icier and crisper/tarter than in my other tanks. Absolutely loving it though!



100% agree! Those legs are way too long!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zack

Rob Fisher said:


> @Zack the Steam Tuners tanks aren't glass. It's Food grade plexi.
> View attachment 139983


It really looks nice @Rob Fisher, I might give it a try when its available in SA. Thanks for letting me know before I decided to get it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer

@Darth Vaper and @Rob Fisher thanks for the suggestion guys! That's why I post those pics. 
Will be unwrapping 1 or 2 wraps this weekend and give it another go. Still enjoying the Dvarw immensely though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% agree! Those legs are way too long!



Hi @Darth Vaper and @Rob Fisher , are you referring to this build?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Brommer said:


> Hi @Darth Vaper and @Rob Fisher , are you referring to this build?
> 
> View attachment 140043



Nope, that one is much better! Hard to see but I think you should raise the coil a bit!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Brommer said:


> Hi @Darth Vaper and @Rob Fisher , are you referring to this build?
> 
> View attachment 140043



No, the one we were referring to had longer legs bending around... This is a bit better but I would still remove a wrap or two - try having around 5/6 wraps total. And as @Rob Fisher says, maybe raise the coil a bit too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Darth Vaper said:


> No, the one we were referring to had longer legs bending around... This is a bit better but I would still remove a wrap or two - try having around 5/6 wraps total. And as @Rob Fisher says, maybe raise the coil a bit too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Also been experimenting with coil positioning , what would you guys say is the optimal ? Coil 1/4 way peeking over posts ? 
I find the second to largest airflow adapter gives me crisper flavor also on 2.5mm coils ....


----------



## Brommer

Darth Vaper said:


> No, the one we were referring to had longer legs bending around... This is a bit better but I would still remove a wrap or two - try having around 5/6 wraps total. And as @Rob Fisher says, maybe raise the coil a bit too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks guys, I was getting a bit worried since my second build is pretty tight. That other "spider-like" build was my first attempt. Sorry for the confusion. I will remove a wrap or 2 and raise the coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Daniel said:


> Also been experimenting with coil positioning , what would you guys say is the optimal ? Coil 1/4 way peeking over posts ?
> I find the second to largest airflow adapter gives me crisper flavor also on 2.5mm coils ....



Still quite early days for me with the Dvarw so haven’t experimented too much with coil height yet, but I plan to try some tweaks out and will report back here. Would be nice to hear from the seasoned veterans on this...
I’m also currently using a 2.5mm SS/Ni combo framed staple alien (which is fantastic with Replay!) but also want to try some 3mm builds as I’ve always preferred 3mm in most of my other RTAs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

The current Dvarw Trio all operational!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DougP

Just wanted to share my experience with regards to wicking. 
I followed the advice given here and went for the Exocet method of wicking like this ...
(Please note as I haven’t taken pics of my own I have used some pics of other people’s builds here for illustration. I am in no way questioning/critiquing their methods but merely using them for illustration purposes) 





As can be seen the cotton was trimmed outside the juice port. I then put liquid on the cotton and then gently spread the cotton out and around the juice flow hole (just like with the Exocet).
Vaping this way I continued to find that the vape was dry and the flavor was down. I tried numerous coils, different builds and Cotton with same result.

After looking at this carefully I found what was causing the problem. With to much cotton around the outside of the juice hole I found that when I screwed on the tank the gap between the tank and cap is very tight. I was compressing the cotton to tight in this gap almost sealing off the juice flow hole and the ability to wet the wicks effectively. I was literally choking and limiting the juice flow.
I then trimmed the wicks shorter like this ..








If you look at above pic with clear cap on you can see just how narrow that gap is 

And volla vape is moist, flavor is way way better and tank wicks like a dream.

So if you battling with muted taste and wicking using the Exocet method just check your cotton on the outside of the juice hole and make sure it is not to thick

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing that @Blends Of Distinction 
I will check this next time i rewick
Mine is going ok but i think i need to improve my wicking a bit


----------



## Christos

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Just wanted to share my experience with regards to wicking.
> I followed the advice given here and went for the Exocet method of wicking like this ...
> (Please note as I haven’t taken pics of my own I have used some pics of other people’s builds here for illustration. I am in no way questioning/critiquing their methods but merely using them for illustration purposes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As can be seen the cotton was trimmed outside the juice port. I then put liquid on the wick and then gently spread the cotton out and around the juice flow hole (just like with the Exocet).
> Vaping this way I continued to find that the vape was dry and the flavor was down. I tried numerous coils, different builds and Cotton with same result.
> 
> After looking at this carefully I found what was causing the problem. With to much cotton around the outside of the juice hole I found that when I screwed on the tank the gap between the tank and cap is very tight. I was compressing the cotton to tight in this gap almost sealing off the juice flow hole and the ability to wet the wicks effectively. I was literally choking and limiting the juice flow.
> I then trimmed the wicks shorter like this ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And volla vape is moist, flavor is way better and tank wicks like a dream.
> 
> So if you battling with muted taste and wicking using the Exocet method just check your cotton on the outside of the juice hole and make sure it is not to thick


Thanks for the discovery! @Petrus some insightful info here...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DougP

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing that @Blends Of Distinction
> I will check this next time i rewick
> Mine is going ok but i think i need to improve my wicking a bit



Hi ho Silver. 
I felt exactly the same
I tried different coils, different diameter wraps, coil height and various cottons but still wasn’t getting the right vape until I discovered this cotton being to thick on the outside. 
Dam if only I spotted this earlier it would have saved me going round and round in circles for some time now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Found another way to wick the Dvarw.....stay tuned it will blow your mind.... Video should be up tomorrow....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Hi ho Silver.
> I felt exactly the same
> I tried different coils, different diameter wraps, coil height and various cottons but still wasn’t getting the right vape until I discovered this cotton being to thick on the outside.
> Dam if only I spotted this earlier it would have saved me going round and round in circles for some time now



Its great that you share tips like these and discoveries on various devices
Saves us from the hassle and sometimes the frustration of trying to figure it out.

Mine is not dry hitting - the flavour is there - and I dont think I am too thick on the wick outside - but there is something not right. Its almost as if the airflow and the coil are not well matched. You know, the feeling you get when its all just matched properly and the coil is getting just the right airflow. Hard to explain - anyway, mine feels like the "wheel alignment is slightly out". Lol. But I will try get it right... and I will check my wick thickness...


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Its great that you share tips like these and discoveries on various devices
> Saves us from the hassle and sometimes the frustration of trying to figure it out.
> 
> Mine is not dry hitting - the flavour is there - and I dont think I am too thick on the wick outside - but there is something not right. Its almost as if the airflow and the coil are not well matched. You know, the feeling you get when its all just matched properly and the coil is getting just the right airflow. Hard to explain - anyway, mine feels like the "wheel alignment is slightly out". Lol. But I will try get it right... and I will check my wick thickness...


----------



## Daniel

OK I need to share then....

Think Scottish roll method meets absolute wheel alignment....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

OK so pitstop time , thought I'd do a quick picturial of my wicking method : 

1. Coil position , I find if it's too low the wick tends to be too much at an angle and this may affect wicking.



2. Probably most important is to make sure the juice holes are aligned with the coil , doesn't need to be to the mm but if it's too angled you don't get the best wicking. 



3. Forgot to take a pick of the cotton roll method but it's basically the Scottish Roll method or Boerie Roll whatever you want to call it  
Also important is to "fluff" the ends of the wick after you've cut it , from the inside out basically creating a funnel .... 
I cut the tails fairly short , as short as I can closest to the base of the juice hole cap 
Juice it up and CBP expands quite a lot so don't be too alarmed if your wick looks thin , less is more actually as long as it covers the juice holes







4. The glass tank doesn't make that much of a difference , still early days only first tank but will update when I've done a few tanks.
Filled it up with my last bit of Red Pill (Houston we have a problem! I'm almost out of Red Pill eish) 
I found the stock drip tip is good but I prefer the Merlin Mini drip tip , still one of the most comfortable tips ....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Daniel
So you go right through the cap, coil and then cap on other side

PS - agreed on merlin mini drip tip - it is so comfortable. Have it on my Hadaly
Wish i could get more somewhere


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Daniel
> So you go right through the cap, coil and then cap on other side
> 
> PS - agreed on merlin mini drip tip - it is so comfortable. Have it on my Hadaly
> Wish i could get more somewhere


The silo drip tips @akhalz makes are pretty damn comfy. You should give one a try.
https://crafted-coils.myshopify.com/collections/drip-tips
I suspect there will be some new tips 510 in the near future.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> The silo drip tips @akhalz makes are pretty damn comfy. You should give one a try.
> https://crafted-coils.myshopify.com/collections/drip-tips
> I suspect there will be some new tips 510 in the near future.



Thanks @Christos - they do look rather comfy!


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos - they do look rather comfy!


Pics for reference.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Crafted Coils

Christos said:


> Pics for reference.
> View attachment 140137


Met Silver this morning at BLCK vapor, he tried one of the new ones  namely an Ultem one. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wikus

Hands down the best investment this year! The dvarw DL rocks. Running a ss316l coil, 2.5mm inner 26ga, .45ohm, in replay mode, getting a super flavorful vape and consistency when chain vaping. Bazooka definitely my favorite at this stage, have yet to sample the infamous "red pill" thanks uncle @Rob Fisher the dvarw is a chicken dinner for sure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

wikus said:


> Hands down the best investment this year! The dvarw DL rocks. Running a ss316l coil, 2.5mm inner 26ga, .45ohm, in replay mode, getting a super flavorful vape and consistency when chain vaping. Bazooka definitely my favorite at this stage, have yet to sample the infamous "red pill" thanks uncle @Rob Fisher the dvarw is a chicken dinner for sure.


----------



## DougP

wikus said:


> Hands down the best investment this year! The dvarw DL rocks. Running a ss316l coil, 2.5mm inner 26ga, .45ohm, in replay mode, getting a super flavorful vape and consistency when chain vaping. Bazooka definitely my favorite at this stage, have yet to sample the infamous "red pill" thanks uncle @Rob Fisher the dvarw is a chicken dinner for sure.



Hi Wickus 

Can I ask a little more info, please.
1. Is this a plain single round wire SS316L 26g Coil 
2. Many wraps 
3. What diameter airflow insert are you using
4. At what wattage 

Sorry for being so nosey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wikus

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Hi Wickus
> 
> Can I ask a little more info, please.
> 1. Is this a plain single round wire SS316L 26g Coil
> 2. Many wraps
> 3. What diameter airflow insert are you using
> 4. At what wattage
> 
> Sorry for being so nosey


No problem.
1. Yes plain round 26ga ss316l wire.
2. 7 wraps, 2.5mm innder diameter.
3. The insert is the middle size of the 3 thats included not sure what diameter excactly.
4. I have it on replay mode, the wattage is set at 25w and it stays nice and cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DougP

wikus said:


> No problem.
> 1. Yes plain round 26ga ss316l wire.
> 2. 7 wraps, 2.5mm innder diameter.
> 3. The insert is the middle size of the 3 thats included not sure what diameter excactly.
> 4. I have it on replay mode, the wattage is set at 25w and it stays nice and cool.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some top secret info for Dvarwites! The release of new stock of the Steam Tuners uplifts for the Dvarw's is imminent! Not only that but there will also be the NANO versions being released as well! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Some top secret info for Dvarwites! The release of new stock of the Steam Tuners uplifts for the Dvarw's is imminent! Not only that but there will also be the NANO versions being released as well! Boom!


Nano Dvarw version or Nano steam tuners tank?


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Action shot while safely waiting for the robot to get onto the highway

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel

Christos said:


> Action shot while safely waiting for the robot to get onto the highway
> View attachment 140474


Stoppit with that Wapari.....or whatever it's called....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

'Dvarwite' checking in

*Just reporting in to say that my Dvarw is humming!*

Just loaded the new VK Prime PomCool into it after a careful rewicking.







Not _exactly_ sure what I did that made it work so well, but the Dvarw is working superbly now. Purring as I fire, you know that purr you get when its all just working great. Just lovely. Flavour improving further. Coil and airflow are seeming well matched, which I am delighted about.

Don't know if it's the juice or that I wicked it a bit tighter. So a bit more wick. Am still on the 2.5mm ID superfine MTL Clapton wire. So maybe the fraction more wick has done something. Still Royal Wicks. Same coil as before. But it's humming and I'm happy.

Now I'm too scared to rewick it again. Hehe. This vaping thing grips a person when things work well. Lol.

I know @Rob Fisher will like this post.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> 'Dvarwite' checking in
> 
> *Just reporting in to say that my Dvarw is humming!*
> 
> Just loaded the new VK Prime PomCool into it after a careful rewicking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not _exactly_ sure what I did that made it work so well, but the Dvarw is working superbly now. Purring as I fire, you know that purr you get when its all just working great. Just lovely. Flavour improving further. Coil and airflow are seeming well matched, which I am delighted about.
> 
> Don't know if it's the juice or that I wicked it a bit tighter. So a bit more wick. Am still on the 2.5mm ID superfine MTL Clapton wire. So maybe the fraction more wick has done something. Still Royal Wicks. Same coil as before. But it's humming and I'm happy.
> 
> Now I'm too scared to rewick it again. Hehe. This vaping thing grips a person when things work well. Lol.
> 
> I know @Rob Fisher will like this post.


Rewickaphobia, the fear of rewicking....there I coined it

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Nano Dvarw version or Nano steam tuners tank?



Both @Daniel!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> 'Dvarwite' checking in
> 
> *Just reporting in to say that my Dvarw is humming!*
> 
> Just loaded the new VK Prime PomCool into it after a careful rewicking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not _exactly_ sure what I did that made it work so well, but the Dvarw is working superbly now. Purring as I fire, you know that purr you get when its all just working great. Just lovely. Flavour improving further. Coil and airflow are seeming well matched, which I am delighted about.
> 
> Don't know if it's the juice or that I wicked it a bit tighter. So a bit more wick. Am still on the 2.5mm ID superfine MTL Clapton wire. So maybe the fraction more wick has done something. Still Royal Wicks. Same coil as before. But it's humming and I'm happy.
> 
> Now I'm too scared to rewick it again. Hehe. This vaping thing grips a person when things work well. Lol.
> 
> I know @Rob Fisher will like this post.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Both @Daniel!


Thx uncle just doing my sommetjies so would work out cheaper if you have a Dvarw to just buy the Steam Tuners Nano....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Another Dwarvite checking in....been using the Zeus Single glass and must say not sure if it's just my mind playing tricks (or the beer ) but flavor stays on point....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Action shot while safely waiting for the robot to get onto the highway
> View attachment 140474


Always playing it safe eh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Rewickaphobia, the fear of rewicking....there I coined it



Lol @Daniel 
Rewickaphobia!
Hehe. That's classic
You coined it. And I have a serious case of rewickaphobia now!


----------



## DougP

Zeus single coil glass
Merlin drip tip 
I like the look and feel

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol @Daniel
> Rewickaphobia!
> Hehe. That's classic
> You coined it. And I have a serious case of rewickaphobia now!


I guess I should put my philosopher pants on and say "knowledge dispels fear" - David Gandy I think....
Once you have played enough the wicking should become 2nd nature. 
Unfortunately mastering a new atty takes times.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Great news about the Zeus glass fitting the Dvarw - I just happen to have me one of them!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zack

Ive been taken over by the Dvarw force. IT IS AMAZING. 
3mm inner diameter 4 wraps reading at 0.26, flapton ss coil. Its wicking like a champ and for a single coil to take punishment of 60w is the first for me. What a great learning experience. My eureka moment. Thanks to everyone for your contribution and spreading the cloud knowledge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vaan112

Rob Fisher said:


> Some top secret info for Dvarwites! The release of new stock of the Steam Tuners uplifts for the Dvarw's is imminent! Not only that but there will also be the NANO versions being released as well! Boom!


This is awesome news, where can we get these once released?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaan112 said:


> This is awesome news, where can we get these once released?



@vaan112 you can talk to @Zeki Hilmi at https://voodoovapour.co.za/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaan112

Rob Fisher said:


> @vaan112 you can talk to @Zeki Hilmi at https://voodoovapour.co.za/


Thanks @Rob Fisher 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asif

Darth Vaper said:


> Great news about the Zeus glass fitting the Dvarw - I just happen to have me one of them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yes it does fit but i thinks its ugly. thats the bubbles glass hey!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you are after the new Uplift Tanks from Steam Tuners for the Dvarw (Nano and Normal and Ultem) or you still don't have a Dvarw then jump on the Google order form now.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfUQsCGHiOuMZCs7oY53xvc1VAc8Q_cqJoDLW6DM_xei6zkhw/viewform

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Roodt

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are after the new Uplift Tanks from Steam Tuners for the Dvarw (Nano and Normal and Ultem) or you still don't have a Dvarw then jump on the Google order form now.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfUQsCGHiOuMZCs7oY53xvc1VAc8Q_cqJoDLW6DM_xei6zkhw/viewform
> 
> View attachment 140856



Thanks uncle


----------



## Bulldog

@Rob Fisher just a quick question. In your opinion would you get the DL deck only and then 2 Steam Tuners 6ml tanks or the complete Dvarw and 1 steam tuners tank. So undecided.


----------



## Ash

Bulldog said:


> @Rob Fisher just a quick question. In your opinion would you get the DL deck only and then 2 Steam Tuners 6ml tanks or the complete Dvarw and 1 steam tuners tank. So undecided.



I dont think u get the DL Deck only option.


----------



## Bulldog

Ash said:


> I dont think u get the DL Deck only option.


@Ash I see it as option 2 on the form or am I misunderstanding.
I missed the last order and would like to get in on this one but another difficult decision is flight tickets to vapecon or Dvarw


----------



## Ash

Bulldog said:


> @Ash I see it as option 2 on the form or am I misunderstanding.
> I missed the last order and would like to get in on this one but another difficult decision is flight tickets to vapecon or Dvarw



That is option for MTL deck only. Dvarw in my opinion the top 3 RTA's in the market. Its a very very close 2nd to a skyline but for the ease of filling and vaping on the go it wins hands down. I have 4 dvarws and 1 skyline so that will tell you a lot. No other RTA's in my collection.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Ash said:


> That is option for MTL deck only. Dvarw in my opinion the top 3 RTA's in the market. Its a very very close 2nd to a skyline but for the ease of filling and vaping on the go it wins hands down. I have 4 dvarws and 1 skyline so that will tell you a lot. No other RTA's in my collection.


Share your builds and wicking method good sir!


----------



## Ash

Christos said:


> Share your builds and wicking method good sir!



No pics as i had just built them already, but i will update on next 1. I do use Fused Claptons 3.0 ID on the biggest airflow disk. I wick with TFC, i thread in and tuck into juice holes. Works like a dream for me. I tried exocet method and for some reason i get leaks. Vaping between 30w and 33w.


----------



## Roodt

Can anyone please post a photo of what the DL nano will look like? 
The misses is really interested in a dvarw, but prefers a shorter looking RTA.


----------



## Bulldog

There you go @Roodt
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dvarw-steamtuners-pre-order-now-available.t52385/
Post #5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bulldog said:


> @Rob Fisher just a quick question. In your opinion would you get the DL deck only and then 2 Steam Tuners 6ml tanks or the complete Dvarw and 1 steam tuners tank. So undecided.



I would get a full Dvarw DL and one clear steam tuners tank. That way you have the best of both.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wikus

Order placed, got the nano ultem tank this time around, will see how much of a flavour impact the nano tank has.


----------



## BioHAZarD

For those jumping on the pre order my DL will be in classifieds later today.  

Sent from the abyss


----------



## wikus

Any steam tuner tanks also? Or just the DL?


----------



## Rob Fisher

wikus said:


> Any steam tuner tanks also? Pr just the DL?



There are not only the nano and normal Steam Tuners Uplifts but also the new Ultem versions as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Joined.  Please remember should anyone speak to my wife the reason I needed "ANOTHER ONE OF THOSE THINGIES AT THAT PRICE" is that the Dvarw has a special little thingamajigy built in that will keep me off the stinkies forever, and it will save a fortune on juice as it runs on a fraction of the juice that my other tanks use. I likened it to her Toyota Tazz and my Isuzu Bakkie. The money saved will not only pay for the Dvarw but we will be able to redo the second bathroom sooner.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Pull cotton through the cap system working like a charm ... much better Flavour

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Bulldog said:


> Joined.  Please remember should anyone speak to my wife the reason I needed "ANOTHER ONE OF THOSE THINGIES AT THAT PRICE" is that the Dvarw has a special little thingamajigy built in that will keep me off the stinkies forever, and it will save a fortune on juice as it runs on a fraction of the juice that my other tanks use. I likened it to her Toyota Tazz and my Isuzu Bakkie. The money saved will not only pay for the Dvarw but we will be able to redo the second bathroom sooner.



Dont worry
we hear you loud and clear @Bulldog 
The Dvarw leads to amazing savings indeed!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Guess what time it is? Yes it's Dvarw Pit Stop time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

TOP CAP


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Do what I do with my wife... I just buy her a new pair of shoes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bulldog

Shoe City here I come

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I decided to play with Dvarw #4 today and experiment with the various airflow options. I have been so happy with the vape I get with the standard airflow it comes installed with that I have never played... so I chose the biggest airflow restrictor. Wow, there is a big difference in the amount of air... and those that want bigger air will find the right restrictor for it. I still put in a 2.5mm Alien and next build I will try a more aggressive coil and maybe enter a cloud compo or two! 




Team Dvarw operational!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I decided to play with Dvarw #4 today and experiment with the various airflow options. I have been so happy with the vape I get with the standard airflow it comes installed with that I have never played... so I chose the biggest airflow restrictor. Wow, there is a big difference in the amount of air... and those that want bigger air will find the right restrictor for it. I still put in a 2.5mm Alien and next build I will try a more aggressive coil and maybe enter a cloud compo or two!
> View attachment 141136
> View attachment 141137
> 
> 
> Team Dvarw operational!
> View attachment 141138


 Now this is a team!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Anyone got any tips for removing the top cap and chimney sections? I find them really hard to get out...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Darth Vaper said:


> Anyone got any tips for removing the top cap and chimney sections? I find them really hard to get out...


vape protection band usually helps for the grip. Just turn as the chimney screws into the metal part below the tank section.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> Anyone got any tips for removing the top cap and chimney sections? I find them really hard to get out...



You are referring to the Steam Tuner uplifts @Darth Vaper? I got a small strip of rubber with my Squape RTA and it works wonders. You will be happy to know that after a while they do become easier to unscrew.


----------



## Christos

@Darth Vaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Darth Vaper said:


> Anyone got any tips for removing the top cap and chimney sections? I find them really hard to get out...


Yip.Vape Bands.One on top and one at the bottom

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Darth Vaper said:


> Anyone got any tips for removing the top cap and chimney sections? I find them really hard to get out...


Lube the o rings with vg or pg, or juice, before installing or putting everything together.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Thanks for the feedback guys... But no, not the Steam Tuners uplifts @Rob Fisher - I don't have that (yet).

I'm referring to the chimney (with the wick holes) and the top-cap (that so many have forgotten to put in place) o-ring sections (no screwing involved) - I do lube these o-rings beforehand and have no trouble putting these sections in place, but I do battle to grip & remove them when it's time to pit stop.
What are vape bands?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys... But no, not the Steam Tuners uplifts @Rob Fisher - I don't have that (yet).
> 
> I'm referring to the chimney (with the wick holes) and the top-cap (that so many have forgotten to put in place) o-ring sections (no screwing involved) - I do lube these o-rings beforehand and have no trouble putting these sections in place, but I do battle to grip & remove them when it's time to pit stop.
> What are vape bands?



Ahhhh... yes the new batch seems to be very tight! It's a bit of a toil I must say. I stick my ceramic tweezer heads through one of the wick holes and lever it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh... yes the new batch seems to be very tight! It's a bit of a toil I must say. I stick my ceramic tweezer heads through one of the wick holes and lever it.


Yes, mine would have been in the latest batch - glad it's not just me then... Good idea about the tweezers, I'll try that thanks Rob


----------



## Christos

Darth Vaper said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys... But no, not the Steam Tuners uplifts @Rob Fisher - I don't have that (yet).
> 
> I'm referring to the chimney (with the wick holes) and the top-cap (that so many have forgotten to put in place) o-ring sections (no screwing involved) - I do lube these o-rings beforehand and have no trouble putting these sections in place, but I do battle to grip & remove them when it's time to pit stop.
> What are vape bands?


What Rob said!
As for vape bands....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Dvarw keeping me going in very busy times....

VK Prime PomCool keeping me cool and refreshed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## DougP

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh... yes the new batch seems to be very tight! It's a bit of a toil I must say. I stick my ceramic tweezer heads through one of the wick holes and lever it.



Same here works well and flip top cap off the same way with ceramic tweezers

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DougP

Chicken dinner 
Love this setup

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Chicken dinner
> Love this setup
> 
> View attachment 141411


This would be next level matchy in a woman's hand with red nails.... just saying it's stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DougP

Christos said:


> This would be next level matchy in a woman's hand with red nails.... just saying it's stunning!



Being woman’s day maybe I should paint my nails red quick and post pic again

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Brommer

Out of the pits... GeekVape NI80 30*3+38 fused clapton wire, coming in on 0.43 ohms giving it 32W power and a tank of Toffee d’Luxe... what a winner!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lots of options for the Dvarw MTL and DL's with the Steam Tuner Uplifts! Here are some options for the MTL Version!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Lots of options for the Dvarw MTL and DL's with the Steam Tuner Uplifts! Here are some options for the MTL Version!
> View attachment 141660
> View attachment 141661



Those the ones from the pre-order or your own order uncle ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Those the ones from the pre-order or your own order uncle ?



Steam Tuners sent to me direct @Daniel.


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Dvarw DL dressed by Steam Tuners

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> I decided to play with Dvarw #4 today and experiment with the various airflow options. I have been so happy with the vape I get with the standard airflow it comes installed with that I have never played... so I chose the biggest airflow restrictor. Wow, there is a big difference in the amount of air... and those that want bigger air will find the right restrictor for it. I still put in a 2.5mm Alien and next build I will try a more aggressive coil and maybe enter a cloud compo or two!
> View attachment 141136
> View attachment 141137
> 
> 
> Team Dvarw operational!
> View attachment 141138



a nice salmon one would of looked stunning in that arsenal...(hier word ek weer uitgeskel)
sorry bad joke!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Took me a few seconds to figure it out lol .... "but where does the other part go ..oh wait this IS the whole thing ...." bit annoying that you can't fill to the top so effectively you only have 2mls

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Daniel said:


> Took me a few seconds to figure it out lol .... "but where does the other part go ..oh wait this IS the whole thing ...." bit annoying that you can't fill to the top so effectively you only have 2mls
> 
> View attachment 141971


Use the straw trick that @Rob Fisher posted

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## wikus

Daniel said:


> Took me a few seconds to figure it out lol .... "but where does the other part go ..oh wait this IS the whole thing ...." bit annoying that you can't fill to the top so effectively you only have 2mls
> 
> View attachment 141971


That the nano tank?


----------



## Daniel

wikus said:


> That the nano tank?



Yebo , flavor is marginally better imo .... but no major improvement .... like the look though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

YES MAN - you know when you get that happy feeling deep in your belly - from the first puff I got that. I found the build relatively easy, using a 26g x2 SS316L + 36g Ni80. 6Wrap .3 Ohm

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## vaan112

SAVapeGear said:


>


Thanks for this, its very helpful .

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Bulldog

Ok I must be the silliest nana here or the whole Gaggle, Juice all over but top cap was in place.


This photo was taken after the cleanup, the last thing I was going to do is grab my phone to take a photo with juice running down my mod 
In a moment of thoughtlessness I filled the tank and merrily flipped it to screw onto the base.
DON'T TURN THE TANK, TURN THE MOD UPSIDE DOWN TO SCREW THE TANK ON.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## wikus

straw hack working like a boss, had to take a few puffs otherwise it looks empty.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Brommer

The straw-hack worked like a charm... the dodgy part for me was after filling it to the max, and screw it to the deck and find out after 3 puffs my wick is burnt... (my fault, the wick was already cooking for 7 days)

I successfully reinserted my straw and unscrewed the tank, no spillage. Then placed this “tower of pizza” against my vape bag and another mod, balancing on the straw... all good, phew!

Enter stage left my 3 year old... wanting to see what I’m doing, he knocked down my “balancing tank act”...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Brommer said:


> The straw-hack worked like a charm... the dodgy part for me was after filling it to the max, and screw it to the deck and find out after 3 puffs my wick is burnt... (my fault, the wick was already cooking for 7 days)
> 
> I successfully reinserted my straw and unscrewed the tank, no spillage. Then placed this “tower of pizza” against my vape bag and another mod, balancing on the straw... all good, phew!
> 
> Enter stage left my 3 year old... wanting to see what I’m doing, he knocked down my “balancing tank act”...



Just push your straw in level with the top of the where the driptip inserts , then you can place the tank flat on the table (obviously no driptip should be present  ) HTH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

Quick question .....
Coil height on DL what’s the consensus:
• Coil as low as possible 
• Coil in middle 
• Coil as high as possible 
I have found that when the coil is to high it does seem to effect wicking in that wicks bend upwards in juice holes almost throttling/restricting the juice flow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Quick question .....
> Coil height on DL what’s the consensus:
> • Coil as low as possible
> • Coil in middle
> • Coil as high as possible
> I have found that when the coil is to high it does seem to effect wicking in that wicks bend upwards in juice holes almost throttling/restricting the juice flow


Would also like to know.


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Dvarw's are all either packed or have fresh coils and wicks and ready to hit the road in the AM... but let me look at previous pics for what I consider the optimum height. Bear in mind the coil is a 2.5mm Ni80 Alien at around the 0.4Ω mark and fired at 28 watts. Juice is obviously Red Pill 3mg 50/50. The wick is Titanium Fibre cotton. I consider this as close to perfection as I have ever had. 

I like the top of the coil to be a couple of millimetres higher than the top of the screws.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DougP

Thanks for the input Rob.
Drive safe and see you at VapeCon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks @Rob Fisher looks like I need to drop my coil a touch. Safe Travels.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Lakker oom Rob! See you Saturday (are we still on for me doing a give away ?  ) 

My little review and build tutorial up :

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## wikus

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Quick question .....
> Coil height on DL what’s the consensus:
> • Coil as low as possible
> • Coil in middle
> • Coil as high as possible
> I have found that when the coil is to high it does seem to effect wicking in that wicks bend upwards in juice holes almost throttling/restricting the juice flow


I run it straight in the middle, haven't really experimented with coil height yet, it's worked for me from the start.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer

Daniel said:


> Lakker oom Rob! See you Saturday (are we still on for me doing a give away ?  )
> 
> My little review and build tutorial up :




Nice vid Daniel!


----------



## Darth Vaper

Daniel said:


> Lakker oom Rob! See you Saturday (are we still on for me doing a give away ?  )
> 
> My little review and build tutorial up :



Enjoyed the review @Daniel. Isn't that the Ultem Steamtuners uplift you had in the video? If so, my understanding is that they are fine with citrus & fruity juices (that's the reason I bought one) - correct me if I'm wrong though?


----------



## Daniel

Darth Vaper said:


> Enjoyed the review @Daniel. Isn't that the Ultem Steamtuners uplift you had in the video? If so, my understanding is that they are fine with citrus & fruity juices (that's the reason I bought one) - correct me if I'm wrong though?



No it's the clear on , the juice is VERY WELL steeped LOL .... and thanks glad you enjoyed the video ....


----------



## Darth Vaper

I wanted to ask about wicking...
I've been using the Exocet/through wicking method, and have found flavour to be fantastic this way, but have had some minor juice seepage out of the airflow hole - not drastic, but fairly slow & consistent, and I notice it when I tilt the atomiser over with the airflow hole facing down.
Has anyone else experienced this with this wicking method and resolved it?


----------



## Bulldog

Darth Vaper said:


> I wanted to ask about wicking...
> I've been using the Exocet/through wicking method, and have found flavour to be fantastic this way, but have had some minor juice seepage out of the airflow hole - not drastic, but fairly slow & consistent, and I notice it when I tilt the atomiser over with the airflow hole facing down.
> Has anyone else experienced this with this wicking method and resolved it?


Using the same method and have never had a drop of juice leaking in the 2 weeks I have been using the Dvarw. Using a 3mm ID coil with TFC or CB Prime and not thinning the cotton out, just fluffing the ends. Wicking like a champ,bubbles galore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Bulldog said:


> Using the same method and have never had a drop of juice leaking in the 2 weeks I have been using the Dvarw. Using a 3mm ID coil with TFC or CB Prime and not thinning the cotton out, just fluffing the ends. Wicking like a champ,bubbles galore.



Good to know - I obviously just need to try harder.
I find the difficult thing with this wicking method is getting the wick nicely/easily through the holes from the inside without forcing or ramming it through


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> Good to know - I obviously just need to try harder.
> I find the difficult thing with this wicking method is getting the wick nicely/easily through the holes from the inside without forcing or ramming it through
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I promise to fire up the camera and do a video... I'm sure people are just not doing it right... The secret is to go tight through a 2.5mm alien coil.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Darth Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> I promise to fire up the camera and do a video... I'm sure people are just not doing it right... The secret is to go tight through a 2.5mm alien coil.



That would be very helpful, thanks @Rob Fisher
I know @Silver also had some queries about this method


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Daniel said:


> Lakker oom Rob! See you Saturday (are we still on for me doing a give away ?  )
> 
> My little review and build tutorial up :




Starting at build tutorial (so you don;t need to hear all my k@k talking ... )



P.S Goue Sterretjie for the one that can say how many times I say 'obviously' ROFL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Darth Vaper said:


> That would be very helpful, thanks @Rob Fisher
> I know @Silver also had some queries about this method
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I hear you @Darth Vaper 
I also tried to go right through the whole caboodle with the wick but it did weep a bit afterward - I think it was @Christos who mentioned this - and he was right.
Now I just do "bunny ears" and gently prod it into the wicking holes so it sticks out a bit. Last two wicks like that have been perfect. I think Rob's comment of making the wick a bit fatter also helps. 

Love these little mystical tricks and tips of wicking the various devices...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Major Dvarw PitStop... deep clean, new coils (the Coil Company Ni80 Nano Aliens 3x29/38 6 wrap 0.4Ω, fresh wick (Titanium Fiber Cotton) and fresh Red Pill 3mg. Not sure a vape can be any better than this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Darth Vaper

Major Dvarw pitstop this morning - new @smilelykumeenit 2.5mm Framed Staple Alien and followed your wicking method (from the video) to the tee @Rob Fisher...
Rocking Red Pill - flavour is on point, wicking like a champ, and no leakage so far  Happy days!
Thanks again for the advice Rob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Darth Vaper said:


> Major Dvarw pitstop this morning - new @smilelykumeenit 2.5mm Framed Staple Alien and followed your wicking method (from the video) to the tee @Rob Fisher...
> Rocking Red Pill - flavour is on point, wicking like a champ, and no leakage so far  Happy days!
> Thanks again for the advice Rob
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Which video?


----------



## Bulldog

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/robs-ramblings.t8589/page-70
Post 1749 @Amir


----------



## Amir

Bulldog said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/robs-ramblings.t8589/page-70
> Post 1749 @Amir



Thank you... I've seen that and do the same ever since... Tried a few different things here and there but always come back to the Foosher technique

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Not too difficult but it's not as easy

So far no leaking on refill, I'm a happy chappie

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Well I've found another method to make the Dwarf leak.
Leave the wick tails too long when pulling them through the juice holes.
The thread catches the wick and pulls it out of the coil as you reassemble the tank,walk away happily vaping and get a handful of juice and its a bastard to get the tank apart again because the wick caught in the thread acts like loctite.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## NVee

Do the older dwarv's not have the logo etched into the base? I watched a video on them over the weekend as im drooling, and was wondering about that.


----------



## Rafique

Its inevitable, you are not a true Dvarw owner unless you pull @Genosmate, third wicking today, I thought il be the one that does not forget tht chimney piece and what do you know, got juice all over myself

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

Rafique said:


> Its inevitable, you are not a true Dvarw owner unless you pull @Genosmate, third wicking today, I thought il be the one that does not forget tht chimney piece and what do you know, got juice all over myself

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brommer

Rafique said:


> Its inevitable, you are not a true Dvarw owner unless you pull @Genosmate, third wicking today, I thought il be the one that does not forget tht chimney piece and what do you know, got juice all over myself



Yup, every time I’m in a hurry, it happens to me. It hasn’t happened again after I implemented Dvarw Rule #1, take your time, juice in the tank is way better than on your lap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Day 2 8 tanks later no leaks and wicks so efficiently I'm almost getting too much flavor. If I look past the primitive build deck and bottom filling It's hand down my second best purchase of the year, no dry hits and no leaking, bloody brilliant. 

It doesnt replace my reload because it's dual coil but does have better flavor.

@Rob Fisher it's probably been said before but thanks for letting us know about this gem.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rafique said:


> Day 2 8 tanks later no leaks and wicks so efficiently I'm almost getting too much flavor. If I look past the primitive build deck and bottom filling It's hand down my second best purchase of the year, no dry hits and no leaking, bloody brilliant.
> 
> It doesnt replace my reload because it's dual coil but does have better flavor.
> 
> @Rob Fisher it's probably been said before but thanks for letting us know about this gem.


I shall reply on behalf or @Rob Fisher and say that the Dvarw gets the :

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Just tryin out a bigger alien tonight. Wana get it warmer haha. 3x26 and 36 all n80 3mm inner 6 wraps. Lets test this baby out





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

You’ve had 17 minutes to test @Derek Van Zyl more than enough time we waiting

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bulldog said:


> You’ve had 17 minutes to test @Derek Van Zyl more than enough time we waiting



Yes @Derek Van Zyl let's have some feedback now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bulldog said:


> You’ve had 17 minutes to test @Derek Van Zyl more than enough time we waiting



Yes @Derek Van Zyl let's have some feedback now!


----------



## DougP

Yooohooooo Derek

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

@Derek Van Zyl I don’t understand why you had to lie to us, we all got excited now. That was really nasty, 2 hours we waited then realized the brandy was more important.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Sorry guys. Got a bit side tracked lol. All i can say is wow. Its defnitly warmer vape. I test it wieth killer custard same as on my o atty x. I have the biggest airflow disc in and the flavour is almost almost better than the o atty x. I will vape on it for a day or 2 with difrent juice aswell. But wow oh my goodness this thing rocks. And of course u used @robfisher wicking technique and it works a charm. Someone give that man a Bells wow the wicking is perfect. no leaking wicks pretty great bubbles all they way. 

#thehypeisreal
#dvarwforthewin

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Bulldog said:


> @Derek Van Zyl I don’t understand why you had to lie to us, we all got excited now. That was really nasty.


Sprry for rhe delay. Got side tracked with a live feed on savage lol. U have to try this coil. Ill clean the coil tomorrow and also show my coil position etc. It works a charm hey. Really amazing flavour

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks @Derek Van Zyl


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Bulldog said:


> Thanks @Derek Van Zyl


Ur welcome. Its a nice mellow warmish vaoe like i enjoy. Ill keep to this build now. Next meet u can try mine and ill put a coil in for u. Was a bit of a mission to pu the coil in but with some prep tweaking it actually goes in like a charm. Chicken Dinner on this coil wow

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP

Derek Van Zyl said:


> Ur welcome. Its a nice mellow warmish vaoe like i enjoy. Ill keep to this build now. Next meet u can try mine and ill put a coil in for u. Was a bit of a mission to pu the coil in but with some prep tweaking it actually goes in like a charm. Chicken Dinner on this coil wow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Now you got my hands itching for a coil like that

What wattage you vaping at

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brommer

I popped in a framed staple alien, built by @smilelykumeenit yesterday. 2.5 ID, 30x2 + 40, 5 wraps, coming in at 0.38 ohms.

This my first time using FSA coils...
The flavor is on a completely new level! 

Thanks @smilelykumeenit and @Pho3niX90 !

Now to get some for my other attys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jono90

Does anybody know if the Ultem tank parts hold up to tank cracking juices?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jono90 said:


> Does anybody know if the Ultem tank parts hold up to tank cracking juices?



Yes they do!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jono90

Awesome. so basically as good as glass? No change after prolonged usage?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jono90 said:


> Awesome. so basically as good as glass? No change after prolonged usage?



Yip pretty much... been using mine for a couple of weeks with a menthol juice and no issues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Another tankful of the great VK PomCool

So deliciously served up by the Dvarw DL. @Rob Fisher "Exocet wicking method" holding up superbly. No leaks. Great flavour.

@Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo please tell Max he made a winner here

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Schnappie

So on Friday I tried something new when putting in a new coil in my Dvarw. I have had moments of brilliance with the tank and sometimes after refill the flavour would fade. One of the local vapeshop guys recommended I try a spaced coil. I've never thought much of spaced coils but I decided to give it a go and slapped in a spaced alien, raised slightly above the posts. Up until today after a lot of refills the flavour has been really consistent. Seems to have fixed the problem in my case so worth a shot for those who want to give it a go or may have been battling a bit as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Schnappie said:


> So on Friday I tried something new when putting in a new coil in my Dvarw. I have had moments of brilliance with the tank and sometimes after refill the flavour would fade. One of the local vapeshop guys recommended I try a spaced coil. I've never thought much of spaced coils but I decided to give it a go and slapped in a spaced alien, raised slightly above the posts. Up until today after a lot of refills the flavour has been really consistent. Seems to have fixed the problem in my case so worth a shot for those who want to give it a go or may have been battling a bit as well.



Please post a pic or two , how many wraps ? What ID etc ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

Daniel said:


> Please post a pic or two , how many wraps ? What ID etc ?


Will do @Daniel. Its a nano fused clapton( not alien sorry) spaced 4 wraps 3mm. Will post pics later as soon as I have some space to take the tank apart or at home. It comes out at about .25 ohms but still a nice vape with red pill at between 30 to 35 watts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

@Daniel as requested

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Brommer

Great review @KZOR !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig

Loved the review @KZOR

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw rebuild time! Now just need to add Juice! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw rebuild time! Now just need to add Juice! Boom!
> View attachment 145458
> View attachment 145459


What juice did you add?  

That engraving though....dis p.... Mooi!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DougP

Daniel said:


> What juice did you add?
> 
> That engraving though....dis p.... Mooi!



I’m gonna take a wild guess here...
I bet it was red pill

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I’m gonna take a wild guess here...
> I bet it was red pill



Red pill is life




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Jeepers @jm10 
Another Red Pill pipeline from CT to Durban !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10

Silver said:


> Jeepers @jm10
> Another Red Pill pipeline from CT to Durban !



@Silver Red Pill is life @Rob Fisher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 87hunter

Howzit guys,

I've taken a big break since Jan with my youngest a bit prem and Mrs having complications with her ceaser. Been shoving money into my savings for just in case.

None the less I'm going to pull the trigger on a dwarv as a reward for being so frugal this year.

Just a quick question.

1. How long does their standard shipping take?

I'm going to pay for this via PayPal so not looking locally.
When the rand was strong I sent money to my sister in law in the UK and she put pounds in my PayPal account so it works out well.

Hope to join you guys soon

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

87hunter said:


> Howzit guys,
> 
> I've taken a big break since Jan with my youngest a bit prem and Mrs having complications with her ceaser. Been shoving money into my savings for just in case.
> 
> None the less I'm going to pull the trigger on a dwarv as a reward for being so frugal this year.
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> 1. How long does their standard shipping take?
> 
> I'm going to pay for this via PayPal so not looking locally.
> When the rand was strong I sent money to my sister in law in the UK and she put pounds in my PayPal account so it works out well.
> 
> Hope to join you guys soon


you wont be sorry
you might get into trouble with the Mrs but you wont be sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

87hunter said:


> 1. How long does their standard shipping take?



@87hunter it can take months! Rather contact @Zeki Hilmi and see if he hasn't got stock.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Rob Fisher said:


> @87hunter it can take months! Rather contact @Zeki Hilmi and see if he hasn't got stock.


Unfortunately when they dropped last week we sold out in 2 days. However we will get more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

87hunter said:


> Howzit guys,
> 
> I've taken a big break since Jan with my youngest a bit prem and Mrs having complications with her ceaser. Been shoving money into my savings for just in case.
> 
> None the less I'm going to pull the trigger on a dwarv as a reward for being so frugal this year.
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> 1. How long does their standard shipping take?
> 
> I'm going to pay for this via PayPal so not looking locally.
> When the rand was strong I sent money to my sister in law in the UK and she put pounds in my PayPal account so it works out well.
> 
> Hope to join you guys soon



It takes too long. Happened to me with the titanium fiber cotton from KHW and a hadaly cap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter

Thanks @BioHAZarD @Rob Fisher @Zeki Hilmi and @Amir for the insight.

Pity about the delivery times, but @Zeki Hilmi I'll keep an eye on your site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

A lovely interlocked alien on the Dvarw

28gx3/2x38g KPN80





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chris du Toit said:


> A lovely interlocked alien on the Dvarw
> 
> 28gx3/2x38g KPN80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



That looks awesome @Chris du Toit! After experimenting with a Vertebraid Coil in one of my Dvarw's I'm anxious to try more really exotic coils... it's so interesting how different coils vape differently!

I love this vaping game!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My next coil to test is also an Interlocked Alien! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris du Toit

Rob Fisher said:


> My next coil to test is also an Interlocked Alien! Boom!
> View attachment 146194


It's a good vape on the interlock, came in at 0.34ohms and vaping at 38w with XXX in the tank... Heaven! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Brommer

Chain vaping on the Dvarw, JEL Toffee D’luxe and LOTSA bubbles! Gotta luv it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## 87hunter

One more question, apart from the juice capacity what is the difference between the standard and nano?


----------



## Rob Fisher

87hunter said:


> One more question, apart from the juice capacity what is the difference between the standard and nano?



Some would argue better flavour because of the shorter chimney.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Guys, there is a poll on the Davrw FB group with Countries and Dvarw owners... please go up the South African entries! Many thanks!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1711339285549909/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys, there is a poll on the Davrw FB group with Countries and Dvarw owners... please go up the South African entries! Many thanks!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1711339285549909/


South Africa in 7th place so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Can anyone confirm if the Dvarw DL is hybrid safe?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

KZOR said:


> Can anyone confirm if the Dvarw DL is hybrid safe?


I've been using the MTL on a mech with no issues. If you concerned you can also file down the 510 negative thread that way the positive pin protrudes a bit more

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

I also noticed this post on their f/book page @KZOR . Also a MTL though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a heads up... There will be glass tanks being released for the Dvarw in about 2 months time! Boom! Poultry Meal!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Scouse45

Finally got my hands on one!! Machining is class and flavour is magic! @Rob Fisher I will be in for those glass tanks for sure

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Jono90

what is the general consensus on coil I.D?
Got a 3mm in mine. was wondering if 2.5mm will be better? especially in terms of wicking?


----------



## Silver

Jono90 said:


> what is the general consensus on coil I.D?
> Got a 3mm in mine. was wondering if 2.5mm will be better? especially in terms of wicking?



@Jono90 , it will be interesting to hear what the more experienced "Dvarwites" say but I have found that if you use 2.5mm you need to wick it quite tight so you have enough wick to suitably cover the juice holes. If there are gaps there then I get a little bit of leaking occasionally. When I make it tight on 2.5 there is just enough wick to cover the juice holes and I dont get leaks

I haven't tried 3mm though

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Scouse45

Jono90 said:


> what is the general consensus on coil I.D?
> Got a 3mm in mine. was wondering if 2.5mm will be better? especially in terms of wicking?


3mm is working nicely for me with my normal thickness of wicking. Exocet style and fluff the ends slightly

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I pretty much use Nano Aliens exclusively. 2.5mm Ni80's around the 0.4Ω mark at 28 watts. Titanium Fiber Cotton tight through the coil using the exocet method. Boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Jono90 said:


> what is the general consensus on coil I.D?
> Got a 3mm in mine. was wondering if 2.5mm will be better? especially in terms of wicking?


I also like 3mm,it reduces the airflow a little and I drop my coil as low as I can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil

Personally I prefer a 2.5mm at around 0.35 - 0.4 as it gives me the perfect airflow for my style of vaping. If you use the exocet method and fluff the ends up a bit there is plenty of cotton to cover the juice holes. I haven't had a single leak using this combination.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

I prefer a double 27ml shot of a good bourbon. 
Unrelated though I use 2.5 and 3mm ID. Taken my coils up a notch to test with more airflow but I have historically had them as low as possible to restrict the airflow further.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

Christos said:


> I prefer a double 27ml shot of a good bourbon.
> Unrelated though I use 2.5 and 3mm ID. Taken my coils up a notch to test with more airflow but I have historically had them as low as possible to restrict the airflow further.



Lagavulin for me everyday.

2.5 ID, coils raised slightly with the Rob foosher technique with TFC works for me. No leaks, just enough airflow and flavour @ 30w hitting around 0.4 ohms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL number 8 build and wick! Love the fact that Baby Choo is now on the base. Also, the peak insulator on the one post is now visible and extends further than previous versions. Ni80 Nano Alien 2.5mm 0.4Ω

Reactions: Winner 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw DL number 8 build and wick! Love the fact that Baby Choo is now on the base. Also, the peak insulator on the one post is now visible and extends further than previous versions. Ni80 Nano Alien 2.5mm 0.4Ω
> View attachment 149462
> View attachment 149463
> View attachment 149464
> View attachment 149465
> View attachment 149466
> View attachment 149467
> View attachment 149468
> View attachment 149469



What reducer are you using uncle ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> What reducer are you using uncle ?



@Daniel I use the standard one that comes fitted.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pit Stop of Dvarw's on a major scale! Boom!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> Pit Stop of Dvarw's on a major scale! Boom!
> View attachment 149666



DO you have a pic of the gold on any mod ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rafique said:


> DO you have a pic of the gold on any mod ?



There is a special mod leaving Malaysia tomorrow that is the one made for the Golden Dvarw's!

But I am busy cleaning and building the gold DVarw's and will do some pics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

First Golden Dvarw is operational!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> First Golden Dvarw is operational!
> View attachment 149717
> View attachment 149718
> View attachment 149719
> View attachment 149720


if I ever visit, ill be more inclined to steal the toys than the vape gear

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Scouse45

2nd dvarw on the go.... 2 times!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Snap on the abalone hotcig150 dvarw combo @Scouse45 !
Looks great

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Scouse45



And just what is a SKyline doing in the Dvarw thread?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Ah man sorry @Rob Fisher. I am such a Goose!! 

Let me redo that pic...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Ah man sorry @Rob Fisher. I am such a Goose!!
> 
> Let me redo that pic...



Hi Ho @Silver that is MUCH more BETTER!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45

Silver said:


> Ah man sorry @Rob Fisher. I am such a Goose!!
> 
> Let me redo that pic...


I had 2 hotcigs once and sold them like an idiot. Now I hunted to find one for my dvarw! Still by far my favourite mod and will not b leaving me or the dvarw!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Golden Dvarw #2 operational!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Winner @Rob Fisher
Looks at home on the gold snowwolf!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Jono90 said:


> what is the general consensus on coil I.D?
> Got a 3mm in mine. was wondering if 2.5mm will be better? especially in terms of wicking?


I've tried both 2.5mm and 3mm and definitely prefer the flavour of 2.5mm in the Dvarw. Wicking also better using Rob's Exo method

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yas786

Hoping I can snag one of these on Friday as that’s when I was told they will restock. 

Is it the DL version that everyone is raving about??


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yas786 said:


> Hoping I can snag one of these on Friday as that’s when I was told they will restock.
> 
> Is it the DL version that everyone is raving about??



@Yas786 the MTL guys rave about the Dvarw MTL and us Direct Lung boys and girls rave about the Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yas786

Lol well I use DL so will probably get that one. Just hope I get on their website in time.

Wish me luck as I’ve been after one for some time but just haven’t been able to get one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

Yas786 said:


> Lol well I use DL so will probably get that one. Just hope I get on their website in time.
> 
> Wish me luck as I’ve been after one for some time but just haven’t been able to get one.



Zeki has stock and and if you ask nicely you should get in within a day so before the weekend.


https://voodoovapour.co.za/high-end-rda-rdta-s-and-rta-s/193-dvarw-dl-rta.html#/110-design-standard

Plus he has some steamtuners ad ons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

jm10 said:


> Zeki has stock and and if you ask nicely you should get in within a day so before the weekend.
> 
> 
> https://voodoovapour.co.za/high-end-rda-rdta-s-and-rta-s/193-dvarw-dl-rta.html#/110-design-standard
> 
> Plus he has some steamtuners ad ons
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Only problem is @Yas786 is in the UK.


----------



## Yas786

Yes as @Rob Fisher said I’m in the UK so unfortunately that’s a no go


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> Only problem is @Yas786 is in the UK.



Lol my bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yas786

Just a quick question my fellow vaping friends. 

Now that I’m looking to do get a dvarvw dl tank, hopefully tomorrow. I’m also interested in the steam tuners uplift tanks as well. 

On a few pages back, I see there are the yellow ultem ones and the nice clear ones. 

So I’m after a clear one and I’ve seen this on the khw mods website 
https://www.khwmods.com/index.php/product/steam-tuners-dvarw-dl-rta-6ml-clear-cap/

Is that the pure clear one?? As it looks frosted in the pics?? If it isn’t if someone can kindly post up the right version so I can order one with my dvarv. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Yas786 the Steam Tuner Caps look awesome and when you put juice in they are 100% clear as glass. Two issues... they are hell of a tight to remove initially and also if you use menthol or citrus juices they do degrade and mark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

@Yas786 And you need the straw jobbie method to fill to the top  , here's my review on it if you interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786

Thanks guys, I did have a look at your straw method @Daniel lol. That’s pretty 

Ahh problem is I vape alot of menthol ie ws23 juices. So if those glass tanks from steam tuners degrade that might be an issue for me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yas786 said:


> Thanks guys, I did have a look at your straw method @Daniel lol. That’s pretty
> 
> Ahh problem is I vape alot of menthol ie ws23 juices. So if those glass tanks from steam tuners degrade that might be an issue for me...



Yes, it will be an issue @Yas786.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes, it will be an issue @Yas786.


Hmmm I suppose I could just use my non menthol juices in it. Tend to use the menthols in my squonkers.

Still I’ll nab one as they do look bloody nice on the dvarvw. 

Now just the wait for tomo to try and get one lol. Quite excited as it reminds me of when I got my kayfun many yrs ago. Sold that in the end as I was getting into sub ohm vaping. 

Thanks @Rob Fisher


----------



## Ash

Yas786 said:


> Hmmm I suppose I could just use my non menthol juices in it. Tend to use the menthols in my squonkers.
> 
> Still I’ll nab one as they do look bloody nice on the dvarvw.
> 
> Now just the wait for tomo to try and get one lol. Quite excited as it reminds me of when I got my kayfun many yrs ago. Sold that in the end as I was getting into sub ohm vaping.
> 
> Thanks @Rob Fisher



Honestly, just use the normal tank that comes with Dvarw for your menthols. I am a menthol/Ice only user and all my juices are exceptional in dvarw. You will find it is a lot better than the rda's

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yas786

Ash said:


> Honestly, just use the normal tank that comes with Dvarw for your menthols. I am a menthol/Ice only user and all my juices are exceptional in dvarw. You will find it is a lot better than the rda's


I probably will do that, use the tank that comes with the dvarvw for menthol but use steam tuners for my fruit based juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Yas786 said:


> I probably will do that, use the tank that comes with the dvarvw for menthol but use steam tuners for my fruit based juices.



@Yas786 , by the way, I find the Dvarw DL is excellent for my fruity menthols.
Am using the stock tank and parts, I dont have the uplifts.


----------



## DougP

I know I gonna get shot for this by Rob.
Just get the Zeus single coil RTA glass and have the best of both worlds

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I know I gonna get shot for this by Rob.
> Just get the Zeus single coil RTA glass and have the best of both worlds



Sorry if this is a dumb question @Blends Of Distinction - but what is the benefit of that over the normal stock Dvarw glass?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I know I gonna get shot for this by Rob.
> Just get the Zeus single coil RTA glass and have the best of both worlds



OMG! My OCD and that glass overhang!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question @Blends Of Distinction - but what is the benefit of that over the normal stock Dvarw glass?



We all think real glass vs plastic gives a better flavour! Hi Ho @Silver! The good thing is that REAL glass tanks will be available soon and they will fit 100% perfectly!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP

Silver said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question @Blends Of Distinction - but what is the benefit of that over the normal stock Dvarw glass?



Hi Silver 
The Zeus is glass. The Dvarw is not glass it’s plastic


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> We all think real glass vs plastic gives a better flavour! Hi Ho @Silver! The good thing is that REAL glass tanks will be available soon and they will fit 100% perfectly!



@Rob Fisher , the stock Dvarw has a plastic tank then. Right?
But its working fine on my menthols though...
Is it just the Steamtuners ones that have a problem?


----------



## DougP

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! My OCD and that glass overhang!



Sorry but Doug has fled the room in fear of Robs response and is hiding. He has asked me to type here on his behalf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DougP

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , the stock Dvarw has a plastic tank then. Right?
> But its working fine on my menthols though...
> Is it just the Steamtuners ones that have a problem?



Urm (whisper in Silvers ear...... try the glass on there versus the plastic and then tell me how the flavor is)

I know I am getting contentious but this being a HE RTA one would at the least have expected a glass tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Urm (whisper in Silvers ear...... try the glass on there versus the plastic and then tell me how the flavor is)
> 
> I know I am getting contentious but this being a HE RTA one would at the least have expected a glass tank



@Blends Of Distinction - don't mock the plastic tanks!
My Evod is plastic and the flavour I get on my VM Berry Blaze + menthol juice is tops!!!

By the way, I am vaping Ice Pop Greek Fruit in the plastic Dvarw right now. Flavour is stellar! 

But now you have me wondering....
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

Right now the Zeus single coil RTA glass does fit properly as in length and inner diameter. 
Yip there is a fraction of a over hang on the outside edge where the glass is slightly (ever slightly) wider but you get the benefit of glass. 

From a price point I am assuming it will also be a fraction of the cost of the Dvarw glass when it becomes available. 

And, lastly it can be easily sourced as the Zeus is sold by almost every Retailer






Over hang not that bad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP

Silver said:


> @Blends Of Distinction - don't mock the plastic tanks!
> My Evod is plastic and the flavour I get on my VM Berry Blaze + menthol juice is tops!!!
> 
> By the way, I am vaping Ice Pop Greek Fruit in the plastic Dvarw right now. Flavour is stellar!
> 
> But now you have me wondering....
> Lol



Urmmmmm wait till you try it with the glass .... now I’m stirring I know ... anybody seen Rob ... whilst the cats away the mice.... naaa never mind I

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , the stock Dvarw has a plastic tank then. Right?
> But its working fine on my menthols though...
> Is it just the Steamtuners ones that have a problem?



Yes @Silver it's just the Stem Tuners one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yas786

Update time. 

Yayyyy managed to finally nab the Dvarvw DL tank with a steam tuners uplift kit as well. 
Quite pricey, cost me £117 with shipping. 

Fingers crossed I will have it by early next week I hope 

Looking forward to playing around with it and joining in with the hype of this tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Yas786 said:


> Update time.
> 
> Yayyyy managed to finally nab the Dvarvw DL tank with a steam tuners uplift kit as well.
> Quite pricey, cost me £117 with shipping.
> 
> Fingers crossed I will have it by early next week I hope
> 
> Looking forward to playing around with it and joining in with the hype of this tank.



Congrats @Yas786 
Looking forward to hearing about how you find it when youve had a chance to get acquainted


----------



## Yas786

So I was woken up at 8am today by my parcel delivery guy, who had a little package for me. 

I was half asleep as it was but signed for the package, not realising what it could be lol. I get a lot of stuff delivered to me thanks to the wife using my amazon account. 

Anyhow opened up the package and lo and behold my Dvarvw DL Rta has finally arrived with the steam tuners uplift tank as well. 

I think I screamed a little haha but I had a quick look at it then went back to bed. Woke up about an hr ago, took it apart and gave the Dvarvw a nice little warm bath to clear any machine oil left on the tank. 

Anyhow haven’t had a chance to coil and wick it, probably do that after I finish work today. Only problem is my wire is quite chunky so not sure if the screws will be able to grab hold of the ends. But we shall see. 

Here it is in all its beautiful glory, I know there are plenty of pics in this thread but thought I’d post up a pic too

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Yas786

So decided I’m too excited to not try and coil/wick the tank. 

But have hit a brick wall sadly, all my wires I have are far too chunky to go into the RTA. The little grub screws just won’t grab onto the wires and if they do, a little wiggle and out they pop . 

Arghh guess I’ll have to try and track down some thinner gauge wire for this tank. Which means it will be a few days before I get hold of any. 

At the moment I’m using a roll of geekvape as fused Clapton wire. It’s 26ga*2 + 30ga wire, which makes it far too thick for the screws to grab hold of it. Unless I’m doing something wrong but I’ve tried wrapping the wire around the post but nope won’t hold onto it. 

Any particular gauge of wire I should be looking at guys?? Prefer fused Clapton wire, I have a roll of flapton wire and that definitely won’t work lol.


----------



## Yas786

Ok so found a pre made flapton coil in my box of pre made coils. Managed to get that into the rta and secured nice and snug. 

Using @Rob Fisher Exocet method of wicking. Juiced up the coil and cotton, gave it a test fire, looks all good so far. 

Filled the tank with some raspberry soufflé juice from a UK company called drip hacks. Put it on one of my mods, reads .20ohm so turned wattage down to 40watts and had a vape....

Wow what flavour and clouds this rta chucks out lol. I have the same juice in the Wotofo smm rta and the flavour is good but the dvarvw is bringing out notes that I haven’t tasted before, even with the same juice on my various rdas. 

I’m just gobsmacked at just how good this rta is. Airflow is nice and smooth and no annoying whistles etc. Not sure which airflow ring I have but it’s the one that came pre installed in the rta. 

But yes I can definitely see this rta becoming my favourite one out of all my rtas I have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Yas786

Anyone have any recommendations on some good quality wire that will be easy to coil on this rta??

Fused clapton, staggered etc etc even alien coils but I’ll probably get them from a guy up in Scotland who does some excellent alien coils for a pretty decent price. 
But just need to know which gauge of wire I should be getting. 

Any help mucho appreciated guys. 

I’ve already vaped 3 tanks of raspberry soufflé on this rta, it’s just so tasty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Yas786 my go to coils are Ni80 2.5mm Nano Aliens 3x29/38 6 wrap 0.4Ω

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

@Yas786 and I use 2x26 SS316L/36 Ni80 fused Claptons 3mm 0.25Ω


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the Dvarw @Yas786 !!
Glad you got it going and that you are liking it

I have also used that VandyVape superfine MTL wire with good results.
2.5mm ID - about 6 wraps or so - comes out at about 0.7 ohms or thereabouts.

It's this one if you want to have a look at the specs:
https://www.vapeking.co.za/vandy-vape-superfine-mtl-fused-clapton-ni80-wire-30g238g-3m.html


----------



## Yas786

Silver said:


> Congrats on the Dvarw @Yas786 !!
> Glad you got it going and that you are liking it
> 
> I have also used that VandyVape superfine MTL wire with good results.
> 2.5mm ID - about 6 wraps or so - comes out at about 0.7 ohms or thereabouts.
> 
> It's this one if you want to have a look at the specs:
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/vandy-vape-superfine-mtl-fused-clapton-ni80-wire-30g238g-3m.html





Rob Fisher said:


> @Yas786 my go to coils are Ni80 2.5mm Nano Aliens 3x29/38 6 wrap 0.4Ω





Bulldog said:


> @Yas786 and I use 2x26 SS316L/36 Ni80 fused Claptons 3mm 0.25Ω



Thanks guys so all those mentioned above shouldn’t be too hard to coil. What I mean the grub screws won’t have any issues holding onto them?? 

As I said in one of my above posts I tried a fused clapton coil and it just wouldn’t get trapped in the screws. 

Similar to what bulldog uses but mine being a 26*2/30 gauge wire. Which the screws wouldn’t hold onto.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yas786 said:


> What I mean the grub screws won’t have any issues holding onto them??
> 
> As I said in one of my above posts I tried a fused clapton coil and it just wouldn’t get trapped in the screws.



I have done it so many time I don't have an issue changing coils with my Nano Aliens!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Yas786 
The grub screws hold onto that Superfine MTL fused clapton wire I posted above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786

Rob Fisher said:


> I have done it so many time I don't have an issue changing coils with my Nano Aliens!


Thanks Rob, I’ll see if my guy can do me 2.5mm nano aliens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786

Silver said:


> Hi @Yas786
> The grub screws hold onto that Superfine MTL fused clapton wire I posted above.



Thanks Silver, trying to find a stockist here in the uk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786

Well managed to find a place here in the UK that has a similar wire to what @Silver posted a page back or so. 

I’ve managed to get someone in the UK to make me some alien nano coils at 2.5mm id but using NI80 wire. 

Should have them by Friday then I’ll give them a go in the dvarvw.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yas786

Ok so having had this rta for a few days now. All I will say is wow, it’s unbelievably good flavour wise. 

I just managed to put the steam tuners tank on it. Couldn’t find the right size straw so used one which was a tad bit loose but it fit. The one I tried before was a bit tight and wouldn’t go through the hole. So filled it up, a little bit of juice came out where the straw was but not too much of it. 

Vaping some pineapple juice and again mind blowing flavour. Every juice so far I’ve tried has brought out some notes in the juice that I couldn’t taste before in my rdas and other rtas. 

I’m now looking at my other high end rdas, squonk mods and thinking it’s time to get rid of them and just get another couple of Dvarvw’s lol. 

Absolutely love this rta, amazing isn’t the word.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

That's amazing @Yas786 and great to hear

It's a big win when something comes along that one likes a lot


----------



## Scouse45

@Rob Fisher do we have any idea when the glass tanks will be ready?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> @Rob Fisher do we have any idea when the glass tanks will be ready?



No not yet. But I think they are in the works but Peter hasn't said when they will be ready. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786

Well I’m a bit dumb, I put on the steam tuners tank on my dvarvw, screwed it on and thought ooh that looks quite nice once I had filled with some juice. 

It was only after a few vapes I looked at the tank and thought hold on it looks a bit bent ie not straight. So I then realised that I had screwed the tank on but hadn’t screwed it on straight lol. 

No wonder I wasn’t getting a decent vape, no juice has leaked out though. 

So finished the tank and gave it a clean, re wicked and this time I made sure it was on straight lol. 

Thankfully I didn’t thread the tank or crack it. 

Hopefully soon they will have proper glass tanks for this rta. Haven’t stopped vaping on this brilliant tank, it’s a nice understated looking rta that doesn’t scream look at me!!! Makes it even better.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Lol @Yas786 
You should have taken a pic for us of the skew tank
Glad you liking it. I agree that its understated and very good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yas786

Silver said:


> Lol @Yas786
> You should have taken a pic for us of the skew tank
> Glad you liking it. I agree that its understated and very good


Haha in hindsight I should have . 

But I honestly didn’t even notice till I had filled it with juice then I was oh bugger me silly . 

Oh well at the moment vaping some lovely mango menthol juice but in the tank that came with the dvarvw. Don’t really want the steam tuners to start cracking on me etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786

Almost a month of owning the Dvarvw DL and it’s probably the only atty I use at the moment. It’s that damn good. 

Anyhow thinking of buying a mod for it, was considering the new bonza mech mod from vaping bogan but in silver. 

Anyone own one and does it matchy matchy with the Dvarvw??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo helping me recoil and wick up the Dvarw family!



Six Dvarw's ready for action over this holiday season. I love fresh coils and fresh wick so two are operational and then the other four are ready to add juice and pop onto a mod and head out for a really fresh day vaping!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Beserker786

So I managed to snag a Dvarw DL off @Jono90 in the classifieds! I spent some time with the wire I have , dual core Clapton, 26 gauge cores wrapped in 35 gauge. Anyway, what a mission to screw down! But I managed it! It read around 0.32 ohms initially, and 0.272 after wicking and on my device. Used the Exocet method to wick! So far no leaks, and I used the 4mm airflow, it’s quite nice DL

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a heads up for those that always wished the Dvarw had top fill. Steam Tuners are releasing the top fill for the MTL and the DL version shortly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here is an update about the new SteamTuners Top-fill kit for Dvarw!

There will be 3 different versions!
- 2ml for Dvarw MTL
- 3.5ml for Dvarw MTL 
- 3.5ml for Dvarw DL

As far as release dates:
-Both 3.5ml kits for both MTL and DL will be ready the first days of January.
-2ml kits for MTL will be available within the month! 

Our team is racing against the clock so we can have a small batch of the 2ml kits on Monday 24/12. All Registered Post orders will be shipped on 27/12 and DHL Express orders that will be placed by early Monday will be shipped the very same day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Beserker786 said:


> View attachment 154208
> View attachment 154207
> So I managed to snag a Dvarw DL off @Jono90 in the classifieds! I spent some time with the wire I have , dual core Clapton, 26 gauge cores wrapped in 35 gauge. Anyway, what a mission to screw down! But I managed it! It read around 0.32 ohms initially, and 0.272 after wicking and on my device. Used the Exocet method to wick! So far no leaks, and I used the 4mm airflow, it’s quite nice DL


Change the screws. The flat screws give you about 0.5 mm holding space more, and make quite a difference.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is an update about the new SteamTuners Top-fill kit for Dvarw!
> 
> There will be 3 different versions!
> - 2ml for Dvarw MTL
> - 3.5ml for Dvarw MTL
> - 3.5ml for Dvarw DL
> 
> As far as release dates:
> -Both 3.5ml kits for both MTL and DL will be ready the first days of January.
> -2ml kits for MTL will be available within the month!
> 
> Our team is racing against the clock so we can have a small batch of the 2ml kits on Monday 24/12. All Registered Post orders will be shipped on 27/12 and DHL Express orders that will be placed by early Monday will be shipped the very same day!
> 
> View attachment 154339


This I will need @Rob Fisher DL only for me!! Keep us posted if anyone does a group buy or anything

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Scouse45 said:


> This I will need @Rob Fisher DL only for me!! Keep us posted if anyone does a group buy or anything



Even me i need. This is a must have. Hopefully we get them there here soon somehow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brommer

I dropped my nano-steamtuners tank on the tiles a few weeks ago. It cracked. Soooo glad now I didn’t conplete my order for a new one!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> This I will need @Rob Fisher DL only for me!! Keep us posted if anyone does a group buy or anything



Zeki will be ordering stock for SA!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vix

Can now also say I am a Dvarw DL convert. Got mine about a week back from Zeki and it is the most satisfying vape I have ever had.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Yas786

Oooh now that is good news @Rob Fisher. I love the steam tuners tank I have for the Dvarvw dl tank but wished it was top fill and now they have obliged. 

Will keep my eye on their web page so I can order one. 

Any more word on a fully glass tank??


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yas786 said:


> Oooh now that is good news @Rob Fisher. I love the steam tuners tank I have for the Dvarvw dl tank but wished it was top fill and now they have obliged.
> 
> Will keep my eye on their web page so I can order one.
> 
> Any more word on a fully glass tank??



No news on the glass tank yet...I guess we may see it in Jan.


----------



## Rob Fisher

There are some 22mm top fill tanks available at https://dibs.gr/product/dvarw-top-fill-kit/?lang=en at 45.00€ and shipping is 40.00€

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asad native Vaper

Anyone here have Steam tuners nano clear cap


----------



## Resistance

Asad native Vaper said:


> Anyone here have Steam tuners nano clear cap


@Ash


----------



## vicTor

Rob Fisher said:


> There are some 22mm top fill tanks available at https://dibs.gr/product/dvarw-top-fill-kit/?lang=en at 45.00€ and shipping is 40.00€
> View attachment 154368



@Daniel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

vicTor said:


> @Daniel


2mls...meh prefer the bottom refill less chance of leaking or gurgling when refilling....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Queen of hearts and the King of RTA's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

That is classic @Rob Fisher !!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well, the Dvarw broke the internet today! It was the first restocking of Dvarw's of 2019 and the web site collapsed under the pressure! F5 wars the likes that we haven't seen for a while! The world has woken up to the Dvarw! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

They sold out of everything in under 30 seconds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Rob Fisher said:


> They sold out of everything in under 30 seconds!
> View attachment 155607


Just glad SA cottoned on months earlier and some of us don't have to deal with this for this tank. Thanks @Rob Fisher for the heads up months before the rush started

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Well, the Dvarw broke the internet today! It was the first restocking of Dvarw's of 2019 and the web site collapsed under the pressure! F5 wars the likes that we haven't seen for a while! The world has woken up to the Dvarw! Bazinga!
> View attachment 155606



Wow @Rob Fisher !
Thanks for the Dvarw buy you did a while back - am very happy with my Dvarw and it shines for me on the fruity menthols big time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Silver said:


> Wow @Rob Fisher !
> Thanks for the Dvarw buy you did a while back - am very happy with my Dvarw and it shines for me on the fruity menthols big time


It's cracking good with a good tobacco in it as well. 
Using one of mine for tobacco only.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> It's cracking good with a good tobacco in it as well.
> Using one of mine for tobacco only.



Its funny you should say that @M.Adhir 

I tried Taviro in the Hadaly and the Dvarw and much prefer it in the Hadaly. Taviro is not a hardcore tobacco though but its a great juice

Then i tried Wiener Vape's Panama - and its a lot better for me in the Dvarw. This is a fruity menthol. Not sure why but for me the Dvarw has always done very well on the fruity menthols.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Silver said:


> Its funny you should say that @M.Adhir
> 
> I tried Taviro in the Hadaly and the Dvarw and much prefer it in the Hadaly. Taviro is not a hardcore tobacco though but its a great juice
> 
> Then i tried Wiener Vape's Panama - and its a lot better for me in the Dvarw. This is a fruity menthol. Not sure why but for me the Dvarw has always done very well on the fruity menthols.



Yeah it does shine on fruity menthols, but try a rich tobacco (I've used a honey roast, good boy oak aged, vgod cubano in the dvarw and all are amazing )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Special Edition Dvarw DL's. Media Blasted, 24-carat Gold Plated and hand engraved! Why? Because Dvarw's Rock!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Stunning group of RTAs @Rob Fisher !

The mods are awesome too!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Hopefully by tomorrow I will be a part of the Dvarw owners!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yas786

Have to say the Dvarvw dl is probably THE best tank I’ve ever used, been using this tank for the past few mths solid. Sure it’s a bit fiddly getting coils in especially big ones as that’s what I’m normally used to. But got a few smaller handmade ni80 aliens from a guy I know in the UK and now it’s a doddle. But even then I can still get a 3mm id coil in it. 

But honestly I only use this tank, I’ve pretty much retired my rdas and squonk rdas now. 

Just can’t get over how damn good this tank is. It really shines with menthols and even my fruity/dessert juices. 

If it wasn’t for @Rob Fisher i would have never discovered the awesomeness and joys of this tank. 

KHW have really and utterly knocked this out of the cricket ground and into the stratosphere lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yas786 said:


> Have to say the Dvarvw dl is probably THE best tank I’ve ever used, been using this tank for the past few mths solid. Sure it’s a bit fiddly getting coils in especially big ones as that’s what I’m normally used to. But got a few smaller handmade ni80 aliens from a guy I know in the UK and now it’s a doddle. But even then I can still get a 3mm id coil in it.
> 
> But honestly I only use this tank, I’ve pretty much retired my rdas and squonk rdas now.
> 
> Just can’t get over how damn good this tank is. It really shines with menthols and even my fruity/dessert juices.
> 
> If it wasn’t for @Rob Fisher i would have never discovered the awesomeness and joys of this tank.
> 
> KHW have really and utterly knocked this out of the cricket ground and into the stratosphere lol.



Thanks @Yas786! Yes there is no question that the Dvarw DL is one fantastic tank... there are very few devices I have more than one of... the only items I have multiple of are the Solar Storm, REO, Dani Mini, Skyline and Billet Box and all these are top class! And of everything in my arsenal, the Dvarw DL takes first place!

I still remember the first time I tried a Dvarw DL... a chap from the Phillipenes I had been chatting to about RTA's mentioned the Dvarw DL and I ordered one from KHW Mods in Hungary... it came by post so it took a couple of months and I had almost forgotten about it... when it arrived I wasn't that impressed... bottom fill and old style posts... but I built it anyway...

WOW just wow... I thought I was imagining it and mentioned it to a few mates who thought they may like one so I did a group buy for 6 of them... when they tried it they also said WOW! So I did another group buy for a few more people who wanted to try it... by the time I had had enough of the admin and hassles of Group Buys I had imported over a hundred thousand rands worth of Dvarw's!

Right now I have 8 Davrw DL's, 1 Dvarw MTL and 1 Dvarw 16 and the Dvarw DL is pretty much the only atty I use anymore and boy oh boy have I tried a few RTA's, RDA's and RDTA's in my time!

The Dvarw is a game changer of note! It has to be said they are a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Yas786 said:


> Have to say the Dvarvw dl is probably THE best tank I’ve ever used, been using this tank for the past few mths solid. Sure it’s a bit fiddly getting coils in especially big ones as that’s what I’m normally used to. But got a few smaller handmade ni80 aliens from a guy I know in the UK and now it’s a doddle. But even then I can still get a 3mm id coil in it.
> 
> But honestly I only use this tank, I’ve pretty much retired my rdas and squonk rdas now.
> 
> Just can’t get over how damn good this tank is. It really shines with menthols and even my fruity/dessert juices.
> 
> If it wasn’t for @Rob Fisher i would have never discovered the awesomeness and joys of this tank.
> 
> KHW have really and utterly knocked this out of the cricket ground and into the stratosphere lol.



Glad its working well for you @Yas786 and thanks for letting us know

I agree - if it wasnt for @Rob Fisher , there is no way I would have gotten a Dvarw, probably would never even have heard of it. But it is a great tank indeed and is giving me lots of vaping pleasure too. I still use other tanks though for various applications but the Dvarw has a solid place in my rotation

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix

Some advice please...

I will actively start looking for a authentic second hand Dvarw DL in February (nonprize for guessing why!). Are there any easy visual ways to identify authentic from clone. Don’t want to be ripped off.


----------



## Daniel

The old and the not so old....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN

Tried one of these from a friend of mine and it was sheer bliss. 

I have never come across a Mtl atty quite as fine as this.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Maybe it's time to get rid of everything and get one of these. This thread taunts me every time I open it!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah it does shine on fruity menthols, but try a rich tobacco (I've used a honey roast, good boy oak aged, vgod cubano in the dvarw and all are amazing )


You had me try Matador (tobacco) in the Dvarw MTL. You are right! @Silver.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Andre said:


> You had me try Matador (tobacco) in the Dvarw MTL. You are right! @Silver.


wait who's right, me or Silver. lol. 
hope you enjoyed it- i actually ended up buying one of my dvarw's back yesterday from the bloke i sold it to.
so i have another tobacco flavour monster in the making

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

M.Adhir said:


> wait who's right, me or Silver. lol.
> hope you enjoyed it- i actually ended up buying one of my dvarw's back yesterday from the bloke i sold it to.
> so i have another tobacco flavour monster in the making


Lol, you are right. Silver tagged for information.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Juggerknot Mini, the Gear and Beest RTA’s are all pretty good but I’m afraid the Dvarw DL wins every time! Well for me anyway. And I have tested a lot of high-end RTA's and while they are really awesome and some very beautiful they just don't match up to the practicality and flavour of theDvarw DL... 

It is not surprising that the world has finally woken up to that fact and getting an authentic Dvarw is nearly as hard as getting a NarCa these days!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

I spotted some clear caps for the Dvarw DL from Never Normal so I grabbed one to check it out... not cheap for a piece of plastic coming in at $50 plus shipping... nicely paced in a pill bottle with cotton padding and they also added a short straw so that you can bottom fill the cap right to the top. NB don't fill it right to the top because the dome on the deck still needs to go in so a bit of a fail for me there... 

Happily, the drip tip is removable so I can use my Tower tips from Siam Mods! The drip tip it comes with is a bit short for my liking.

It looks pretty good but obviously doesn't hold as much juice as my standard cap. It doesn't seem to have detracted from the flavour of the Dvarw so that's a positive. It's well made and fits perfectly. It is still bottom fill. Nice to have to play with but my normal Dvarw caps will be going nowhere quick!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel

Also tried Good Boy oak aged in the Dvarw....needless to say I polished a bottle in four days. 

Now if only I could hunt a MTL one down.

And these topcaps meh not for me mission to fill only pro is the Dvarw in normal mode is a bit tall.....so these help with that....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Daniel said:


> Also tried Good Boy oak aged in the Dvarw....needless to say I polished a bottle in four days.



Been telling people about Good Boy Oak Aged in the Dvarw.
And a good honey roasted tobacco.
People weren't listening though lol.
It's just amazing in there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

M.Adhir said:


> Been telling people about Good Boy Oak Aged in the Dvarw.
> And a good honey roasted tobacco.
> People weren't listening though lol.
> It's just amazing in there.



Hey I was listening  
Want to try Taviro in the Dvarw also  
I think the MTL version will be even better for the lower notes to come through ..... now to find one ..... anyone ?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Daniel said:


> Hey I was listening
> Want to try Taviro in the Dvarw also
> I think the MTL version will be even better for the lower notes to come through ..... now to find one ..... anyone ?


Even me i think i want one mtl now lol.
Taviro was pretty good as well- with one of the smaller airflow inserts used.
Im plotting to try something liquorice-like as well in it (tobacco/ licquorice/ rich cream/ but no custard), just need to find/mix the chosen one first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Interesting statistic... KHW Mods in Hungary have sold over 6,000 Dvarw's! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

That would equate to over Seven Million Rands worth!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Interesting statistic... KHW Mods in Hungary have sold over 6,000 Dvarw's! Bazinga!
> View attachment 157501



That's great @Rob Fisher !
I would imagine at least 100-200 came here to SA - thanks to you originally.
Maybe even more - maybe 300 - so about 5% of their 6,000 number
Not bad

I assume some of your raving must have boosted other sales for them too
Justified because it's a great tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That's great @Rob Fisher !
> I would imagine at least 100-200 came here to SA - thanks to you originally.
> Maybe even more - maybe 300 - so about 5% of their 6,000 number
> Not bad
> 
> I assume some of your raving must have boosted other sales for them too
> Justified because it's a great tank



Yip I guess my posts and raving lead to a Dvarw Sale or two!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yas786

Well if it wasn’t for @Rob Fisher I would have never discovered the joys of this tank. 
Of course I don’t live in SA rather the uk and I’m sure there are a few flying around good ole Blighty lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Yas786 said:


> Well if it wasn’t for @Rob Fisher I would have never discovered the joys of this tank.
> Of course I don’t live in SA rather the uk and I’m sure there are a few flying around good ole Blighty lol.



This is amazing @Yas786 

Someone in the UK logs onto a South African forum and a guy wearing shorts in Durban advises him on a tank from Hungary. Lol

Classic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Vix

Voodoo Vapour has gotten some stock of the Dvarw DL if anyone is still in the market to pick one up and also got the Steam Tuners top fill kits for Dvarw DL

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw's from Hungary via Germany for plating! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw's from Hungary via Germany for plating! Bazinga!
> View attachment 157766
> View attachment 157767
> View attachment 157768
> View attachment 157769


Just when I thought they couldn’t look better! Beautiful!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw's from Hungary via Germany for plating! Bazinga!
> View attachment 157766
> View attachment 157767
> View attachment 157768
> View attachment 157769


The white one is to kill for! Many happy vapes @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw's from Hungary via Germany for plating! Bazinga!
> View attachment 157766
> View attachment 157767
> View attachment 157768
> View attachment 157769

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow, the humble Dvarw has come a long way in a year! I started raving about it when I got my first one way back in Feb last year... since then I have bought a few more and continued to praise the Dvarw DL RTA... now a year later it's one of the hardest RTA's to get your hands on and is now sold on an X1 basis because he can only make 300 a month and they sell out in minutes... 

What I find especially pleasing is the major high-end influences are now discovering the Dvarw... and even Steam Tuners are making Vape Uplifts for the Dvarw's.

I have a fine selection of high-end gear and I pretty much only use my Dvarw's... for my Red Pill nothing compares for me... 

A lot of high-enders didn't give it a second look because by high-end standards it was a cheap RTA... it may well be one of the cheapest of the higher end RTA's... but it RULES! For me and many others anyway!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G

I know the Dvarw is as rare as chicken teeth and someone said Voodoo Vapour had stock (not anymore) but where can i place something like notify me when in stock? I really want to get it and due to January finances missed out on buying one here on the forum.


----------



## CaliGuy

Juan_G said:


> I know the Dvarw is as rare as chicken teeth and someone said Voodoo Vapour had stock (not anymore) but where can i place something like notify me when in stock? I really want to get it and due to January finances missed out on buying one here on the forum.



I would suggest contacting Voodoo Vapour to enquire about future stock, if they are planning to get limited quantities offer to pay a 50% deposit for them to reserve you one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Juan_G said:


> I know the Dvarw is as rare as chicken teeth and someone said Voodoo Vapour had stock (not anymore) but where can i place something like notify me when in stock? I really want to get it and due to January finances missed out on buying one here on the forum.



@Juan_G KHW loads new stock every Friday so worth keeping an eye on their web site at www.khwmods.com but shipping makes it expensive so the best bet is to book one for the next shipment from @Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Rob Fisher said:


> @Juan_G KHW loads new stock every Friday so worth keeping an eye on their web site at www.khwmods.com but shipping makes it expensive so the best bet is to book one for the next shipment from @Zeki Hilmi



Thanks Rob, we will have more stock coming in by the end of February. Keep your eye out on the forum and social media because it will be announced. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Juan_G said:


> Thank you Rob!
> How do I book a Dvarw through you Zeki?



Just send him a PM.


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> Just send him a PM.


Dont laugh but I cant remember how to PM


----------



## CTRiaan

Click on the user name and Start a conversation or just Start a conversation below the user name.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G

CTRiaan said:


> Click on the user name and Start a conversation or just Start a conversation below the user name.


Hahaha oh my goodness its that easy! Thank you @CTRiaan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 158376


You need this for the white dvarw

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> You need this for the white dvarw
> View attachment 158385



Agreed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Glass tanks available - quoted from KHW facebook page -
"DL tank sections with glass tank. You need the new tank section if you want your DL glassed, not just the tube. Same height and width as stock tanks. Glass is wider, so capacity is just a little less."

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL's ready to face the week! And some excitement because my GLASS tanks leave Hungary on Tuesday!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

*How many Dwarfs does it take to vape Red Pill?*

*Eight*

One for Monday...
One for Tuesday...
One for Wednesday...
One for Thursday...
One for Friday...
One for Saturday...
One for Sunday...

And the eighth one is a backup in case one of them has an issue...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Asterix

Hmm... I’m sure there’s a ninth floating around. On active duty while the rest have their pit stop, maybe?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Asterix said:


> Hmm... I’m sure there’s a ninth floating around. On active duty while the rest have their pit stop, maybe?



100% correct... a 9th and 10th on active duty...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> You need this for the white dvarw
> View attachment 158385



@Jean claude Vaaldamme you were right! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## ShamZ

Rob Fisher said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme you were right! Bazinga!
> View attachment 158508


What do you think of the armour pro Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher

ShamZ said:


> What do you think of the armour pro Rob?



I really like it... I had one before but a mate claimed it! And then when my white Dvarw arrived it was a no brainer to get a white Armor Pro to match!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Vaporesso Armor Pro is a seriously under rated Mod. Temp Control on this mod is super accurate, with Insta Fire 0.002ms and support for a single 21700/20700/18650 battery you simple can’t go wrong with this mod with a single coil RTA.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## CaliGuy

@Rob Fisher where did you manage to find a White Armor Pro?
Been looking for one for a while.


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> Vaporesso Armor Pro is a seriously under rated Mod. Temp Control on this mod is super accurate, with Insta Fire 0.002ms and support for a single 21700/20700/18650 battery you simple can’t go wrong with this mod with a single coil RTA.



Agreed... it's a fine mod! I have a feeling the wattage mode may fire a little higher than it shows... I fire my mods at 28 watts for my 0.4Ω but with the Armor Pro I have to reduce the power to 26 watts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher where did you manage to find a White Armor Pro?
> Been looking for one for a while.



I got it from Sir Vape but had to buy the whole kit... 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/...-kit-with-cascade-baby?variant=12110960787576

Unfortunately the white is sold out and I guess I got the last one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> Agreed... it's a fine mod! I have a feeling the wattage mode may fire a little higher than it shows... I fire my mods at 28 watts for my 0.4Ω but with the Armor Pro I have to reduce the power to 26 watts.



@Rob Fisher There is a update that fixed the problem of a higher ramp up wattage when using the Wattage-Normal function. The Wattage-Soft and Wattage-High setting are not effected so it’s worth running the update for this mod as that is all the update fixes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Another question @Rob Fisher
The platting that you had done in Germany, is that platting done for Stainless Steel using the *Physical Vapour Deposition (PVD) *method?

I’m assuming they did PVD as it is the only plating process I could find that offers various colours including White, Black & Grey.

And then lastly did the plating completely cover the Dvarw logo on the deck and all the serial number info on the base of the deck?

Or does it still show through faintly as the logos are all laser etched.


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher There is a update that fixed the problem of a higher ramp up wattage when using the Wattage-Normal function. The Wattage-Soft and Wattage-High setting are not effected so it’s worth running the update for this mod as that is all the update fixes.



Thanks will do the update! Appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> Another question @Rob Fisher
> The platting that you had done in Germany, is that platting done for Stainless Steel using the *Physical Vapour Deposition (PVD) *method?
> 
> I’m assuming they did PVD as it is the only plating process I could find that offers various colours including White, Black & Grey.
> 
> And then lastly did the plating completely cover the Dvarw logo on the deck and all the serial number info on the base of the deck?
> 
> Or does it still show through faintly as the logos are all laser etched.



I'm not really sure... the gold is gold plating and the white, grey and black are all cerakoted! The gold plated show the logo and serial no problem but the cerakote hides them.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme you were right! Bazinga!
> View attachment 158508




I really like the white solar storm but the white armor pro is so much nicer with the white Dwarv

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rafique said:


> I really like the white solar storm but the white armor pro is so much nicer with the white Dwarv



Yip the white solar storm looks better with the gold plated Davrw!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hand Engraved Dvarw DL with 24-carat gold inlay! Hungary to Kokstad and then to Durban! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 19


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> Hand Engraved Dvarw DL with 24-carat gold inlay! Hungary to Kokstad and then to Durban! Bazinga!
> View attachment 158664
> View attachment 158665
> View attachment 158666
> View attachment 158667


A really awesome piece of art!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> Hand Engraved Dvarw DL with 24-carat gold inlay! Hungary to Kokstad and then to Durban! Bazinga!
> View attachment 158664
> View attachment 158665
> View attachment 158666
> View attachment 158667


Congratulations on this work of art @Rob Fisher! I would just sit and look at it all the time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Not sure if the Grey Cerakote AF base and top does this engraving justice, don’t get me wrong it looks fantastic but a OG Stainless Steal AF base and top would better suite this engraved Dvarw. Silver + Silver, Gold, Black + Silver will be money


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> Not sure if the Grey Cerakote AF base and top does this engraving justice, don’t get me wrong it looks fantastic but a OG Stainless Steal AF base and top would better suite this engraved Dvarw. Silver + Silver, Gold, Black + Silver will be money



It's not Cerakote... @hands did a chemical treatment on it... he was hoping for it to come out darker... but I do get what you are saying.


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> It's not Cerakote... @hands did a chemical treatment on it... he was hoping for it to come out darker... but I do get what you are saying.



Apologies Rob, thought it was one of the tanks from Germany. Also pics vs in hand would also add to the effect like the time your Red Drip Tip looked orange.

It’s not a big deal, think I have just been drooling over your 1st engraved Dvarw for such a long time and that one is so classy that I’ve become biased.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @Rob Fisher - that's amazing
Awesome work @hands

Must be the only Dvarw with a lion on it
Love it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The new glass tanks for the Dvarw are a Chicken Dinner! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Bulldog

Can't wait to get my hands on a couple of these, looking good @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rafique

The Dvarw is almost complete in my opinion, if they could redo the deck to maybe postless or something else it's would be perfect

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Rafique said:


> The Dvarw is almost complete in my opinion, if they could redo the deck to maybe postless or something else it's would be perfect



If they just increase the post size, and then make a slot for wire to go through... Then it's all done

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The new glass tanks for the Dvarw are a Chicken Dinner! Bazinga!
> View attachment 159003
> View attachment 159004



Looks gorgeous and crystal clear @Rob Fisher 
And oh so beautiful on the blue Dani


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Looks gorgeous and crystal clear @Rob Fisher
> And oh so beautiful on the blue Dani



Agreed Hi Ho @Silver! I'm really happy with the glass tank! It sparkles!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ

F##^ me! Just pulled a @Genosmate !!

Oh well, mod and wooden table got a Red Pill polish.

Was funny watching it go "Gloop!" and empty half the tank out.


Thanks to you guys at least I immediately realised wtf happened

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Silver

Lol @ShamZ - you made me laugh
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yesterday my Dvarw leaked a bit out the air vent

I left it overnight and i had vaped it empty. When i picked it up, there was juice down my minikin mod that had come from the airhole.

Rewicked it and tried to use a bit more cotton (royal wicks) - so far so good - no leaking

But this has happened two or three times before. Not often at all but enough to drive me crazy. Only happens when the tank is nearly empty and i leave it overnight

My coil is a 2.5mm ID coil and i see that in order to get enough wick to plug up the juice channels i need to make it super tight - ie hold coil while threading wick through so it doesnt distort.

@Rob Fisher , does this sound right to you? Or should i try a larger diameter coil - say 3mm?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Yesterday my Dvarw leaked a bit out the air vent
> 
> I left it overnight and i had vaped it empty. When i picked it up, there was juice down my minikin mod that had come from the airhole.
> 
> Rewicked it and tried to use a bit more cotton (royal wicks) - so far so good - no leaking
> 
> But this has happened two or three times before. Not often at all but enough to drive me crazy. Only happens when the tank is nearly empty and i leave it overnight
> 
> My coil is a 2.5mm ID coil and i see that in order to get enough wick to plug up the juice channels i need to make it super tight - ie hold coil while threading wick through so it doesnt distort.
> 
> @Rob Fisher , does this sound right to you? Or should i try a larger diameter coil - say 3mm?



It is what happens if the tank is almost empty and left overnight. Also when the wick has been overused. You do get a bit of leakage (well I do) when I have used the same wick for a few days and the tank is close to empty.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

I also get it when the wick is "tired" - so I just re-wick every 3-4 days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## CaliGuy

I store my RTA’s off the Mod and standing upside down at night to prevent over saturating the wicks when not in use. 

Have also experienced the odd dribble of eliquid on the Dvarw DL which happens after a few days on the same wick. The Dvarw MTL does not have this problem at all, I only change its wick every 2nd week or so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It is what happens if the tank is almost empty and left overnight. Also when the wick has been overused. You do get a bit of leakage (well I do) when I have used the same wick for a few days and the tank is close to empty.



Thanks @Rob Fisher , @RenaldoRheeder and @CaliGuy 

Strange thing for me is that this has happened on new wicks - i.e. the first tankful. 
I always thought its because I didnt put enough wick in to plug those juice holes properly. I.e. if there is a smidgeon of space left then I guess the juice can go in and come out the bottom.

It's not cool for me because I like to leave my mod and tank rigged up and ready to go in my camera bag at all times. I hear you @CaliGuy on turning it upside down - but havent ever done that on any mod. 

I think I need to experiment with a slightly bigger diameter. I think 3mm is too big. Wish I had a 2.75mm diameter screwdriver.... Will need to go looking in my stash and pull out my trusty vernier to take some measurements. Hopefully one of them is the right size and maybe that will help.


----------



## Andre

CaliGuy said:


> I store my RTA’s off the Mod and standing upside down at night to prevent over saturating the wicks when not in use.
> 
> Have also experienced the odd dribble of eliquid on the Dvarw DL which happens after a few days on the same wick. The Dvarw MTL does not have this problem at all, I only change its wick every 2nd week or so.


Ah, was wondering when I read the posts above yours why I have never had any leaking from my Dvarws. Because they are all MTLs - I can underwrite your experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@Silver i don’t think your leaking issue wicked related only. The Dvarw is very forgiving and it doesn’t matter if you use 3mm or 2.5mm coils there will be enough wick to close off the juice ports.

When last did you replace O Rings on the chimney section, could be a worn out o ring allowing excess juice to seep past the chimney with some minor deck flooding and out the airflow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

CaliGuy said:


> @Silver i don’t think your leaking issue wicked related only. The Dvarw is very forgiving and it doesn’t matter if you use 3mm or 2.5mm coils there will be enough wick to close off the juice ports.
> 
> When last did you replace O Rings on the chimney section, could be a worn out o ring allowing excess juice to seep past the chimney with some minor deck flooding and out the airflow.



Thanks @CaliGuy !

I havent changed the o ring
But i havent dismantled the whole device often - and i actually havent used it all that much - so unless i may have done something wrong i doubt the o ring would have worn out from normal wear and tear

Just a side note, my Subtank Mini has been in daily operation for a few years and i have yet to replace any o rings on it. I know they are different devices but that Subtank Mini is a soldier of note.

Anyhow, perhaps you can show me which o ring you are referring to on the Dvarw and i will change it and see if the leaking happens again

Thanks again for the suggestion, i appreciate it


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@Silver / I have used 3 and 2.5mm ID coils with no issues. I do wick quite "fat" through the holes and actually pull the wick back inside a bit to sit tighter in the juice holes. Only leaking that I had otherwise was when I did not wick tight enough through the juice holes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@Silver this O Ring here. It gets a lot of punishment from fitting the chimney section down during a pit stop.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Ok, I need to admit that I am struggling with intermittent leaks on my Dvarw

Last rewick yesterday I tried making it as thick as I could (i hold the coil with my fingernail) so it doesnt distort.

I tried @RenaldoRheeder 's suggestion of leaving a bit more wick on the outside and then I "pasted" it up against the side wall of the juice holes when wet.

Left the tank for half an hour and it dumped about half a tankful of the juice on my minikin.

I opened it up and saw that on the one side, the "pasted" wick on the side wall had moved a bit exposing a tiny hole in the juice channels. So I patted it back with my screwdriver. Now its been behaving but I don't trust it.

Am using Royal Wicks and a 2.5mm ID coil.

Flavour is superb - just the odd and intermittent leaking that is driving me crazy. I know its probably my inexperience with wicking this tank and not the tank's fault - but man, I am upset with this tank

Here are some pics of my latest wicking:

Leaving more wick protruding out -







Pasting it up against the side wall making sure juice hole is blocked off -






Top view - pasting it against the wall so that it doesn't interfere with screwing on the tank part -






To be fair, @RenaldoRheeder - i didnt do what you suggested - ie pull the wick back a bit to make sure that its a bit tighter in the juice channel. Maybe that was my error - I just gently pulled the wicks out of the juice channels but didnt reverse them a bit. I know what you mean. Sigh.... Maybe I need to try that.

Anyhow, my second "pasting" is working for now - so I will leave it - but I need to get this sorted because the flavour is very good

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Oh ya, forgot to mention, there's always one side that is thinner than the other - you know - how you crimp the one end to get it into the coil - then that side is always thinner than the other side which is much fluffier and thicker.

I wish it was symmetrical.... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

@Silver maybe try cutting the wick a bit shorter where it protrudes from the cap. When turning the top tank section on I have a feeling it could be moving the wick. I cut mine about halfway from slots to the threads and then just give each side a blow to fluff cotton and have never had a drop of juice leaking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Bulldog said:


> @Silver maybe try cutting the wick a bit shorter where it protrudes from the cap. When turning the top tank section on I have a feeling it could be moving the wick. I cut mine about halfway from slots to the threads and then just give each side a blow to fluff cotton and have never had a drop of juice leaking.


You’re right @Bulldog the wick is way too long @Silver and the top cap will pull on it when you screw it on. Having said that, I also experience the intermittent drop of juice leaking out of the airport but it usually happens after one or two days of rewicking. So I’m assuming my wick gets over saturated... The best solution is a fresh wick when you start experiencing leakages. My two cents...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@Silver this is how I wick my Dvarw. Don’t have any leaking issues what’s so ever. My wicks are not very thick either nor do they stick out far beyond the chamber cap. You can see light coming in on one side, not even a concern as the cotton will swell once saturated. 

Your Dvarw leaking is very perplexing and odd. Something I was thinking about is do you have both the Airflow screw and the screw that hold the Deck together installed and tight. I’m thinking that maybe your leaking past one of these screws as it takes a fair amount of juice in the deck to get past the airflow controller insert.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


>



Too much wick protruding Hi Ho @Silver


----------



## Silver

Thank guys for all your input 
I really want to get this Dvarw sorted

@CaliGuy thanks for your thoughts and post - where is the airflow screw. Lol.

I also need to check if everything else is tight and if my o rings need replacing.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Too much wick protruding Hi Ho @Silver
> View attachment 161500
> View attachment 161501



Thanks Rob!
I did the more protruding wick on my last wick just to try it out because my previous normal short wicks like yours was giving me the occasional dribble. And the odd leak here and there. 

I will soldier on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Bulldog said:


> @Silver maybe try cutting the wick a bit shorter where it protrudes from the cap. When turning the top tank section on I have a feeling it could be moving the wick. I cut mine about halfway from slots to the threads and then just give each side a blow to fluff cotton and have never had a drop of juice leaking.



Thanks @Bulldog and @Grand Guru 

I want to check my o rings and try replace them in case it's that. And then I am going to try the shorter wicks again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@Silver the screws I mentioned are shown in the deck below. Note the one screw holds the airflow insert and the other screw holds the deck to the base.

Only mentioned this because you had Dvarw that didn’t leak, now it’s leaking so something has changed or there is a problem with the RTA.

You need to check and replace O-Rings, I’m still convinced the juice is getting past the Chamber Cap O-Ring where the cap slides onto the deck allowing excess juice to get into the chamber and out the airflow controller insert.

If you follow mine and Robs wicking you should not have any leaking if all o-rings and screws are checked and in order.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Spinning with this guy today. 
Now that I finally got the cap unstuck ! 
No leaks (yet) when filling.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Ok, I opened up my Dvarw and did another rewick

I found that the one screw was loose!!!!!!!!
(not the one that holds the airflow insert) - the other one - as @CaliGuy says it holds the deck to the base -
I got my allen key out and that screw was just spinning. It wasn't tight. Tightened it up.

Then I rewicked as I have done before with shorter wicks protruding out.
I also pulled the wicks very slightly back in to make them "puff up" a bit
Then I blew on them as well, as was advised in this thread






All is working. No leaking so far. I will have to use it for a day and see how it goes.
But the good news is that it seems to be vaping smoother. Before there was a very slight gurgle sometimes. Now its lovely. May be imagining it but the flavour seems to have improved slightly too! 

Thanks to all you "Dvarwites" for the advice so far. It has helped. And a big special thanks to @CaliGuy for asking me to tighten the screws. I think that may have been the problem here. Can you believe it! A loose screw!!! Dammit. How could I have not checked that.

Thanks - will report back later today or tomorrow and I am hoping she behaves from here on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

So far so good

Have just refilled and she is dry. No leaks. 
The vape is juicy and very tasty

Am so pleased for now. Long may it last...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@Silver glad to hear you got everything sorted out. As they sometimes say it’s the little things that make difference and in this case the Dvarw screws are frikken tiny buggers.

Like I’ve said before and I’ll say it again, this forum is full of truly awesome, helpful and supportive people! I for one am glad to be a part of something good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

CaliGuy said:


> @Silver glad to hear you got everything sorted out. As they sometimes say I t’s the little things that make difference and in this case the Dvarw screws are frikken tiny buggers.
> 
> Like I’ve said before and I’ll say it again, this forum is full of truly awesome, helpful and supportive people! I for one am glad to be a part of something good.



Thanks so much @CaliGuy 
I owe my Dvarw resurrection to you
I nearly chucked it in the Gorge ! Dont let Rob hear that, hehe

Still early days but the signs are all good. Halfway through my next tankful and not a peep of a problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

My Dvarw hasnt leaked overnight
Going very well
Oodles of flavour
Yay, seems like its sorted

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

My Dvarw did well for about four tankfuls

Then i came back to it this afternoon and it had spewed about 1/3 of a tank down my Minikin

Naughty Dvarw!!






Next step is I'm going to change the o rings. And if that doesn't work I am going to switch to a 3mm coil ID instead of 2.5. 

If that doesn't work then I am pretty much out of ideas and then the Dvarw may just get benched.

Am tired and upset and miserable. Lol

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not sure what you are doing wrong Hi Ho @Silver? I use 2.5mm Aliens in all mine and never get a dump ever...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
I suspect it might be an o ring
Will try that soon

Otherwise I might have to ship the Dvarw to you for an expert pitstop. Lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> I suspect it might be an o ring
> Will try that soon
> 
> Otherwise I might have to ship the Dvarw to you for an expert pitstop. Lol



Only a pleasure! Send it anytime!


----------



## SAVapeGear

Silver said:


> My Dvarw did well for about four tankfuls
> 
> Then i came back to it this afternoon and it had spewed about 1/3 of a tank down my Minikin
> 
> Naughty Dvarw!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is I'm going to change the o rings. And if that doesn't work I am going to switch to a 3mm coil ID instead of 2.5.
> 
> If that doesn't work then I am pretty much out of ideas and then the Dvarw may just get benched.
> 
> Am tired and upset and miserable. Lol


I only do about 3 tanks and then I rewick.I also don't do the exocet wicking method.I tuck my wicks in.I am running 3mm fused clapton in mine.0.3 ohm build.And I drop my coil very low.I sometimes get a little juice in the airflow that I clean with TP.But my tank also stand a lot.I would maybe vape one tank in 2 days on it.I also ordered a set of orings to change them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> My Dvarw did well for about four tankfuls
> 
> Then i came back to it this afternoon and it had spewed about 1/3 of a tank down my Minikin
> 
> Naughty Dvarw!!
> 
> Next step is I'm going to change the o rings. And if that doesn't work I am going to switch to a 3mm coil ID instead of 2.5.
> 
> If that doesn't work then I am pretty much out of ideas and then the Dvarw may just get benched.
> 
> Am tired and upset and miserable. Lol



Eish - the universe is not nice with you. I only use 3mm coils and position the coils low. Hope you find that happy place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Have tried again. Have replaced the o ring around the chimney part. Let's see if that prevents my leaks. 

If that doesn't work I will move to a 3mm diameter coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Am very pleased today. 

My Dvarw made it overnight and today without any signs of leaking. It's behaving nicely. 

But I've learnt not to count my chickens. 

It needs to get through a few tankfuls without a leak before knowing it's sorted. 

All I did last night was change the one o ring at the base of the chimney part. The 2.5mm ID coil is still in. 

So far so good....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Holding thumbs @Silver. Still struggling to wrap my mind around a leaking Dvarw, it’s just something that they don’t do, like ever in my experience unless someone left the chimney cap off “Never Forget”

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Shakez

I have tried a different method to the Exocet wicking method and absolutely no leaking at all. My cotton sits against the wicking holes on the inside of the chimney but don't protrude at all. I cut it just long enough to cover the holes. No leaking overnight, no leaking if i sit the tank on its side, and wicks perfectly. Will rewick today and try take some clear pics.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Agree with you @Shakez that as long as the wick ports have cotton covering or against it the Dvarw won’t leak. I use the Exocet method but also use the more common MTL Chamber wicking method of placing the cotton inside the chamber filling each half of the chamber with cotton. 

Find this later method condenses the chamber further restricting and intensiving the vapor somewhat and the real positive trade of this more cotton approach is a wetter saturated vape. Works in the DL and MTL and it is the only way to wick a Dvarw 16 due to the tiny build deck. 

Exocet Method



Chamber Wick Method

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Shakez



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @CaliGuy and @Shakez 

By "Exocet" method I assume that means one pulls the wicks through the juice slots then cut it off from outside?

Anyhow, that's how I do it - I havent tried this internal method yet - but thanks for sharing that. Looks interesting.

What wicking material are you guys using? And what coil iD?

My problem I think comes from being on the "edge" in terms of just enough wick to fill the juice slots. And sometimes when I refill I can see that there is a little gap - for juice to presumably ooze out. 

I am using *Royal Wicks and a 2.5mm ID. *

When I rewick, one side is always a bit fluffier and thicker than the other side - depending on which side goes into the coil first. You will know what I mean. Anyway, the thinner side sometimes struggles to fill the relatively wide juice slot. I know the wick expands when its wet but maybe mine doesnt fill it properly.

Maybe I should also try using a fluffier wicking material if such a thing exists?

Anyhow, so far so good on my Dvarw since I replaced the o-ring. Maybe it was that. But I looked carefully at the o-ring I took out and I couldnt see damage to it. Then again my eyesight is not the best anymore. Lol.


----------



## CaliGuy

@Silver I use a 3mm ID coil, Coilology Fused Clapton or their Framed Stapled Clapton in the Dvarw DL. 

I think give the 3mm coil a go as you will need to use more cotton which should help solve your wicking problem. 

To put it into perspective on Dvarw MTL I use a 2.5mm coil which is just enough cotton to go through the larger oval shaped juice ports on the chimney cap using the Exocet method but I push the cotton back into the chimney slightly. Never leaks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

CaliGuy said:


> @Silver I use a 3mm ID coil, Coilology Fused Clapton or their Framed Stapled Clapton in the Dvarw DL.
> 
> I think give the 3mm coil a go as you will need to use more cotton which should help solve your wicking problem.
> 
> To put it into perspective on Dvarw MTL I use a 2.5mm coil which is just enough cotton to go through the larger oval shaped juice ports on the chimney cap using the Exocet method but I push the cotton back into the chimney slightly. Never leaks.



Thanks @CaliGuy 
I think I will try 3mm ID when I change the coil
But so far its working nicely and I am happy. Hope it lasts


----------



## Silver

Here we go again...

Sadly my Dvarw that I thought had it’s leaking issue resolved has leaked again. 

I did leave it almost empty for about 2 days and when I returned and picked it up there was a fair amount of juice that leaked out the air hole. 






Next step will be to try a bigger ID 3mm coil....

Sorry @Rob Fisher I know how much you love this tank but I am still struggling with these damn intermittent leaks. And it seems like it’s mainly when the tank is nearly empty and it stands for quite a while.


----------



## M.Adhir

Silver said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> Sadly my Dvarw that I thought had it’s leaking issue resolved has leaked again.
> 
> I did leave it almost empty for about 2 days and when I returned and picked it up there was a fair amount of juice that leaked out the air hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step will be to try a bigger ID 3mm coil....
> 
> Sorry @Rob Fisher I know how much you love this tank but I am still struggling with these damn intermittent leaks. And it seems like it’s mainly when the tank is nearly empty and it stands for quite a while.



I think this has to do with a loss of pressure when its almost empty and sitting idle... 
Used to have the same issue with my ammit dual. 
Try the 3mm coil, haven't had a leaky dvarw in 12 months, using 3mm and wicks stuffed/ fluffed inside the chimney all the time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Sadly my Dvarw that I thought had it’s leaking issue resolved has leaked again.
> 
> I did leave it almost empty for about 2 days and when I returned and picked it up there was a fair amount of juice that leaked out the air hole.



Hi Ho @Silver leaving an RTA nearly empty and standing for a couple of days WILL leak every time! Most RTA's left to stand without being used for a few days will leak.

Changing the coil size or wicking ain't gonna change that. I also feel that a wick gets "old" and that also makes a difference... that's why I change wicks every two days.

The Dvarw will deliver the most amazing flavour for you but it needs to be looked after as well as used.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver leaving an RTA nearly empty and standing for a couple of days WILL leak every time! Most RTA's left to stand without being used for a few days will leak.
> 
> Changing the coil size or wicking ain't gonna change that. I also feel that a wick gets "old" and that also makes a difference... that's why I change wicks every two days.
> 
> The Dvarw will deliver the most amazing flavour for you but it needs to be looked after as well as used.



Thanks @Rob Fisher , appreciate that and I think you are right
But I have several devices on the go - so sometimes a day or two may go by without using a particular device. And especially if it needs a pit stop, then it gets neglected a bit until I have time to pitstop a few.

My other RTAs I use regularly do not do this and they all get their fair share of no usage for a while. So I need to figure it out for the Dvarw. Agreed, the flavour on it is very good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher , appreciate that and I think you are right
> But I have several devices on the go - so sometimes a day or two may go by without using a particular device. And especially if it needs a pit stop, then it gets neglected a bit until I have time to pitstop a few.
> 
> My other RTAs I use regularly do not do this and they all get their fair share of no usage for a while. So I need to figure it out for the Dvarw. Agreed, the flavour on it is very good!


Turn the tank upside down if you're not using it and its got juice in. Just take the driptip off and keep the tank upside down.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> Turn the tank upside down if you're not using it and its got juice in. Just take the driptip off and keep the tank upside down.



Thanks @M.Adhir , I hear you, but I don’t want to do that because then I have to unscrew the tank each time and put it back on. It needs to stay ready for action 

My Subtank Mini, Skyline, Lemo, Rose MTL and one or two others (eg Kayfun V5 and V3 mini) don’t do this. So I need to get the Dvarw sorted


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Brommer

Good evening fellow Dvarw’ers,

Do you know who *locally* has stock of the DL 3.5ml glass tank?

I ordered one from KHW on 03/03 and by all indications it got “lost” upon arriving in SA. 

Any feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## Muchis

I have a spare steam tuners acrylic I may be willing to sell

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brommer

Muchis said:


> I have a spare steam tuners acrylic I may be willing to sell
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks @Muchis but I am set on the glass one. My juices eat up the other versions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Brommer said:


> Thanks @Muchis but I am set on the glass one. My juices eat up the other versions.


Did you try voodoo vapor?


----------



## Brommer

Grand Guru said:


> Did you try voodoo vapor?


Yup, sold out


----------



## Drikusw

Brommer said:


> Thanks @Muchis but I am set on the glass one. My juices eat up the other versions.


I have been using the Ultem tank section without any problem with various juices. Mostly fruity menthol like Red Pill etc..... Also lemon and other citrus.


----------



## Amir

Drikusw said:


> I have been using the Ultem tank section without any problem with various juices. Mostly fruity menthol like Red Pill etc..... Also lemon and other citrus.



Me too but I don't think ultem is affected by the tank crackers like PC. Anyway I just got my glass tank section direct from KHW and man oh man is it a game changer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muchis

How long did it take for delivery and what did it cost bro? 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliGuy

Muchis said:


> How long did it take for delivery and what did it cost bro?
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk



Works out about R400 per Glass Tank Section plus then another R450 to R500 for DHL Shipping. 

I would suggest you find out if anyone is interested a Group Buy so that you can share the DHL costs. 

I recently orders myself some items from KHW directly. Took 48 hours to arrive at my door with DHL. With mailing and SAPO expect it to take 30 Days or more and that’s if it doesn’t get “lost” which takes even longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Muchis said:


> How long did it take for delivery and what did it cost bro?
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


I got quoted 40 euros for DHL shipping (its their standard 20 euros shipping plus an additional 20 to upgrade to DHL).

Please let me know if you're buying- i need some odds and ends off their site as well, we can share cost of the flying ship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

M.Adhir said:


> I got quoted 40 euros for DHL shipping (its their standard 20 euros shipping plus an additional 20 to upgrade to DHL).
> 
> Please let me know if you're buying- i need some odds and ends off their site as well, we can share cost of the flying ship.



It’s €35 to be exact, you check out your order with the standard €13 Registered Mail shipping method and specify in the order notes section that you want the order sent via DHL.

Péter will then get back to you confirming the exact DHL cost. He will then send you a PayPal link to pay the difference. I found it easier and quicker to deal with Péter in FB Messenger, he responds quicker this way vs email. 

I landed a order just over R4k and had zero Customs and VAT charges added thanks to Péter.


----------



## Brommer

M.Adhir said:


> I got quoted 40 euros for DHL shipping (its their standard 20 euros shipping plus an additional 20 to upgrade to DHL).
> 
> Please let me know if you're buying- i need some odds and ends off their site as well, we can share cost of the flying ship.



Same here. Please let me know


----------



## M.Adhir

Brommer said:


> Same here. Please let me know


I'd offer to lead but im having issues with my stupid bank and paypal, they dont seem to want to be friends.


----------



## Amir

Muchis said:


> How long did it take for delivery and what did it cost bro?
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk



I had to email them to ask for expedited shipping which was $22 over the standard shipping fee


----------



## waja09

Gents... Please also count me in, I am just wanting the Mavation X Cotton and they sell it. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mc_zamo

Good evening all

So I just got my dvarw today with the 3.5ml glass tank and and extra ultem tank.... I would like to install the ultem but I’m struggling to screw the glass tank off, I tried with all my might , used a rubber tricky dicky that I found in my kitchen with no luck anyone ever experience this or have some tips on how to get this glass tank off??.

Tagging the dvarw king @Rob Fisher just cos he knows allies when it comes to this atty


----------



## Rob Fisher

mc_zamo said:


> Good evening all
> 
> So I just got my dvarw today with the 3.5ml glass tank and and extra ultem tank.... I would like to install the ultem but I’m struggling to screw the glass tank off, I tried with all my might , used a rubber tricky dicky that I found in my kitchen with no luck anyone ever experience this or have some tips on how to get this glass tank off??.
> 
> Tagging the dvarw king @Rob Fisher just cos he knows allies when it comes to this atty



That's strange @mc_zamo? I haven't had that issue... maybe hottest water to soften the o-ring?


----------



## M.Adhir

mc_zamo said:


> Good evening all
> 
> So I just got my dvarw today with the 3.5ml glass tank and and extra ultem tank.... I would like to install the ultem but I’m struggling to screw the glass tank off, I tried with all my might , used a rubber tricky dicky that I found in my kitchen with no luck anyone ever experience this or have some tips on how to get this glass tank off??.
> 
> Tagging the dvarw king @Rob Fisher just cos he knows allies when it comes to this atty



Use the bottle opener part of a can opener from your kitchen.
Stick it into the airflow so the hook holds your base in place when you turn it against the direction you're gonna unscrew the tank in (it should pretty much kind of lock in place and give you leverage).
Then use a rubber glove to hold the tank section and unscrew at the metal part.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## mc_zamo

@M.Adhir - Thanks for the tip, i will try it when i get home


----------



## Silver

I installed a new coil in my Dvarw

It’s a NI80 *tricore Alien *
2.5mm ID
0.4 ohms
Got it from Lung Candy yesterday.

I struggled a bit capturing the legs under the posts. Legs were at the bottom because that’s the way the legs would turn clockwise around the posts when tightening. Usually my coil has the legs on top. Not the neatest installation. But it’s in.







Wicked up with Royal Wicks
I did the usual method. Also put in as much wick as I could to fill the juiceflow slots. I used a trick the lady who made the coils advised me on. I.e. splay the wicks a little bit wider on the inside of the juice flow slots. I'm happy that it looks like I managed to fill those juice slots properly.






Lubed up and ready for the top cap






And voila! We have lift off.
Am vaping *Prime Fizzapple Ice.* Lovely juice and am on my second bottle.






*Verdict?*

*Oh my word this is gorgeous.* Without a doubt my best Dvarw vape so far. The vape is noticeably smoother. No popping. Oodles of flavour. More crisp and more ‘pure’ than my previous VandyVape superfine MTL fused Clapton wire coils. Am picking up that the cooling / ice is a bit more prominent. Vaping action is super. It feels like the airflow and wicking are nicely matched. Wow I am enjoying this.

And guess what the ideal power is? Ah hah! 28 Watts. Around there it is just right.

Am just hoping this coil and wick holds out and I don’t get leaking or excessive dribbling like I have had on several occasions previously. Time will tell.

But it’s my first ‘exotic’ alien in the Dvarw and I am most impressed.

Happy Sunday afternoon Vaper here!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog

This is great to hear @Silver I have a feeling this is the one, no leaking and great flavour 
Installation looks neat to me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

thanks @Bulldog 
I am hoping!!!
But so far so good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

@Silver, I notice your chamber wicking ports are not perfectly aligned to the centre line of the coil. Your wick will have different densities between the two sides. Maybe the cause of the reported leaking? Don't know, just suggesting.

Regards

Edit, oops, forgot photo..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Raindance 
You are right

I think I need to move it clockwise a little bit

Will just see how this tankful goes and if I have issues I will rotate it
So far its working beautifully

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Dvarw held out overnight
No leaking
Its about half full at the moment.

Good sign

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Brommer

@Silver how do you rate that juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Brommer said:


> @Silver how do you rate that juice?



I like it @Brommer 
Been meaning to review it properly but just haven’t had enough time. 
Have vaped a bottle already. It’s nice. Has a nice sourness to it and a bit of cool. Not overbearing. Not getting tired of it so that’s a good thing. Can taste it’s the same line as Pomcool they have similarities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Just FYI for the guys that want to use a glass tank , I've been using a Zeus Dual Glass tank on mine and it works fine (very slight overhang but no leaks). I'm sorry but I'm not paying R500 + shipping for a piece of freaking glass ;P 

Oh I'd also like to try that Mavoton Cotton so would in for a GB .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Muchis

Awesome, thanks for this, going to stop by the store and get me the glass tank.... I'm with you on not paying 500 for a 50 piece of glass

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Adhir

Muchis said:


> Awesome, thanks for this, going to stop by the store and get me the glass tank.... I'm with you on not paying 500 for a 50 piece of glass
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Not justifying the price, but it includes a piece of metal as well, its not just glass .

The Vaporesso NRG glass also works with that slight overhang as well...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Brommer

Silver said:


> I like it @Brommer
> Been meaning to review it properly but just haven’t had enough time.
> Have vaped a bottle already. It’s nice. Has a nice sourness to it and a bit of cool. Not overbearing. Not getting tired of it so that’s a good thing. Can taste it’s the same line as Pomcool they have similarities.



Thanks @Silver I will keep an eye out for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muchis

So I bought the Zeus dual glass today and it works, no leaking but damn does it look odd.... The overhang makes it look like a bubble glass... Its so bad that paying R500 for a steam tuners glass actually seems reasonable.... Wonder if the vaporesso NRG is as bad... Here is a pic





Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Muchis said:


> So I bought the Zeus dual glass today and it works, no leaking but damn does it look odd.... The overhang makes it look like a bubble glass... Its so bad that paying R500 for a steam tuners glass actually seems reasonable.... Wonder if the vaporesso NRG is as bad... Here is a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk



I tried that originally and my OCD just could not handle it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Real glass "much more better" as King Julian would say!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Coil inspection!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Muchis

Rob Fisher said:


> Real glass "much more better" as King Julian would say!
> View attachment 169333


Yeah and now I'm going to pay much more money for it  

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel

Muchis said:


> So I bought the Zeus dual glass today and it works, no leaking but damn does it look odd.... The overhang makes it look like a bubble glass... Its so bad that paying R500 for a steam tuners glass actually seems reasonable.... Wonder if the vaporesso NRG is as bad... Here is a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk




Weird Mine does not have nearly as much overhang …. did you try and center the glass relevant to the mental bits ?


----------



## Muchis

Daniel said:


> Weird Mine does not have nearly as much overhang …. did you try and center the glass relevant to the mental bits ?


Not really, just tossed it on but decided that I'm just going to bite the bullet..... When someone here starts of a GB  

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

@Muchis use the Zeus single coil glass, 25mm so half mil overhang. The Zeus dual is 26mm.
Also waiting for stock of original glass section but can live with this in the meantime . Cost is R725.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muchis

Aaahhh, thanks for this.... Will try the single

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Never Forget!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Muchis

Forgot it last week and thought I didn't wick correctly, rewicked and forgot to add it again.... 10ml juice in my mod later, I realized 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Who would have thought a drip tip would make such a difference. As @Rob Fisher would say...Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

PitStop time! #neverforget

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> How would have thought a drip tip would make such a difference. As @Rob Fisher would say...Bazinga!
> 
> View attachment 171688



Chicken Dinner of note @CaliGuy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

CaliGuy said:


> How would have thought a drip tip would make such a difference. As @Rob Fisher would say...Bazinga!
> 
> View attachment 171688


Damn fine looking setup, works well with that sugar skull too!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CaliGuy

CJB85 said:


> Damn fine looking setup, works well with that sugar skull too!



My wife’s obsession with skulls is just plain creepy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> PitStop time! #neverforget
> View attachment 171692



#Area51

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> My wife’s obsession with skulls is just plain creepy



Then buy her a Hellfire Titan @CaliGuy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> Then buy her a Hellfire Titan @CaliGuy!
> View attachment 171696


This is my "One day when I'm big" setup, right there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@Rob Fisher now why didn’t I think of that, sure it would only be on display until she turned her back and then it’s into my grabby paws until she notices that it’s missing. Hmmm the gears are turning in my head!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

CaliGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher now why didn’t I think of that, sure it would only be on display until she turned her back and then it’s into my grabby paws until she notices that it’s missing. Hmmm the gears are turning in my head!


Action Plan...
1) Buy Titan mod and place in display cabinet.
2) Look for broken Noisy Cricket mod
3) Buy broken Noisy and have it engraved to resemble Titan
4) Exchange Titan with Noisy... win-win.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CaliGuy

@CJB85 Bliksem! Clearly I mustn't give up my day job anytime soon. You and Rob are on point today with some seriously clever strategies. And as you know I am in need of another Mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CJB85

CaliGuy said:


> @CJB85 Bliksem! Clearly I mustn't give up my day job anytime soon. You and Rob are on point today with some seriously clever strategies. And as you know I am in need of another Mod



Or you can buy another 25 Picos

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CaliGuy

CJB85 said:


> Or you can buy another 25 Picos



Bud we don’t talk about the Mighty Pico’s on the Mighty Dvarw thread

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Pit Stop complete! The Dvarw DL Team are ready for action. Just need to add juice and bazinga! Siam Tips in all their glory!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85

CaliGuy said:


> Bud we don’t talk about the Mighty Pico’s on the Mighty Dvarw thread


I thought we were discussing the Mighty Titan at the time of the alleged incident?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShamZ

CaliGuy said:


> Bud we don’t talk about the Mighty Pico’s on the Mighty Dvarw thread





CJB85 said:


> I thought we were discussing the Mighty Titan at the time of the alleged incident?



Problem is... my Dvarw cannot fit on my Pico

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

ShamZ said:


> Problem is... my Dvarw cannot fit on my Pico


Send it my way, I have a 25mm Pico.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ni80 2.5mm Nano Alien 3x29/38 0.4Ω at 28 watts are my go-to coils for the Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

I am sure uncle @Rob Fisher has all the stock he needs, but I am curious to know if the rest of the Dvarw owners have considered contacting one of the pharmaceutical glass companies in South Africa for possible glass tanks for the Dvarw? I had a look and they have LOTS of size options, but all in longer lengths. Is it not worth it to ask about a batch of Dvarw specific tubes and see what the price comes out to?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85

CJB85 said:


> I am sure uncle @Rob Fisher has all the stock he needs, but I am curious to know if the rest of the Dvarw owners have considered contacting one of the pharmaceutical glass companies in South Africa for possible glass tanks for the Dvarw? I had a look and they have LOTS of size options, but all in longer lengths. Is it not worth it to ask about a batch of Dvarw specific tubes and see what the price comes out to?


I have tried to find exact specifications for the glass tanks on the DL and both 2ml and 5ml MTL versions, but with no success.
If anyone could give me the exact height, outer diameter and wall thickness on each, I will try and get us some quotes on them?


----------



## CaliGuy

CJB85 said:


> I am sure uncle @Rob Fisher has all the stock he needs, but I am curious to know if the rest of the Dvarw owners have considered contacting one of the pharmaceutical glass companies in South Africa for possible glass tanks for the Dvarw? I had a look and they have LOTS of size options, but all in longer lengths. Is it not worth it to ask about a batch of Dvarw specific tubes and see what the price comes out to?



With the standard tank the polycarb tank is like 1mm thick. Hence why with the glass tank now sold but KHW Mods you get a new tank assembly to allow for a thicker glass of 1.5mm to be used. 

The entire glass tank costs around R350 from KHW, plus DHL of $30 if you don’t want to wait for it via post. 

Nothing wrong with the polycarb tank, just can’t vape citrus juices and you have the option of Ultem tanks and Steam Tuner Ultem tanks too. I used a Ultem tank for over a year with no issues. Still use the Ultem tank to this day.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> Ni80 2.5mm Nano Alien 3x29/38 0.4Ω at 28 watts are my go-to coils for the Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 171820


Is this a custom order Rob? I see the site only lists these in 3mm ID


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> Is this a custom order Rob? I see the site only lists these in 3mm ID



No they are available online!

https://thecoilcompany.co.za/products/fisher-alien

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> No they are available online!
> 
> https://thecoilcompany.co.za/products/fisher-alien


Of course you have your own product  Thanks Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> Of course you have your own product  Thanks Rob!



I'm not involved in it or derive any financial gain... it's just named after me because I buy so many and it's easier to point people in that direction!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not involved in it or derive any financial gain... it's just named after me because I buy so many and it's easier to point people in that direction!


I didn't even suspect the former. But even if I had, I would have still ordered

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gorvian

Rob Fisher said:


> Ni80 2.5mm Nano Alien 3x29/38 0.4Ω at 28 watts are my go-to coils for the Dvarw DL!
> View attachment 171820



Wow do you buy those coils in Bulk ? or in sets of 2 ??


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gorvian said:


> Wow do you buy those coils in Bulk ? or in sets of 2 ??



I buy 20-30 at a time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## oSuSkIo

A giant Dwarv to house my other 3 dwarves that are not in use 
That doubles as a atty stand and a build stand




(Sorry if the backround is a bit messy)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## CaliGuy

oSuSkIo said:


> A giant Dwarv to house my other 3 dwarves that are not in use
> That doubles as a atty stand and a build stand
> 
> View attachment 174636
> 
> 
> (Sorry if the backround is a bit messy)



That’s super cool looking, looks like a beast mode Dvarw you got there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

oSuSkIo said:


> A giant Dwarv to house my other 3 dwarves that are not in use
> That doubles as a atty stand and a build stand
> 
> View attachment 174636
> 
> 
> (Sorry if the backround is a bit messy)



LoL.....Clean that room , birthday boy !!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's been a very long time since I built a brand spanking new Dvarw DL! Fresh out of the box! Noted the slight difference in the Do Not Forget Cap!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

oSuSkIo said:


> A giant Dwarv to house my other 3 dwarves that are not in use
> That doubles as a atty stand and a build stand
> 
> View attachment 174636
> 
> 
> (Sorry if the backround is a bit messy)


Impressive.


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's time to Never Forget!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

We didn't forget and we are ready for the next week! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## MRHarris1

Rob Fisher said:


> It's time to Never Forget!
> View attachment 180510


Forgot mine tonight, felt like an idiot with juice spilling everywhere.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MRHarris1 said:


> Forgot mine tonight, felt like an idiot with juice spilling everywhere.



My record to forget was three times... but now I have a system and haven't forgotten for a while now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

MRHarris1 said:


> Forgot mine tonight, felt like an idiot with juice spilling everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk



I've made the mistake of having spare caps in proximity while setting up. 

So stupid me thinks I forgot and hurriedly dismantles the freshly set up tank for no reason at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yas786

Hey guys been awhile. Anyhow my plastic tank cracked plus I managed to mangle the chimney. 
Anyhow ordered a new glasses tank as I vape alot of menthol and citrus flavours plus had to order a new chimney. 
Now to save me from mangling it’s again the chimney. How do you guys pry it off?? It goes on pretty tight and I don’t want to pry it open as last time it bent the metal around the holes etc.


----------



## CJB85

Yas786 said:


> Hey guys been awhile. Anyhow my plastic tank cracked plus I managed to mangle the chimney.
> Anyhow ordered a new glasses tank as I vape alot of menthol and citrus flavours plus had to order a new chimney.
> Now to save me from mangling it’s again the chimney. How do you guys pry it off?? It goes on pretty tight and I don’t want to pry it open as last time it bent the metal around the holes etc.


The Dvarws have a nice long thread, so there is no need to over-tighten them to get a good seal. Make sure to lube up both ends of your tank, so that they can slide over the o-rings, rather than stick.
When tightening the tank/chimney section, try doing it with the VG (from your lube job) still on your fingers, hard to over-tighten something with slippery hands.
If it still sticks, try opening it by holding the thank in a damp cloth, a piece of that sticky "boot grip" stuff or even wrapping it in a single sheet/part of one of those yellow rubber gloves.
Avoid using tools and never use metal on metal.
This is about all I have to offer, hopefully there is something of use to you in there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Muchis

“Try doing it with the VG, from your lube job”

Wonder what Non Vaper’s would be thinking while reading this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CJB85

Muchis said:


> “Try doing it with the VG, from your lube job”
> 
> Wonder what Non Vaper’s would be thinking while reading this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They would be running at the mention of lubing up a "dwarf's" O-ring

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yas786 said:


> Hey guys been awhile. Anyhow my plastic tank cracked plus I managed to mangle the chimney.
> Anyhow ordered a new glasses tank as I vape alot of menthol and citrus flavours plus had to order a new chimney.
> Now to save me from mangling it’s again the chimney. How do you guys pry it off?? It goes on pretty tight and I don’t want to pry it open as last time it bent the metal around the holes etc.



@Yas786 I use the back end of my ceramic tweezers and put it in the wick hole and pry it off. If it's really tight then the o-ring needs changing. And as always lube the o-rings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's time for a big-time rewick for Team Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Jeepers @Rob Fisher !
That's a serious rewicking job! 
You must have it down to a fine art now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Jeepers @Rob Fisher !
> That's a serious rewicking job!
> You must have it down to a fine art now!



All done!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Yas786

Rob Fisher said:


> @Yas786 I use the back end of my ceramic tweezers and put it in the wick hole and pry it off. If it's really tight then the o-ring needs changing. And as always lube the o-rings.
> View attachment 180825


That’s exactly what I did with my first one and it bent the metal around the wick holes. 
But I’ll put lube up the o ring and see if that helps. 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Yas786 said:


> That’s exactly what I did with my first one and it bent the metal around the wick holes.
> But I’ll put lube up the o ring and see if that helps.
> Thanks



The o-ring for the chamber cap is just a tad to fat and makes fitting the chamber cap a real pain. Not impossible to fit once you have lubed it with some PG but a still enough of a headache that required a long term solution.

To solve the problem I went though all my atty’s spares bags to find a o-ring that had a better tolerance. Not sure of the exact dimensions but I ended using one of the o-rings from a KayFun Lite 2019. Now the chamber cap goes on and comes off with just the right amount of tension.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jos

I usually just grip it with some TP and wiggle it a bit. Comes off pretty easy every time.

The Never Forget Cap i then push out with my finger from the inside of the chamber cap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga! A Never Forget T-Shirt that fits! Boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Across Top fill tanks for the Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Not the DL but I’ve really been enjoying the MTL with 12 mg lately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I must say I was pleasantly surprised! The Dvarw DL is so perfect as it is. But the Wormhole tank looks quality and vapes well! The drip tip is great and comfortable! I have to do conventional wicking because the Exocet method won’t work due to the juice flow control. I need to get a SS top ring and clear insides next because most of my Dvarw’s are SS! All in all it’s a winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Despite testing a bazillion RTA's I still rate the Dvarw DL for my style of vaping and ease of use the number one RTA on the planet! Here is the Dvarw Family being prepped for the next week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Despite testing a bazillion RTA's I still rate the Dvarw DL for my style of vaping and ease of use the number one RTA on the planet! Here is the Dvarw Family being prepped for the next week!
> View attachment 188758
> View attachment 188759
> View attachment 188760
> View attachment 188761
> View attachment 188762


So much awesomeness in one post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

A  picture is worth a 1000 words

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Muchis

And many many thousand rands  

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Muchis said:


> And many many thousand rands
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk



Kids and those born after 1990 might not get it 
And might not hear it in his voice either

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

So much spare time... Dvarw's with clean coils and fresh wicks standing by for Red Pill to be added!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Kids and those born after 1990 might not get it
> And might not hear it in his voice either
> View attachment 188856


Epic @ARYANTO, Epic!!!


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> So much spare time... Dvarw's with clean coils and fresh wicks standing by for Red Pill to be added!
> View attachment 193605


MMM where is the black Dvarw ??


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> MMM where is the black Dvarw ??



The black one is in the display cabinet... it doesn't get much airtime! the edges between the base and the tank are a little marked and my OCD goes crazy. Maybe I should get my permanent marker out.


----------



## M.Adhir

Rob Fisher said:


> The black one is in the display cabinet... it doesn't get much airtime! the edges between the base and the tank are a little marked and my OCD goes crazy. Maybe I should get my permanent marker out.



Little bit of black cutex and some very fine waterpaper. And masking tape. 

Marker will likely leave a browny looking shine wherever you draw with it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> The black one is in the display cabinet... it doesn't get much airtime! the edges between the base and the tank are a little marked and my OCD goes crazy. Maybe I should get my permanent marker out.


Does'nt work , tried but after a day or 2's use it shows up again ...unless you patch up and just leave it alone.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RuiG

ARYANTO said:


> Does'nt work , tried but after a day or 2's use it shows up again ...unless you patch up and just leave it alone.



I've used car paint repair markers with excelent results.

Amazing DVARW collection.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL rewick time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Looking good Rob!
Those scissors look like garden shears but I bet they are comfortable to use

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw FL's! The Facelift versions!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Close Up's of the deck and wicking of the Dvarw DL FL as requested!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Informative 2


----------



## RuiG

Tabs on posts and different airflow inserts are a winner.

Another winner are your style of driptips. @Rob Fisher where do you buy them?

Stay safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RuiG said:


> Tabs on posts and different airflow inserts are a winner.
> 
> Another winner are your style of driptips. @Rob Fisher where do you buy them?
> 
> Stay safe.



@RuiG my drip tips are from Siam Mods in Scotland!

https://www.thedriptipshop.com/collections/siam-mods-drip-tips

And his Facebook group is https://www.facebook.com/groups/721893824514190/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CTRiaan

It's the MTL version, but here's a review by Phil Busardo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Serial number #2 and #3 of the all-new Dvarw DL FL! Stock coming to the vendors and KHW Mods web site real soon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silo

Mmman! Just came to drool like most...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Faheem777

Hi All

So i managed to get my hands on the og Dvarw. Whats the general consensus for coil size and height above airflow? I am currently getting good flavour, but not mindblowing best rta ever. Currently using TFC and 3mm Quad Alien (tried 2.5mm before), I did try most wicking methods mentioned on this thread. I get no leaking whatsoever and bubbles so I do not think my wicking is the problem.

Any tips will be appreciated

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## LeislB

I want one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Willi

Faheem777 said:


> Hi All
> 
> So i managed to get my hands on the og Dvarw. Whats the general consensus for coil size and height above airflow? I am currently getting good flavour, but not mindblowing best rta ever. Currently using TFC and 3mm Quad Alien (tried 2.5mm before), I did try most wicking methods mentioned on this thread. I get no leaking whatsoever and bubbles so I do not think my wicking is the problem.
> 
> Any tips will be appreciated



hi if you using a 3mm then it’s exactly what I have in. What I noticed in the dvarw is that you can do anything you like to it and It’ll still get a fantastic result. I was very reluctant to upping my nic mg and found if you raise the coil it gives a stronger throat hit and retains flavor.

my observation is lower the coil the better flavor whereas higher better throat hit. 
What I normal do is take a coil company nano alien then resize it to 3mm (Might be a little bigger) so it barely fits between the posts. 

I then take a air disk that’s a one size smaller than normal one id usually use. When I lift the coil to be about 1.5mm to 2mm from the never forget cap, it seems the airflow ‘increases’. Probably because there is less of an obstruction right infront the airflow. 


That’s how I build my perfect flavor and throat hit combination. This in my case made the airflow less turbulent, placing the coil a lot higher.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Faheem777 said:


> Hi All
> 
> So i managed to get my hands on the og Dvarw. Whats the general consensus for coil size and height above airflow? I am currently getting good flavour, but not mindblowing best rta ever. Currently using TFC and 3mm Quad Alien (tried 2.5mm before), I did try most wicking methods mentioned on this thread. I get no leaking whatsoever and bubbles so I do not think my wicking is the problem.
> 
> Any tips will be appreciated

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a heads up for anyone wanting a Dvarw DL FL... KHW have some in stock right now! https://www.khwmods.com/index.php/product-category/tanks/dvarw-dl-fl/

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## klipdrifter

I'm so glad they did this FL... I hated the old version with no support for the coil legs. This might convert me to the Dvarw family.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm not sure the OG Dvarw DL will ever be beaten for the perfect airflow and flavour along with pure simplicity and bottom fill!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not sure the OG Dvarw DL will ever be beaten for the perfect airflow and flavour along with pure simplicity and bottom fill!
> View attachment 207641


Do you rate the bottom fill as a pro uncle Rob?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> Do you rate the bottom fill as a pro uncle Rob?



I do in a massive way! All these top-fill tanks tend to leak when filling and yes I know there is juice flow control etc but for me, a bottom fill is a major win! I don't have to faff around especially when I'm out and about... simply turn the tank upside down, unscrew, fill and Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> I do in a massive way! All these top-fill tanks tend to leak when filling and yes I know there is juice flow control etc but for me, a bottom fill is a major win! I don't have to faff around especially when I'm out and about... simply turn the tank upside down, unscrew, fill and Bazinga!


Maybe I just never got used to it, but I never liked having to take the tank off the mod to refill, the same with the Kayfun Lite.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stranger

If I go into the bush, especially Botswana, I only stop for border posts and fuel stops. Doing a refill on a bottom fill tank requires two hands off the steering wheel and is irresponsible of me to do so. Now you know some of the reasons I like big tanks and dual battery mods. The big baby beast fulfills this role very well with the swing away cap, so much so that I can hand it to my wife and she does it. The Blotto is also not bad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

This thread is about the Dvarw though, and I agree, bottom fill suits the Dvarw very well and I have yet to hear bout one person complain of leaking. That to me is a major Pro.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> Maybe I just never got used to it, but I never liked having to take the tank off the mod to refill, the same with the Kayfun Lite.



I don't take the tank off. I just turn it upside down and take the top part off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## klipdrifter

So I got my hands on a Dvarw FL MTL 22mm. All I can say is, such a great improvement for coil fastening but since I got the Taifun GTR with the nice top fill I am struggling to get used to bottom fill. I will however keep testing it as my taste buds are telling me flavour is better on the Dvarw... very very slightly though!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Stranger

You did mention that the FL now has far less threads for unscrewing. Was this one of the innovations that you gave feedback to KHW ?


----------



## Christos

I’m using a dvarw MTL (the original) and I have put a plain 26 AWG ni80 and I am enjoying the flavour it is producing!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stranger said:


> You did mention that the FL now has far less threads for unscrewing. Was this one of the innovations that you gave feedback to KHW ?



Nope, that wasn't on my list... and I'm actually not a fan of that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## klipdrifter

I think Jai is spot on with his review

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Saw this on Twitter today and it made me laugh

tagging @Rob Fisher and @Timwis

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Saw this on Twitter today and it made me laugh
> 
> tagging @Rob Fisher and @Timwis
> 
> View attachment 208017



It must be grumpy then.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

OG Dvarw DL for the win always!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> OG Dvarw DL for the win always!
> View attachment 208122


 Snap!


Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance

One could argue that there are many things wrong with the DWARV DL. Bottom fill, huge base that makes it look "old timey", single coil, bottom airflow, forget me not lid (been there, done that)... But take one puff and all of that goes up in vapour. Not even running an exotic coil, single core Clapton, and there is nothing that comes anywhere close to the flavour and surprising amount of cloud this single coil atty produces. Does not make sense and needs to be experienced to understand.

Tried one at our vape meet and simply had to have one. No need to try anything else.

Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## klipdrifter

So I've been using the new Dvarw MTL 22mm FL for the last week and a half and after trying it as a more restrictive direct lung I have to say it is probably the best restrictive direct lung out there. The new latches for your coils has made this my new favourite RTA for restrictive direct lung. I will now start investigating in the after market top section to allow top fill.

As a MTL I still prefer my Taifun GTR as this is a true MTL that kicks the dvarw's but by a small margin.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have never been a fan of Mesh but wanted to try it in the Dvarw DL. Mesh through the coil with a little ball of cotton at each end to facilitate the juice to the mesh. It worked but I don't know if I didn't dry burn the mesh enough or what but there was a funny taste lingering... so I have to say this was a fail.  Also it altered the resistance in a big way... it actually halved the resistance!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I have never been a fan of Mesh but wanted to try it in the Dvarw DL. Mesh through the coil with a little ball of cotton at each end to facilitate the juice to the mesh. It worked but I don't know if I didn't dry burn the mesh enough or what but there was a funny taste lingering... so I have to say this was a fail.  Also it altered the resistance in a big way... it actually halved the resistance!
> View attachment 210397
> View attachment 210398
> View attachment 210399
> View attachment 210400
> View attachment 210401
> View attachment 210402
> View attachment 210403
> View attachment 210404


The mesh shouldn’t interfere with h e resistance.
The dry burning should coat the mesh so it’s non resistant. I’ll dig out my mesh and set one up soon if you would like me to document the mesh procedure perhaps.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> The mesh shouldn’t interfere with h e resistance.
> The dry burning should coat the mesh so it’s non resistant. I’ll dig out my mesh and set one up soon if you would like me to document the mesh procedure perhaps.



Yes please @Christos! I have another piece of mesh and will try once the master has documented the procedure!

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

@Rob Fisher , with mesh wicking you can use a gas lighter or one of those gas torches used as a fire lighter to heat the mesh beforehand. That would pre-oxidize the steel mesh before it gets inserted, reducing the chance of hot-spots. 
Photo #3 definitely shows some hot spots. 
We used to poke the mesh near the cooler spots with a needle or toothpick to gently pry it away from the coil where it shorts out. With spaced coils it was quite simple, but it may prove a bit more tricky if the coils are not spaced. Geez, I've not used mesh as wick in yonks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Rob Fisher , with mesh wicking you can use a gas lighter or one of those gas torches used as a fire lighter to heat the mesh beforehand. That would pre-oxidize the steel mesh before it gets inserted, reducing the chance of hot-spots.
> Photo #3 definitely shows some hot spots.
> We used to poke the mesh near the cooler spots with a needle or toothpick to gently pry it away from the coil where it shorts out. With spaced coils it was quite simple, but it may prove a bit more tricky if the coils are not spaced. Geez, I've not used mesh as wick in yonks.



Gotcha, I should have burnt the mesh before folding and inserting it into the coil. Will also space the coil as well. Thanks @Kuhlkatz!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

This is the steps I use to prepare mesh.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New coil, fresh Mavaton X, fresh Red Pill. Now which mod will drive the Dvarw today?

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw's with new coils and rewicked for the holidays! I don't think I will need a pitstop for a while! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to replace a few coils!



All shiny and blue! Gotta love a new coil!



Rewicked with Mavaton X and ready to just add Red Pill when needed!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

New tank for OG Dvarw DL. Before and after polishing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

OG Dvarw DL Pit Stop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL hot off the polishing rig!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

It is that time again! Shiny and clean Dvarw DL's ready for some Mavaton X!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Three stages of the Dvarw lifecycle!

Dvarw's needing a clean and wick change. Base loosened ready for disassembly and washing


Dvarw's washed and drying. Ready for rewicking!


Dvarw's ready to have juice added and go operational!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DavyH

A bit of a schlep to coil, but so worth the effort.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rose Gold Dvarw DL Build! Staggered Fused Clapton Ni80 0.45 at 28 watts!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Exotic one-of-a-kind Dvarw DL's!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> Exotic one-of-a-kind Dvarw DL's!
> View attachment 241668



Normally I hate gold, but that engraved one with the gold inlay is beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL FL's operational!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Family! Dvarw DL OG, Dvarw MTL FL, Dvarw DL FL and Dvarw DL FL!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Morix

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw Family! Dvarw DL OG, Dvarw MTL FL, Dvarw DL FL and Dvarw DL FL!
> View attachment 245105


 bionic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice Dvarw Dad!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL Freshly polished, cleaned, recoiled, rewicked and filled up with Red Pill!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another polished, cleaned, rewicked and refilled Dvarw for today but this time in a manly blue colour background!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Army PitStop! Coil check... replaced one with a BVC Hybrid Stag, Top cap O-Ring check and lube... three replaced!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw Army PitStop! Coil check... replaced one with a BVC Hybrid Stag, Top cap O-Ring check and lube... three replaced!
> View attachment 248427
> View attachment 248428
> View attachment 248429
> View attachment 248430
> View attachment 248431



Holy hell! To think I complain about my pit stops. Compared to that mine are oil changes only

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GadgetFreak

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw Army PitStop! Coil check... replaced one with a BVC Hybrid Stag, Top cap O-Ring check and lube... three replaced!
> View attachment 248427
> View attachment 248428
> View attachment 248429
> View attachment 248430
> View attachment 248431


Sir Uncle Rob, How do you mange to keep them so clean? They look like brand new jewelry  Wondering if you have a industrial ultrasonic cleaner.


----------



## Rob Fisher

GadgetFreak said:


> Sir Uncle Rob, How do you mange to keep them so clean? They look like brand new jewelry  Wondering if you have a industrial ultrasonic cleaner.



@GadgetFreak I do have a reasonable ultrasonic but hardly ever use it... I polish the tanks every now and again and always clean the tanks with sunlight soap and a toothbrush. 

To polish the tanks I use Mothers Mag and Aluminium polish and have the tank spinning on a jig with a cordless drill.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mint OG Dvarw DL! As far as I'm aware this is the last MINT unopened OG Dvarw DL on the planet!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Munro31

Rob Fisher said:


> Mint OG Dvarw DL! As far as I'm aware this is the last MINT unopened OG Dvarw DL on the planet!
> View attachment 248975
> View attachment 248976
> View attachment 248977


Don't open it!!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Munro31 said:


> Don't open it!!!!



No plans to open it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rivera

Rob Fisher said:


> Close Up's of the deck and wicking of the Dvarw DL FL as requested!
> View attachment 195927
> View attachment 195928
> View attachment 195929
> View attachment 195930
> View attachment 195931
> View attachment 195932
> View attachment 195933
> View attachment 195934
> View attachment 195935
> View attachment 195936
> View attachment 195937
> View attachment 195938
> View attachment 195939
> View attachment 195940



I wicked mine like this, yoooooh wicking like a machine!!! Thanks Uncle Rob

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rivera

3 TIMES now I have forgotten to put the little chimney cap on before screwing the base in. Total flood of juice  I’m now making a point to remember that damn little thing 

Also, I love the Dvarw MTL but I def prefer the Dvarw DL! I’m going to order a second one from Hungary soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Rivera said:


> 3 TIMES now I have forgotten to put the little chimney cap on before screwing the base in. Total flood of juice  I’m now making a point to remember that damn little thing
> 
> Also, I love the Dvarw MTL but I def prefer the Dvarw DL! I’m going to order a second one from Hungary soon!



Welcome to the rabbit hole

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rivera said:


> 3 TIMES now I have forgotten to put the little chimney cap on before screwing the base in. Total flood of juice  I’m now making a point to remember that damn little thing
> 
> Also, I love the Dvarw MTL but I def prefer the Dvarw DL! I’m going to order a second one from Hungary soon!



@Rivera then get the "Never Forget" T-Shirt at the same time! It's to never forget the top cap!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rivera

Rob Fisher said:


> @Rivera then get the "Never Forget" T-Shirt at the same time! It's to never forget the top cap!



Having a good laugh! Will also stick that sticker on my forehead

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rivera said:


> 3 TIMES now I have forgotten to put the little chimney cap on before screwing the base in. Total flood of juice  I’m now making a point to remember that damn little thing
> 
> Also, I love the Dvarw MTL but I def prefer the Dvarw DL! I’m going to order a second one from Hungary soon!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31

Rivera said:


> 3 TIMES now I have forgotten to put the little chimney cap on before screwing the base in. Total flood of juice  I’m now making a point to remember that damn little thing
> 
> Also, I love the Dvarw MTL but I def prefer the Dvarw DL! I’m going to order a second one from Hungary soon!


There is a reason why they call it the f@"k you cap

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zack Damon

Rob Fisher said:


> Mint OG Dvarw DL! As far as I'm aware this is the last MINT unopened OG Dvarw DL on the planet!
> View attachment 248975
> View attachment 248976
> View attachment 248977


Can't I buy it from you pretty please sir


----------



## Zack Damon

Rob Fisher said:


> No plans to open it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uncle Rob is there always I can get a dvarw DL atty that you might be willing to sell? Pretty please


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zack Damon said:


> Can't I buy it from you pretty please sir



Sorry @Zack Damon it's a collectable!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zack Damon

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry @Zack Damon it's a collectable!


Uncle Rob, do you perhaps know of anyone that will part with one? I've heard by a reliable source that you push many atties aside for this DL rta....and that says alot....so i just have to have one


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zack Damon said:


> Uncle Rob, do you perhaps know of anyone that will part with one? I've heard by a reliable source that you push many atties aside for this DL rta....and that says alot....so i just have to have one



@Zack Damon I don't know of anyone with an OG DVarw DL they will let go... sadly they are no longer made and only the FL version is available and I just don't like it compared to the Original! I was on the beta test program for the FL and while I love all the other improvements to the tank I was never 100% happy with the airflow compared to the OG. I was overruled by the other testers who were very happy with the airflow.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Zack Damon

thanks Uncle Rob.

OKAY this goes out to all...whoever has a DVarw DL version they would like to sell please reach out to me. I'm really interested in one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Probably my favourite coil for the Dvarw DL is a BVC Hybrid Stag! Still experimenting with different options and a lot are similar but my gut tells me the Hybrid Stab is best!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Rivera

Rob Fisher said:


> @Zack Damon I don't know of anyone with an OG DVarw DL they will let go... sadly they are no longer made and only the FL version is available and I just don't like it compared to the Original! I was on the beta test program for the FL and while I love all the other improvements to the tank I was never 100% happy with the airflow compared to the OG. I was overruled by the other testers who were very happy with the airflow.



I would love a second OG Dvarw, but it will have to be the FL straight from Hungary since as you said, everyone is keeping their OGs and rightfully so!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Probably my favourite coil for the Dvarw DL is a BVC Hybrid Stag! Still experimenting with different options and a lot are similar but my gut tells me the Hybrid Stab is best!
> View attachment 249183
> View attachment 249184
> View attachment 249185
> View attachment 249186
> View attachment 249187


What cotton is that please @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> What cotton is that please @Rob Fisher?



Looks like Dovpo Pro Vape Cotton...

Edit: BP Mods Pro Vape Cotton

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> What cotton is that please @Rob Fisher?



@DarthBranMuffin is spot on! I'm on their beta test program and they sent me two tubs to play with and while I still think Mavaton X is the best it's a real ***** to work with and the ProVape Cotton is pretty good and so so so simple to work with. It comes in one long string and easy to break off just the right amount and slides through the coil perfectly!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Preparation for 7 days away on holiday! Changing coils, rewicking and storing in Slow Mag tubes to protect the Dvarw's.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> Preparation for 7 days away on holiday! Changing coils, rewicking and storing in Slow Mag tubes to protect the Dvarw's.
> View attachment 249456
> View attachment 249457
> View attachment 249458
> View attachment 249459
> View attachment 249460
> View attachment 249461



Red Pill and Pill Bottles... I see a pattern forming here Uncle Rob...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance

Zack Damon said:


> Uncle Rob is there always I can get a dvarw DL atty that you might be willing to sell? Pretty please


Get a clone, same thing, production overruns sold at a reasonable and realistic price.

Absolutely no difference.

Regards


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raindance said:


> Get a clone, same thing, production overruns sold at a reasonable and realistic price.
> 
> Absolutely no difference.
> 
> Regards



Not true. They are not production overruns and they are not the same thing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TGMV

Freezing my sausage off in Cappadocia
Two nights ago, -25 degrees Celsius

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rivera

Raindance said:


> Get a clone, same thing, production overruns sold at a reasonable and realistic price.
> 
> Absolutely no difference.
> 
> Regards



I could have gone for a clone, but I chose not to, and to me the authentics are worth every penny.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rivera

@Rob Fisher Uncle can I ask what the differences are between the OG Dvarw and the Dvarw DL FL in vape experience? I'm going to get a DL FL month end, and I'm sure I'll be more than happy with it, but just curious to know what makes the OG Dvarw better?

I have my one OG Dvarw DL to compare it to


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rivera said:


> @Rob Fisher Uncle can I ask what the differences are between the OG Dvarw and the Dvarw DL FL in vape experience? I'm going to get a DL FL month end, and I'm sure I'll be more than happy with it, but just curious to know what makes the OG Dvarw better?
> 
> I have my one OG Dvarw DL to compare it to



@Rivera the FL has a few improvements like better posts etc but the biggest difference is the shorter tank due to far fewer threads. For me the fail with the FL is the airflow... some people love it but I just prefer the OG's airflow.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga! Full Metal Jackets for the Dvarw Army! One pass through the polishing station.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rivera

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! Full Metal Jackets for the Dvarw Army! One pass through the polishing station.
> View attachment 250104
> View attachment 250105
> View attachment 250106
> View attachment 250107
> View attachment 250108



Stop tempting me  The SS jackets look so good Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> @DarthBranMuffin is spot on! I'm on their beta test program and they sent me two tubs to play with and while I still think Mavaton X is the best it's a real ***** to work with and the ProVape Cotton is pretty good and so so so simple to work with. It comes in one long string and easy to break off just the right amount and slides through the coil perfectly!
> View attachment 249190


I really hope a vendor (or 2) bring this cotton in. 

I’m a fan of easy to use lekker things like this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Munro31

Paul33 said:


> I really hope a vendor (or 2) bring this cotton in.
> 
> I’m a fan of easy to use lekker things like this!


Me too, this cotton looks so tasty!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Munro31 said:


> Me too, this cotton looks so tasty!


Hopefully some vendors are listening and do us proud!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Paul33 and @Munro31 you will be happy to hear that a small amount of BP Mods Pro Vape Cotton just arrived at @Sir Vape. Should go up on the wen site later today.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> @Paul33 and @Munro31 you will be happy to hear that a small amount of BP Mods Pro Vape Cotton just arrived at @Sir Vape. Should go up on the wen site later today.
> View attachment 250445


Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31

Rob Fisher said:


> @Paul33 and @Munro31 you will be happy to hear that a small amount of BP Mods Pro Vape Cotton just arrived at @Sir Vape. Should go up on the wen site later today.
> View attachment 250445


Awesome! Thank you very much @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of a kind OG Dvarw DL! 18 Carat Gold inlay and hand engraved!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

The last OG DLC Dvarw DL on earth arrived in SA today from KHW Mods in Hungary! So let's build it. Fisher Alien coil from PC Coils in Belgium, Pro Vape Cotton from BP Mods, a really fresh bottle of Red Pill from @Oupa at Vapour Mountain that just arrived by TCG today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Iv@n

Hi to you all. 

Can someone tell me how much would this be worth on the market?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Iv@n said:


> Hi to you all.
> 
> Can someone tell me how much would this be worth on the market?



US$80

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iv@n

Rob Fisher said:


> US$80


Thank you. I will definetly keep it then. Small amount to part away from awesome atty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing a 3mm coil in the Dvarw DL. My normal coil si 2,5mm, Don't notice much of a difference yet...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

I managed to find three OG Dvarw DL's in Portugal! The Dvarw Army is now complete! I can go on an overseas trip for a month and have fresh Dvarw every day and not need to clean and rewick! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> I managed to find three OG Dvarw DL's in Portugal! The Dvarw Army is now complete! I can go on an overseas trip for a month and have fresh Dvarw every day and not need to clean and rewick! Bazinga!
> View attachment 255298
> View attachment 255299



Looks like you still have space for a couple there Uncle Rob... not complete yet...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Looks like you still have space for a couple there Uncle Rob... not complete yet...


I was thinking that space is booked for the long weekend set.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw rewick time!




O-ring replacement!



I love the BP Mods Pro Vape Cotton! Easy to use and very little wastage!




Final step is to wipe the Dvarw's down with a damp cloth to remove fingerprints and store them in the Dvarw storage box!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rewicking the Golden Dvarw after I broke the glass yesterday! New O-Rings, New Glass and new coil!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## BUSDRIVER

My first vertical ss build in the dwarv, alot more saturatiin but need work with the gurgling. 5 wrap ss 316l parallel 24 guage

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Whoops! Another Dvarw glass broken! Lost two this month. I have to stop dropping my setups!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

So i asked on the dwarw fb page around trying ss316 28ga parallel coil and got some tips on build height from the creator of this amazing rta. I landed up with 4 wrap paralel contact legs belly up in line with the posts and spaced between the posts from the top, tcr at 92 preeheat at 14 watts and 430f, wow I'm finally dialling this in so nicely. Magic vape. Ohms at 0.35 perfect 

I got a tip to wrap the parallel on the bit and twist the legs to stop it from separating and its been magic, chicken dinner supreme.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Rob Fisher said:


> Rewicking the Golden Dvarw after I broke the glass yesterday! New O-Rings, New Glass and new coil!
> View attachment 257127
> View attachment 257128
> View attachment 257129
> View attachment 257130
> View attachment 257131
> View attachment 257132
> View attachment 257133
> View attachment 257134


Rob on the Og dwarw, Which Airflow insert do you like? Dwarw for life!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

BUSDRIVER said:


> Rob on the Og dwarw, Which Airflow insert do you like? Dwarw for life!



@BUSDRIVER It's the 3mm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

King of RTA's - The OG Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## BUSDRIVER

@Rob Fisher is the v1 dl Steel chimney and too cap compatible with the dl fl deck, im preferring the og metal chimney to the peek in the v1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BUSDRIVER said:


> @Rob Fisher is the v1 dl Steel chimney and too cap compatible with the dl fl deck, im preferring the og metal chimney to the peek in the v1



Sorry no @BUSDRIVER. The parts are not interchangeable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Second-hand Dvarw revamped with a glass 6ml tank, polished and recoiled!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Thats fantastic @Rob Fisher 

I know you needed an extra one (smile)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

OG Dvarw DL polished and rewicked ready for tomorrow!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of the negatives of the OG Dvarw DL is when the o-ring on the Metal top cap gets a bit old, removing the cap can be an issue. I'm used to it and have tools standing by, but I realised the new DL FL Peek cap fits the OG DL, so I got a few and will be testing it because that cap is way easier to remove when doing a pit stop of the Dvarw Army. I just installed one now and so far it's just fine!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

Now that is interesting. I remember you mentioned that you preferred the OG to the FL so please let us know how it affects the flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Good move @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stranger said:


> Now that is interesting. I remember you mentioned that you preferred the OG to the FL so please let us know how it affects the flavour.



Been using it all day, and so far I don't get much of a difference! Still has great flavour! But will keep testing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

New "The One" coil from @charln and fresh O-Rings for the Dvarw DL. One of the few Dvarw's heading to VapeCon this weekend!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL coil check!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw DL coil check!
> View attachment 266683



beautiful!

Rob, how do you know when you must replace a coil?
do you just look at the way it looks and replace the odd one here and there ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> beautiful!
> 
> Rob, how do you know when you must replace a coil?
> do you just look at the way it looks and replace the odd one here and there ?


Yes, 100% Hi Ho @Silver! When they lose that blue-purple colour and become dull it's time to change.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes, 100% Hi Ho @Silver! When they lose that blue-purple colour and become dull it's time to change.



I wont show you my coils - haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , do you dry burn them at all?

I dry burn (not much, just still the glow starts), then a drop or two of water - then the toothbrush treatment

Wondering what your treatment regime looks like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

The one thing that keeps me going back to the 









Vape Wire - Coil Master Comp Wire Fe-Cr-Al-Si Alloy 3M for only R30.60


Get the Coil Master Comp Wire Fe-Cr-Al-Si Alloy 3M for only R30.60 at the Vape King - Vape Shop




www.vapeking.co.za





is the way in which it cleans. A dry burn, glow red and a quench usually gets rid of any surface gunk. A quick toothbrush and the coils look good again and retain the silver colour. When they go black is when I know it is time to change, but they can last months. I suppose that when you get tuned in to a coil, the cotton choice is what makes the difference in the flavour. I tend to make the same one each time 8.5 wraps of 22 awg gives me .48-.5 and lines up nicely for the install.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , do you dry burn them at all?
> 
> I dry burn (not much, just still the glow starts), then a drop or two of water - then the toothbrush treatment
> 
> Wondering what your treatment regime looks like?



Dry burn and quench in warm running water twice and bingo!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some close-ups of the engraved Dvarw with gold inlays.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Such a winner @Rob Fisher !!
Where did you get it done? Not Hands from Kokstad?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Such a winner @Rob Fisher !!
> Where did you get it done? Not Hands from Kokstad?



Yebo done by Hands!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> done by Hands!



work of art

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

